# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Worse Than the Disease DICE ROLLS

## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, we're using this thread for dice rolls.
OOC: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...an-the-Disease
IC: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...the-Disease-IC

----------


## u-b

So, what can Sean tell about**:

1. Everything outside: (3d6)[*7*] on perception and/or observation
2. Everything nearby, including the bodies: (3d6)[*18*] on traps (if anything's trapped)
3. Dead bodies around the entrance: (3d6)[*12*] on area knowledge (if it is in any way normal and expected), (3d6)[*12*] on survival (what killed them and when), (3d6)[*7*] on survival (what animals are they and what could have possibly brought them all here), (3d6)[*17*] on survival (are they good to eat), (3d6)[*11*] on search (do they seem already looted)
4. Springfield: (3d6)[*13*] on area knowledge
5. Waffle House: (3d6)[*12*] on area knowledge
6. Underground structure: (3d6)[*6*] on area knowledge

----------


## u-b

On a second thought, that 3.3 might be naturalist, not survival. Feel free to make other corrections.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, what can Sean tell about**:
> 
> 1. Everything outside: [roll0] on perception and/or observation
> 2. Everything nearby, including the bodies: [roll1] on traps (if anything's trapped)
> 3. Dead bodies around the entrance: [roll2] on area knowledge (if it is in any way normal and expected), [roll3] on survival (what killed them and when), [roll4] on survival (what animals are they and what could have possibly brought them all here), [roll5] on survival (are they good to eat), [roll6] on search (do they seem already looted)
> 4. Springfield: [roll7] on area knowledge
> 5. Waffle House: [roll8] on area knowledge
> 6. Underground structure: [roll9] on area knowledge


I'd like to have the rest of the party make their introduction posts before I tell you the results...but

You and your fellows are alone out here, for now. There might be tracks if you care to put in some more time and roll Tracking.

No traps around! Yay!

Nobody - no outsider - is supposed to know of the Shelter. Youve never seen any of these dead people before. The animals are dogs - wild or trained, you arent sure. They were attacked by human hunters with sharp melee weapons. Not guns. Dog meat might be good for rations if cooked...Searching the bodies yields a small medicine bottle of 12 pills, 5 rifle bullets (worth $50 in all) and 14 pistol bullets (worth $70 in all).

Springfield is a ruined town. There might be prepper stashes to recover there, but the threat of disease is typically heightened by the urban environment.

The Waffle House was probably an eatery before the virus, now converted into a travellers way station. Youve heard the Waffle House brand of restaurants were supposedly hardy and ready for the apocalypse to come, back during the Old World times.

The underground structure is supposedly the infamous Gutter, a massive below-ground ultra-Shelter project that spans the entire state. It is rumoured to be full of advanced technology, dangers, traps and mutants. The Gutter might still have some kind of train system that allows easy (well, easier) transportation from here to there.

----------


## u-b

What killed the humans - humans too, or maybe the dogs?

----------


## Volthawk

Unsure if it's necessary, given Sean's rolls, but just in case: 
Perception or Observation (12 before unknown mods):(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Yuki Akuma

Oh I should probably roll Electronics Operation (Comm) to see if I pick up anything.

Default to 11 because I don't have any points in it. (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What killed the humans - humans too, or maybe the dogs?


Humans. Although both put up a fight.




> Unsure if it's necessary, given Sean's rolls, but just in case: 
> Perception or Observation (12 before unknown mods):[roll0]


All clear. For now.




> Oh I should probably roll Electronics Operation (Comm) to see if I pick up anything.
> 
> Default to 11 because I don't have any points in it. [roll0]


Just static. Pity. Some pop music would really lighten the mood right about now.

----------


## u-b

1. The pills: (3d6)[*11*] on first aid
2. The scene: (3d6)[*5*] on tracking (where each party came from, where the winning party went, composition of the winning party and if they have any wounded or dead, how long ago has it happened, if they have just met here or one side has been camping, etc.; not actually following any found tracks)
3. The boots of the losers and maybe something extra: (3d6)[*13*] on scrounging (any good?)

By the way, are the bodies completely frozen by now?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. The pills: [roll0] on first aid
> 2. The scene: [roll1] on tracking (where each party came from, where the winning party went, composition of the winning party and if they have any wounded or dead, how long ago has it happened, if they have just met here or one side has been camping, etc.; not actually following any found tracks)
> 3. The boots of the losers and maybe something extra: [roll2] on scrounging (any good?)
> 
> By the way, are the bodies completely frozen by now?


The bodies are all frozen - they've been here at least half a day.

The pills are some kind of opoid.
The dead bodies came from Springfield, the attackers came from The Gutter. The attackers were probably wounded, but might still be alive - none of them died during the attack. It happened less than half a day ago. The dead people were camping.

The Search roll already checked the bodies for valuables - the rest of the good stuff might've been taken by the attackers.

----------


## u-b

1.The hike: (3d6)[*14*] on navigation (the distance traveled; 100 meters seems to be too little as the locations would be basically in plain view of each other unless the line of sight is blocked by something)
2. The encampment: (3d6)[*14*] on observation (approximate diameter and population estimate)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, you made the journey fine. Next time, I'll have you guys hike a few miles.

As for the encampment, it's got about 260 metres and about 150 people?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(3d6+4)[*17*]

Reaction roll!

----------


## u-b

1. The war: (3d6)[*15*] on current affairs default of 8 (only of it has started or was imminent by the time of last contact)
2. Bread Basket: (3d6)[*14*] on area knowledge (population, military and economical capabilities)
3. Red Brick: (3d6)[*11*] on area knowledge (population, military and economical capabilities)
4. Gunmetal: (3d6)[*10*] on area knowledge (population, military and economical capabilities)
5. Waffle House: (3d6)[*12*] on area knowledge (are they alone or have some affiliation)
6. Other forces in the region: (3d6)[*8*] on area knowledge
7. Relation of all of the above to The Gutter: (3d6)[*17*] on area knowledge

Also, what's the population of Shelter 44?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. The war: [roll0] on current affairs default of 8 (only of it has started or was imminent by the time of last contact)
> 2. Bread Basket: [roll1] on area knowledge (population, military and economical capabilities)
> 3. Red Brick: [roll2] on area knowledge (population, military and economical capabilities)
> 4. Gunmetal: [roll3] on area knowledge (population, military and economical capabilities)
> 5. Waffle House: [roll4] on area knowledge (are they alone or have some affiliation)
> 6. Other forces in the region: [roll5] on area knowledge
> 7. Relation of all of the above to The Gutter: [roll6] on area knowledge
> 
> Also, what's the population of Shelter 44?


1) This is the first you've ever heard of this "war".
2) Never heard of a place like that...
3) Red Brick is a city, and a den of vice. It also has some good doctors working there.
4) Gunmetal is the region's most fortified and well-armed settlement. It has a booming market in guns and ammo.
5) This Waffle House town must be a regular on a trade route.
6) Various armed gangs in the area serve as regional vigilantes and security forces, resisting attacks by raiders and slavers. The "bad guys" who attack settlements are mentioned as having black tattoos.
7) You're drawing a blank. 

Shelter 44 has over 10,000 people, at last count.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

In case it can earn him some resources, here's Tariq's roll against Mechanic (Automobiles) 12: (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Sean will fetch two other dogs and try to convert them into rations by butchering and trading the excess (like hide, liver etc. that can't be sensibly made into the rations, but otherwise could be of some use) OR selling them whole if that seems like it would get better price for some reason:
1. Staying safe on the trip: (3d6)[*7*] on perception and (3d6)[*15*] on stealth
2. Butchering/cooking: (3d6)[*13*] on survival?
3. Selling the rest: (3d6)[*10*] merchant (default of 6, accepting any thing as long as it's portable)

----------


## Yuki Akuma

Rolling against Electronics Repair (Comms, Scientific, Security or Sensors, whichever) at 16.
(3d6)[*15*]

Not gonna roll Merchant, 'cause I only have it at a 10.

----------


## u-b

> Sean will fetch two other dogs and try to convert _them_...


Read: convert _all three_...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> In case it can earn him some resources, here's Tariq's roll against Mechanic (Automobiles) 12: [roll0]


Okay, no help there. I guess no-one needs a car fixing today.




> Sean will fetch two other dogs and try to convert them into rations by butchering and trading the excess (like hide, liver etc. that can't be sensibly made into the rations, but otherwise could be of some use) OR selling them whole if that seems like it would get better price for some reason:
> 1. Staying safe on the trip: [roll0] on perception and [roll1] on stealth
> 2. Butchering/cooking: [roll2] on survival?
> 3. Selling the rest: [roll3] merchant (default of 6, accepting any thing as long as it's portable)


Butchering the dogs (each 60 lbs.) takes 1 hour. You get half the weight (90 lbs.) in meat - each pound of meat is a ration. You don't need to roll - the meat is not tainted. So pretty good haul. Selling the excess earns $2 per ration.




> Rolling against Electronics Repair (Comms, Scientific, Security or Sensors, whichever) at 16.
> [roll0]


You get $2 worth of rations times the margin of success. Eight hours pass.

----------


## u-b

Travel day 1: (3d6)[*5*] on navigation, (3d6)[*10*] on survival, (3d6)[*5*] on skiing, perception at every opportunity

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Travel day 1: [roll0] on navigation, [roll1] on survival, [roll2] on skiing, perception at every opportunity


Remember that some of your gear is Fragile. After using it (claiming the bonus for the map or skiing), roll the gear's HT (probably 12) to avoid breaking it.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Disregard my last post. I was mistaken.

----------


## Volthawk

I suppose a Perception/Observation (whichever is more fitting, both at 12 before situational modifiers) for keeping a look out? (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I suppose a Perception/Observation (whichever is more fitting, both at 12 before situational modifiers) for keeping a look out? [roll0]


Observation. Failed either way.

----------


## u-b

> How many miles a day is the party moving again?


Should be move 3 after snow shoes if Richard is not overloaded (by my calculations, he isn't, and everyone else can do at least that much), which would be 30 miles per day modified by the (3d6)[*8*] on average hiking

1. The dead: (3d6)[*9*] on observation to see if the dead have any valuable footwear or other clothing and estimate how long have they been there (not touching them yet)
2. Local traffic: (3d6)[*7*] on tracking to see if there was any traffic in the area since they were hanged

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Should be move 3 after snow shoes if Richard is not overloaded (by my calculations, he isn't, and everyone else can do at least that much), which would be 30 miles per day modified by the [roll0] on average hiking
> 
> 1. The dead: [roll1] on observation to see if the dead have any valuable footwear or other clothing and estimate how long have they been there (not touching them yet)
> 2. Local traffic: [roll2] on tracking to see if there was any traffic in the area since they were hanged


Okay. The party has travelled about 33 miles on Day 2.
1) The dead do seem to have backpacks, footwear and jackets on them. They have been hanging there for less than a week, but more than a few days.
2) No signs of anyone been around here for days. The new snow would've buried any footprints long ago anyway.

----------


## u-b

Assuming Sean hears no objections:
1. The dead: (3d6)[*9*] on traps (just in case), (3d6)[*10*] on search (for loot and for any tattoos)

----------


## u-b

Regarding Richard's question: (3d6)[*10*] on area knowledge (or on a relevant default if it's not good)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Regarding Richard's question: [roll0] on area knowledge (or on a relevant default if it's not good)


You've heard urban legends and campfire tales about a gang of doppelgangers haunting the region here and there, hunting mankind to punish him for his sinful nature. You always figured it was superstitious babble...

----------


## u-b

Camping day 1: (3d6)[*12*] on survival, (3d6)[*12*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*13*] on observation

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Camping day 1: [roll0] on survival, [roll1] on camouflage, [roll2] on observation


Normal success on camping, choose two benefits please.

Wanna set up noise-maker traps?

Something interesting; [roll0]

----------


## u-b

Camping day 1 (cont.): (3d6)[*11*] on traps; the benefits are comfort and LoS

----------


## u-b

Shooting the bear in the torso: (3d6)[*12*] on guns (rifle) 14 (skill 14, acc +3, range -3, darkness -0)

----------


## u-b

Damage: (5d6)[*24*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The bear is also SM+1.

And now rolling for the bear's Dodge...
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Flashback on (3d6)[*8*] up to 6, for (2d6)[*7*] seconds
Rolling (3d6)[*9*] vs 12 on dodge and retreat when attacked

----------


## Volthawk

Attack (14 skill +4 Determined -4 Deceptive = 12): (3d6)[*14*]
Damage, if it hits: (1d6-1)[*1*] crushing (shields aren't great damage but it's what I had readied)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Attack roll: skill-16 (3d6)[*5*]
Damage roll: 2d+1 cutting (2d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

THAT IS A CRITICAL HIT, SEAN GETS NO DEFENSE!

Rolling for critical effect: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

If any damage gets through your DR (torso), the hit is a major wound.

----------


## u-b

Taking 7 hit points of damage after DR and multiplier.
Resisting knockdown: (3d6)[*7*] on HT

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns-12, +1 for bear's size modifier, +1 for All-Out Attack: Determined. (3d6)[*13*], damage roll in case it hits (2d6-1)[*4*].

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Dodge (-2 for side attack); (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Staff-11; (3d6)[*9*]
Damage roll; (1d6+2)[*6*] crushing
Bear Dodge -2; (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Attack 16; (3d6)[*14*]
Richard's Dodge and Block; (3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]
2d+1 cutting damage;  (2d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq's revolver shot (3d6)[*14*] and damage (2d6-1)[*2*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I'm going to use Luck to reroll the damage twice. (2d6-1)[*1*], (2d6-1)[*4*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Dodge -2 (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Staff-11; (3d6)[*10*]
Damage roll; (1d6+2)[*7*]
Bear Dodge -2 (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Claw 16; (3d6)[*15*]
Damage roll; (2d6+1)[*5*] cutting
Richard Dodge and Block (3d6)[*15*] (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Revolver shot at the bear (3d6)[*12*], damage (2d6-1)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Dodge -2 (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

AoA Strong staff-11; (3d6)[*5*]
Damage; (1d6+4)[*5*] crushing
Bear Dodge -2; (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Berserk; (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear Claw 16; (3d6)[*13*]
Damage roll; (2d6+1)[*3*] cutting
Richard Dodge and Block (3d6)[*13*] and (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting the bear in the torso from behind: (3d6)[*8*] on guns (rifle) 14 for (5d6)[*23*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

No Active Defense for the bear.
Mark off another rifle bullet (Tariq has spent 3 pistol bullets so far, IIRC).
The bear takes 30 injury.
Rolling a Death Check; (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The bear survives, but rolling for KO at -1; (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Contemplating the situation:
1. Visibility: (3d6)[*12*] on Naturalist. Is it normal to have it this dark under natural illumination during the night? Do trees/clouds/whatever cause this specifically? Will it make any difference if we did not light the fire and just let the eyes adapt or will we (and the bear) be able to see exactly nil in that case?
2. The bear: (3d6)[*10*] on Naturalist. Is it normal to have black bears the size of grizzlys?
3. The rabies: (3d6)[*4*] on HT. Or maybe Sean has had a shot?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Contemplating the situation:
> 1. Visibility: [roll0] on Naturalist. Is it normal to have it this dark under natural illumination during the night? Do trees/clouds/whatever cause this specifically? Will it make any difference if we did not light the fire and just let the eyes adapt or will we (and the bear) be able to see exactly nil in that case?
> 2. The bear: [roll1] on Naturalist. Is it normal to have black bears the size of grizzlys?
> 3. The rabies: [roll2] on HT. Or maybe Sean has had a shot?


1) Yeah, the nights around here are always pitch dark, especially in the winter. Tree lines and clouds contribute to it. Not lighting fire won't help your eyes to adapt to the darkness. Remember, no light to amplify (in game terms, -10 total darkness).

2) This bear is definitely either mutated or radically evolved from what you know of normal bears. SOMETHING is wrong here. Science? Devilry? Aliens? Extreme environments forcing the hand of evolution?

3) Your wound is not diseased. Better apply first aid, though.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is trying to Treat Shock (ATE2, p. 45): (3d6)[*17*], roll for healing (1d6-1)[*5*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Simone First Aid 15-2 (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

1. Evaluating the scene: (3d6)[*8*] on observation and (3d6)[*10*] on naturalist to determine the kind of boars (normal wild adults or what), estimate how they would be affected by the snow (quarter speed or what) and choose the side from which it would be best to approach
2. Sneaking up on the boars: (3d6)[*7*] on stealth+2 (x4 extra time) to approach from 50 to 30 yards, (3d6)[*13*] on stealth+3 (x8 extra time) to make it 20 yards, (3d6)[*13*] on stealth+4 (x15 extra time) to make it 15 yards
3. Shooting a boar in the heart, if applicable: (3d6)[*9*] on crossbow 12 (skill 14, range -5, vitals -3, acc +3, aim +2, all-out attack: determined +1) for (1d6+3)[*6*] x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

1) The boars look like normal adult males. The Snow is ankle deep, the boars are at half Move. Against the wind and through the lightest snow is your best bet.

2) ...Okay. Rolling for the boars; (3d6)[*15*] and (3d6)[*15*] and (3d6)[*4*]

3) Remember, in any turn you Move, even a Step, your combat skills are capped by your DX-based Skiing skill. Does not affect THIS roll, but if combat breaks out...Also, the boars are all SM +1.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The boars detected Sean on that last Stealth roll. I think that means you don't get the Aim bonuses, sorry.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

rolling; (3d6)[*12*]

(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Looking for the bolt: (3d6)[*8*] on perception

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, you retrieve the bolt no problem.

Will Richard fire a rifle shot? (-8 range, +1 SM, +Acc+2, boars get a Dodge)

----------


## Volthawk

Gonna say no on that - Richard was preparing for them being aggressive rather than running, and the 'not wasting the bullet' point counts here, I think.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, continuing on with travel then.

----------


## u-b

Camping: (3d6)[*12*] on survival (opting for comfort, then visibility), (3d6)[*11*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*13*] on traps, (3d6)[*7*] on perception (same schedule, I guess)

----------


## u-b

If Sean can identify his lousy work with the traps, he'll just do it again (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Well, _that's_ better. How much time does one attempt take?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Well, _that's_ better. How much time does one attempt take?


One hour. I believe the AtE 2 book specifically says it takes one hour to set up the traps.

----------


## u-b

Moving on: (3d6)[*10*] on navigation and (3d6)[10] on observation

----------


## u-b

Moving on: (3d6)[*10*] on observation

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Scrounging to check out the boat. (3d6)[*9*].

----------


## Volthawk

Search (base skill 12): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Search: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Camping: (3d6)[*14*] on survival (opting for comfort, then visibility), (3d6)[*9*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*14*] or (3d6)[*14*] on traps, (3d6)[*12*] on perception

----------


## u-b

Overturned car: (3d6)[*15*] on traps and (3d6)[*10*] on search

----------


## u-b

Camping: (3d6)[*12*] on survival (opting for comfort, then visibility), (3d6)[*12*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*14*] or (3d6)[*9*] on traps, (3d6)[*12*] on perception

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq attempts Stealth to get out of sight of the motorcyclists. (3d6)[*11*] vs. skill 12

----------


## u-b

Hiding: (3d6)[*12*] on stealth and (3d6)[*10*] on survival

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on camouflage

----------


## Volthawk

Turns out I didn't grab Stealth, so between the default penalty and -2 from encumbrance, this isn't looking good.

Stealth (modified skill 6): (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, rolling for bikers...
(3d6)[*10*]

(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

A very interesting bike-good winter road?: (3d6)[*13*] area knowledge and/or (3d6)[*14*] on navigation (I wonder how good it is and where does it go; consulting the atlas as necessary; assume we follow the 91st and do not leave it to explore further)
Camping: (3d6)[*7*] on survival (opting for comfort, then visibility), (3d6)[*15*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*17*] or (3d6)[*10*] on traps, (3d6)[*11*] on perception

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> A very interesting bike-good winter road?: [roll0] area knowledge and/or [roll1] on navigation (I wonder how good it is and where does it go; consulting the atlas as necessary; assume we follow the 91st and do not leave it to explore further)


The bikers are probably heading toward the ruins of a medium sized city. Judging by which road they were going down, it is most likely Northfield or Middlebury. They could be making the trips for dealing drugs, or simply restocking supplies.

The road is not great, but motorcycles are capable of going over it (not a comfy ride, but it is a quick one). Snow would be the worst obstacle.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Reaction roll (modifiers from Richard);

(3d6+4)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

If we are hunting: (3d6)[*12*] on tracking complemented by (3d6)[*9*] on naturalist and (3d6)[*10*] on survival

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Each attempt at hunting takes one hour.

----------


## u-b

Shot at the wolf's torso: (3d6)[*7*] on guns (skill +14, acc +3, aim +2, brace +1, all-out attack +1, range -8) for (5d6)[*16*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Wolf does not get any active defense.

Wolf is hit for 23 injury!

Death check! (3d6)[*16*]

Major wound! (if it survives...) (3d6)[*17*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, it dies instantly.

----------


## u-b

Camping: (3d6)[*13*] on survival (opting for comfort, then visibility), (3d6)[*13*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*11*] or (3d6)[*8*] on traps, (3d6)[*10*] on perception

----------


## u-b

Camping: (3d6)[*7*] on survival (opting for comfort, then visibility), (3d6)[*18*] on camouflage, (3d6)[*9*] or (3d6)[*10*] on traps, (3d6)[*9*] on perception

----------


## u-b

Exploring the base from around it: (3d6)[*12*] on tracking (signs of recent activity), (3d6)[*5*] on climbing (the nearest tree and/or the fence to have a look inside), (3d6)[*11*] on observation (sizing, buildings, vehicles, any radar and comm antennas besides the satellite dish, fence material, (warning) signs)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Traps (3d6)[*14*] vs skill level 13

----------


## u-b

Finding a pole instead: (3d6)[*10*] on naturalist
Failing that, throwing: (3d6)[*9*] on throwing 12 (skill 9, aim +2, all-out +1)

----------


## u-b

Climbing it: (3d6)[*16*] with extra time +3 if applicable

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The thick snow breaks your fall somewhat. But you still take a decent amount of pain.

Falling damage for Sean;
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Passing out: (3d6)[*8*] or (3d6)[*13*] or (3d6)[*9*] or (3d6)[*10*] or (3d6)[*5*] or (3d6)[*10*] or ... on HT

----------


## Volthawk

Climbing on default (13-5=8): (3d6)[*11*]
Leaving the food sack and the tent with Tariq to drop my encumbrance to None (so no skill penalty from encumbrance and full BM), but still not a great target number, but hey gotta give a try.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Climbing on default (13-5=8): (3d6)[*16*]
> Leaving the food sack and the tent with Tariq to drop my encumbrance to None (so no skill penalty from encumbrance and full BM), but still not a great target number, but hey gotta give a try.


Oh, boy, you failed. And you fall. You have DR, right? Or Luck?

Rolling for crushing damage;
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Damn, nearly maximum damage. A lower roll would've been fine (12 or lower would've still left him positive), which is what I was banking on. Can I make an Acrobatics check (at default, so unlikely) for the fall distance reduction, or is it too late now you've rolled?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Damn, nearly maximum damage. A lower roll would've been fine (12 or lower would've still left him positive), which is what I was banking on. Can I make an Acrobatics check (at default, so unlikely) for the fall distance reduction, or is it too late now you've rolled?


Okay. Roll. Succeed, and you reduce the damage by 1D6.

----------


## Volthawk

Come on longshot 7: (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Two 16s in a row is a sign the dice don't want this to happen, I think.

----------


## Volthawk

Oh yeah, that's a major wound (HT 11 + 1 Fit): (3d6)[*8*]
Mainly only an issue if I roll 17+ and fall unconscious - otherwise, Richard can take Do Nothing actions and stave off having to make rolls to stay conscious until he needs to actually do something (if he takes the major wound, it just forces him to Do Nothing until he recovers, so it's not too bad).

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Bandaging on Sean (First Aid) (3d6)[*12*] - heals 1 hp
Bandaging on Richard (First Aid) (3d6)[*12*] - heals 1 hp
Treating Shock on Sean (First Aid) (3d6)[*16*], heals (1d6-2)[*-1*]
Treating Shock on Richard (First Aid) (3d6)[*9*], heals (1d6-2)[*2*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*11*] Scrounging to see what can be recovered from the base.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*12*] Scrounging roll for the garage

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

-3 to that roll, the garage is semi-looted, you fail.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq will take extra time in trying to find something of value in the garage. (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

He then directs his attention to the mess hall. (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Number of monkeys;
(2d6+2)[*9*]

30x8 minutes for each
Each worth $5 and needing minor repairs.

Rolling for Simone fixing the monkeys with Junk (skill 16 +1 for device value, +3 for extra time, +1 TL mod);
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Architecture skill 13 (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Search (12) and Scrounging (13) in the radio room. (3d6)[*12*], (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Search (12) and Scrounging (13) in the rooms full of files and cabinets.

Room 1: (3d6)[*5*], (3d6)[*13*]
Room 2: (3d6)[*6*], [roll]3d6[/roll

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Fixing the scrounging formula for room 2

Room 2: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Will keep an account of:
20 canned food
(1d6+3)[*7*] bottles of booze
[roll]2d6+8[roll] opioid pills

----------


## u-b

(2d6+8)[*14*] opioid pills

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(1d6+3)[*5*] bottles of booze, (2d6+8)[*17*] opioid pills

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sorry, u-b got there first, his rolls are canon.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Search (3d6)[*14*] and Scrounging (3d6)[*10*] in the furnace room.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is using a crowbar to try to bust open a locker - rolling against ST +2 (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Trying again, he expends 1 FP, and rolls at -1 (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Locker's hardware 11;
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I'm going to make seven rolls here to try to force the remaining lockers, if need be taking a breather between them.

(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*9*], (2d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for the lockers hardware 11;
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*4*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

More rolls to try the force the locks:
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*10*]

and another set at -1 in case he fails
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for the lockers hardware 11;
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Tariqs critical failure costs him 1 HP for the sloppy work straining his muscles. And remember, each repeated attempt costs him 1 FP.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Two lockers remain locked shut.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

More rolls to try the force the locks:
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*7*]

and another set at -1 in case he fails
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*17*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for the lockers hardware 11;
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*12*]

And in case of repeated attempts;
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*13*] Explosives to improvise the jam-tin grenade to blow the lock.

----------


## u-b

HT on days 1, 2 and 3 of full rest: (3d6)[*7*], (3d6)[*5*] and (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Same for Richard: (3d6)[*16*], (3d6)[*9*], (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I believe that's 3 HP healed for Sean, and 2 healed for Richard. Can Tariq roll, too? He was also injured.

----------


## u-b

Resting day 4: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Okay, after day 4 Sean would be finally able to move normally. He'll take a day to do some activities on day 5, because just sitting is just boring.

First, checking the infirmary, if Tariq does not ransack it before that: (3d6)[*12*] on Traps, (3d6)[*16*] on Scrounging and/or (3d6)[*5*] on Search with extra time +2

----------


## u-b

Surprisingly, that is a success. Now that we have _something_ from Infirmary, Sean will try to tend to his sprains and bruises. The lower bar is effective TL6, which is up to 20 patients per doctor, which means 24 minutes per patient. Sean will take extra time +4, which would be approx. 6 hours and a half. Rolling (3d6)[*8*] on Physician (a total of 9, from a default of 5).

----------


## u-b

Observing the motion sensor: (3d6)[*7*] on Observation (is it on the floor or the ceiling; does it seem to be a recent addition; are there wires leading from it anywhere, and, if so, where; does it sense the door side or 360 degrees; does it seems to be infrared or ultrasound type of sensor; does if have any indication that it is powered on)

----------


## Volthawk

If we're waiting another day, another healing roll for Richard's day 4: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Observing the motion sensor: [roll0] on Observation (is it on the floor or the ceiling; does it seem to be a recent addition; are there wires leading from it anywhere, and, if so, where; does it sense the door side or 360 degrees; does it seems to be infrared or ultrasound type of sensor; does if have any indication that it is powered on)


It is on the ceiling.
It is a fairly recent addition, not as dusty or rusty as the rest of the base's usual security features.
There are wires leading out of the device and into an internal electrical box on a wall.
The sensor probably sweeps an entire 360 circle out from the centre - how far out you don't know.
It is a motion sensor, so...sonar?
It is powered on. Little green light on its side.

----------


## u-b

Can Sean determine if the sensor has a primitive uplink (relay-type alarm) or a bidirectional datalink (signalling "sensor online" too)? Not sure what skill it is, if not Traps, but I'm going to try... (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can Sean determine if the sensor has a primitive uplink (relay-type alarm) or a bidirectional datalink (signalling "sensor online" too)? Not sure what skill it is, if not Traps, but I'm going to try... [roll0]


Well, Electronics Operation (Sensors), but let's say you made it.
The sensor has an uplink, it is a relay-type alarm.

----------


## Volthawk

Parts needed for each weapon repair:
SAA: [roll]x10% of $500 (so rollx50 dollars of parts)
Government: [roll]x10% of $850 (so rollx85 dollars of parts)

We have those two piles of junk (900 and 600 lbs) providing $150 of parts, but odds are we'll have to scrape togother some other parts from what we've accumulated if we want both guns fixed now. Might just have to choose one to focus on now.

----------


## Volthawk

Well that was silly of me, not doing the whole roll syntax.
SAA: (1d6)[*1*]
Government: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*9*] Architecture roll to try to figure out where the wiring would run.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Parts needed for each weapon repair:
> SAA: [roll]x10% of $500 (so rollx50 dollars of parts)
> Government: [roll]x10% of $850 (so rollx85 dollars of parts)
> 
> We have those two piles of junk (900 and 600 lbs) providing $150 of parts, but odds are we'll have to scrape togother some other parts from what we've accumulated if we want both guns fixed now. Might just have to choose one to focus on now.


Due to the TLs, the effective total value of the guns are $1000 and $3400, for the SAA and Colt Government respectively. They're both worth a quarter of that now because they are broken.

----------


## Volthawk

> Due to the TLs, the effective total value of the guns are $1000 and $3400, for the SAA and Colt Government respectively. They're both worth a quarter of that now because they are broken.


Oh bugger yeah, the TL cost adjustments slipped my mind. We're definitely going to need more parts, then.

----------


## u-b

The battery and the accompanying panel: (3d6)[*8*] on Traps then (3d6)[*12*] on ST (to pry it open with the crowbar) then possibly (3d6)[*7*] on Observation and (3d6)[*10*] on some default with extra time +4 to count the connected cables and estimate where the _alarm_ part from the sensor goes

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The control panel is not trapped. There are six different cables connected to the battery.

----------


## u-b

That's good to know and we'll check the other cables in due time. Is it possible to determine if the "alarm" wire(s) from the sensor go through this hub or if they are not present here?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Attempt to pry open the strongbox with the crowbar (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for the panel's hardware;
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Volthawk

Day 5 healing, then: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Simone rolls Electrician skill 15;
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Nanomachine injectors: (3d6)[*11*] on either Physician 10 or some default
Searching the rest of the room: was rolled previously (or, if that is stale, new rolls:  (3d6)[*10*] on Scrounging and/or (3d6)[*8*] on Search with extra time +2)
Hunting: (3d6)[*11*] on Tracking
Also of interest: can Simone track what _else_ is powered (i.e. by the remaining five cables)?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Nanomachine injectors: [roll0] on either Physician 10 or some default
> Searching the rest of the room: was rolled previously (or, if that is stale, new rolls:  [roll1] on Scrounging and/or [roll2] on Search with extra time +2)
> Hunting: [roll3] on Tracking
> Also of interest: can Simone track what _else_ is powered (i.e. by the remaining five cables)?


The medical nanomachines, once injected into a wounded person, heals 1d HP.
As for the scrounging, let's say the new roll counts, since the last attempt got canceled by spotting the sensor.

Simone definitely can track down the other five cables, but they may lead to inaccessible areas.

See the IC thread for the full results...

----------


## u-b

Inaccessible areas are fine.

Trying to sneak up on that rabbit: (3d6)[*11*] and (3d6)[*12*] on Stealth 13 with extra time +3 and +4
If successful, an attack with the crossbow: (3d6)[*11*] on Skill 12 (base 14 acc +3 aim +2 determined +1, -6 range, -2 size) for (1d6+3)[*4*] impaling

----------


## u-b

Hunting: (3d6)[*9*] on Tracking -3, but now remembering to supplement with (3d6)[*9*] on Naturalist and (3d6)[*8*] on Survival

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

You're hunting again?

----------


## u-b

Trying to sneak up on that dog: (3d6)[*10*] and (3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 13 with extra time +3 and +4
If successful, an attack with the crossbow: (3d6)[*6*] on Skill 13 (base 14 acc +3 aim +2 determined +1, -6 range, -1 size) for (1d6+3)[*9*] impaling

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Trying to sneak up on that dog: (3d6)[*13*] and (3d6)[*11*] on Stealth 13 with extra time +3 and +4
> If successful, an attack with the crossbow: [roll2] on Skill 13 (base 14 acc +3 aim +2 determined +1, -6 range, -1 size) for [roll3] impaling


Rolling for dog Per 12;
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Medical care for Richard: (3d6)[*13*] on Physician 10

----------


## u-b

Medical care for Richard: (3d6)[*11*] on Physician 10
Way to the workshop and the inside of it: (3d6)[*10*] on Traps, (3d6)[*12*] on Scrounging 17 and/or (3d6)[*14*] Search 17 (4 hours spent)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Invoked Unluckiness on Day 15.

Possible enemy encounter?

----------


## Volthawk

Diplomacy (base skill 13 + 4 reaction modifiers = 17 before situational modifiers): (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Healing: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling;

(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Have Sean heard of them? (3d6)[*11*] on Area Knowledge and/or (3d6)[*11*] on Current Affairs

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

"The Sinful Nature" is the name of a regional gang who often keep to themselves, as most of the people in the state claim they are demons or aliens in disguise, for reason, and thus tend to shun or kill them on sight. The gang always wear heavy clothing to disguise their features. Most, if not all, of the gang are male. No-one knows for sure the origin of the gang.

----------


## u-b

Hunting: (3d6)[*9*] on Tracking, supplemented with (3d6)[*9*] on Naturalist and (3d6)[*11*] on Survival

----------


## u-b

Shot: (3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 13 (skill 14, acc +2, aim +2, brace +1, determined +1, size +1, range -8) for (5d6)[*23*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Large Boar Death Check;
(3d6)[*10*]

(if it survives, rolling HT for a major wound)
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Large Boar HT rolls for three turns;

(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Shot: (3d6)[*13*] on Crossbow 12 (skill 14, acc +3, aim +1, determined +1, size +1, range -8) for (1d6+3)[*5*] impaling
Climb: (3d6)[*12*] on Climb 16(?) (skill 11, ordinary tree(?) +5)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Boar Moves 3 yards, rolls HT to stay conscious
(3d6)[*9*]

If successful, same again, roll HT
(3d6)[*10*]

If successful, same again, roll HT
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq hasn't rolled for healing from the wounds he incurred while opening the lockers.

(3d6)[*16*] Day 1
(3d6)[*11*] Day 2

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Since one of those failed, I think there was one more day when the group was resting.

(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Looking for the bolt: (3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
Forcing officer's quatrers open: (3d6)[*14*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Forcing officer's quatrers open: (3d6)[*8*] on ST 15 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2, cumulative -1)
Forcing officer's quatrers open: (3d6)[*17*] on ST 14 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2, cumulative -2)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for the door's hardware 22;
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Scavenging the workshop (unless these apply): (3d6)[*11*] on Scrounging 17 and maybe (3d6)[*7*] Search 17 (4 hours spent)
Scavenging the workshop (second pass at -3, if applicable): (3d6)[*6*] on Scrounging 14 and maybe (3d6)[*6*] Search 14 (4 hours spent)
Making sense of the map of the region: (3d6)[*8*] on Area Knowledge and/or (3d6)[*8*] on Navigation and/or (3d6)[*11*] on Tactics
Care for Richard, if he sits still: (3d6)[*14*] on Physician

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Making sense of the map of the region: [roll4] on Area Knowledge and/or [roll5] on Navigation and/or [roll6] on Tactics
> Care for Richard, if he sits still: [roll7] on Physician


Results on the scavenging after next IC post.

As for the map, your skills fails to really decode the weird writings on it. You can recognize landmarks and roads, you note that certain roads are marked as important, but you need skills like Intelligence Analysis, Cartography and Physics here. (The map codes are some combination of mathematical, obscure and military in origin.)

----------


## Volthawk

Oh, Richard has Intelligence Analysis 10, worth a try: (3d6)[*10*]

And unless I've lost track, that's another healing roll for him: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Oh, Richard has Intelligence Analysis 10, worth a try: [roll0]


Yeah, good. You manage to figure out that some of the code on the map is marking the location of an enemy outpost that is 40 miles away from the radar base.

----------


## u-b

> Yeah, good. You manage to figure out that some of the code on the map is marking the location of an enemy outpost that is 40 miles away from the radar base.


To clarify: does it seem to be an enemy _of those who marked the map_?

----------


## u-b

A shot at the officer's quarters lock from behind a cover of cabinets and stuff: (3d6)[*4*] on Guns 12 (skill 14, size -8?, acc +2, aim +2, brace +1, determined +1) for (5d6)[*20*] pi+

----------


## u-b

Trying to enter it again: (3d6)[*8*] on ST 13 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2, cumulative -3; if required), (3d6)[*11*] on Traps and (3d6)[*12*] on Perception

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> To clarify: does it seem to be an enemy _of those who marked the map_?


Yes.

Now, as for the door to the officer's quarters...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The rifle was a critical hit, so we roll for effect;

(3d6)[*13*]

Then we subtract DR 11 from damage and reduce the door's HP...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

We treat it as a "major wound" - I think we treat as that destroying parts of the lock so it becomes easier to pick.

The door's HP is reduced to 22 - ((20-11)x1.5) = 8.

So we roll 8 against Sean's ST.
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Scavenging the office: (3d6)[*10*] on Scrounging 17 and maybe (3d6)[*15*] Search 17 (4 hours spent)
Traps on the drawers: (3d6)[*8*]

Then trying to force the drawers, one appempt per drawer, every drawer (not sure how many there are):
Drawer 1: (3d6)[*11*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 2: (3d6)[*6*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 3: (3d6)[*15*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 4: (3d6)[*7*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 5: (3d6)[*16*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 6: (3d6)[*12*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 7: (3d6)[*4*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)
Drawer 8: (3d6)[*14*] on ST 16 (base 11, lifting +3, crowbar +2)

Do bedroom and/or bathroom seem lite they deserve a separate scrounge or are they included with the office?

Do these two room seem appropriate for us to for us to appropriate? We could bring some bunks from the barracks into the office and leave the private bedroom to Simone.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah. The bedroom and the bathroom and the office are considered all one area to scavenge.

Yup. You can use it as a private bedroom.

There are five drawers in the desk, all locked.
Rolling against the drawer locks HP of 9;
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Nanomachine injectors: (3d6)[*11*] on Physician 10 (are the nanomachines they contain the same as in the injectors we've found before)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Nanomachine injectors: [roll0] on Physician 10 (are the nanomachines they contain the same as in the injectors we've found before)


Yes. The nanomachines will heal their patient 1d HP immediately upon injection.

----------


## Volthawk

Going to spend 2 of the new CP to get up to skill 13 (IQ+1), the SAA being TL 5 gives +3, double parts (unless someone really doesn't want that to happen) gives another +1, value-based repair modifier gives +1, -2 for major repairs, for 16 before extra time. Extra time essentially just means halving the rolls for +1 healing every successful roll, since repair is based on margin of success, which feels useful given I'm wanting to avoid crit fails, so let's say 2-hour intervals (x4 time, +2 roll) for 8 rolls at skill 18.

Day 16 
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*14*]

Day 17
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Going to spend 2 of the new CP to get up to skill 13 (IQ+1), the SAA being TL 5 gives +3, double parts (unless someone really doesn't want that to happen) gives another +1, value-based repair modifier gives +1, -2 for major repairs, for 16 before extra time. Extra time essentially just means halving the rolls for +1 healing every successful roll, since repair is based on margin of success, which feels useful given I'm wanting to avoid crit fails, so let's say 2-hour intervals (x4 time, +2 roll) for 8 rolls at skill 18.
> 
> Day 16 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> 
> Day 17
> ...


I don't think the AtE 2 repair rules "heal" item HP? It's just either minor or major repairs, one roll covers the repair, spend the parts.

I'll re-check the rules after this post, but I think you only need the one successful roll to repair the gun.

----------


## Volthawk

> I don't think the AtE 2 repair rules "heal" item HP? It's just either minor or major repairs, one roll covers the repair, spend the parts.
> 
> I'll re-check the rules after this post, but I think you only need the one successful roll to repair the gun.


From the repair section:




> Each  attempt  requires  30  minutes  (which  may  be  modified  by  Time Spent,  p.  B346)  and  a  skill  roll.  Success  restores HP  equal  to  the  margin  of  success  (minimum  1);  critical  success  also  fixes  some  secondary  issue  completely  if  applicable. Failure  just  wastes  time;  critical  failure  causes  1d  HP  of  injury to the gadget!

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Disregard that last post, my grasp of the rules was not in good.

----------


## u-b

This is going to be another long day for Sean

Scavenging the barracks (Tariq seems to have only checked the lockers): (3d6)[*14*] on Scrounging 16 and maybe (3d6)[*8*] Search 15
Scavenging the barracks (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*14*] on Scrounging 14 and maybe (3d6)[*15*] Search 13 (taking 2 hours)
Scavenging the infirmary (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*12*] on Scrounging 14 and maybe (3d6)[*11*] Search 13 (taking 2 hours)
Scavenging the radio room (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*6*] on Scrounging 14 and maybe (3d6)[*7*] Search 13 (taking 2 hours)
Scavenging a room full of cabinets (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*8*] on Scrounging 13 and maybe (3d6)[*9*] Search 12
Scavenging a room full of cabinets (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*11*] on Scrounging 13 and maybe (3d6)[*8*] Search 12
Scavenging the furnace room (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*15*] on Scrounging 13 and maybe (3d6)[*13*] Search 12
Scavenging the mess hall (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*8*] on Scrounging 13 and maybe (3d6)[*11*] Search 12

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> This is going to be another long day for Sean
> 
> Scavenging the barracks (Tariq seems to have only checked the lockers): [roll0] on Scrounging 16 and maybe [roll1] Search 15
> Scavenging the barracks (at cumulative -3): [roll2] on Scrounging 14 and maybe [roll3] Search 13 (taking 2 hours)
> Scavenging the infirmary (at cumulative -3): [roll4] on Scrounging 14 and maybe [roll5] Search 13 (taking 2 hours)
> Scavenging the radio room (at cumulative -3): [roll6] on Scrounging 14 and maybe [roll7] Search 13 (taking 2 hours)
> Scavenging a room full of cabinets (at cumulative -3): [roll8] on Scrounging 13 and maybe [roll9] Search 12
> Scavenging a room full of cabinets (at cumulative -3): [roll10] on Scrounging 13 and maybe [roll11] Search 12
> Scavenging the furnace room (at cumulative -3): [roll12] on Scrounging 13 and maybe [roll13] Search 12
> Scavenging the mess hall (at cumulative -3): [roll14] on Scrounging 13 and maybe [roll15] Search 12


One hour per roll?

And is anyone else doing something important, or just resting?

----------


## Volthawk

Unless I've completely misunderstood things, this is the day that my earlier healing roll applies to, so Richard's resting.

----------


## u-b

> One hour per roll?


Mostly. Three rolls take longer (I've marked them). Sean needs less sleep than most, so I guess can work 11 hours of moderately intensive activity with periodic breaks.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Mostly. Three rolls take longer (I've marked them). Sean needs less sleep than most, so I guess can work 11 hours of moderately intensive activity with periodic breaks.


Oh yeah, what time did Sean wake up and start?

----------


## u-b

> Oh yeah, what time did Sean wake up and start?


Not sure when he did wake up, maybe earlier, but let's say that he _started_ when the relevant darkness penalty became -6, allowing Seen to operate normally. So, whatever time you say that was.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not sure when he did wake up, maybe earlier, but let's say that he _started_ when the relevant darkness penalty became -6, allowing Seen to operate normally. So, whatever time you say that was.


Well, if he only needed 4 hours of sleep, he'd go to sleep at midnight, and woke up at 4 AM.

Thanks, that is very helpful.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean doesn't get to finish all the scrounging he wanted to do today...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

One roll at skill 11;
(3d6)[*12*]

Another roll;
(3d6)[*17*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for Tariq's Demolitions (EOD) + extra time, skill-16;
(3d6)[*8*]

There are twenty landmines on the base grounds, it'll take 5 minutes x extra time taken multiplier to disarm one. How many does Tariq want to disarm?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling landmine damage;
(8d6)[*31*]
+
(2d6)[*5*]
crushing

----------


## u-b

Not attracting attention: (3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 13
Looking at them: (3d6)[*10*] on Observation 14 (of primary interest are the armaments, including that of the cyclists, but anything else might come handy)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Demolitions (EOD) at skill +1 for extra time (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not attracting attention: [roll0] on Stealth 13
> Looking at them: [roll1] on Observation 14 (of primary interest are the armaments, including that of the cyclists, but anything else might come handy)


The motorcycle driver is hiding low behind a snowbank, and the bike's passenger has taken up a position bracing himself on a stone wall with a sniper rifle.

Does Tariq disarm two land mines then?

----------


## u-b

> The motorcycle driver is hiding low behind a snowbank, and the bike's passenger has taken up a position bracing himself on a stone wall with a sniper rifle.


Is the sniper positioned well away from the rest to give Sean an option to target the rest without getting himself exposed to the sniper? Like if is to the left of the rest, Sean could stay mostly behind the left edge of the window or something. Tactics if necessary: (3d6)[*8*].

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is the sniper positioned well away from the rest to give Sean an option to target the rest without getting himself exposed to the sniper? Like if is to the left of the rest, Sean could stay mostly behind the left edge of the window or something. Tactics if necessary: [roll0].


Already rolled Tactics.
In theory, the sniper can hit you, but you can target him right back. The sniper is behind the rest of the attackers and higher up than them.

----------


## u-b

The target and its surroundings: (3d6)[*6*] on Observation 14

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The target and its surroundings: [roll0] on Observation 14


The man on the hilltop has a sniper rifle. The squads on the lower ground are carrying smaller arms - mostly melee weapons and cheap pistols, but with some SMGs and some hunting rifles mixed in there as well.

----------


## u-b

Shot: (3d6)[*16*] on Guns 9 (skill 14, acc +2?, brace +1, range -8) for (5d6)[*9*] pi+

I am away from my books now, but I remember the entry about the bayonet saying something about affecting the rifle's balance and thus giving -1 to acc. If this does not apply to a braced rifle, the shot will be at extra +1 to hit. Would rather eat some DR than take a further penalty to hit if there is a choice.

I wonder about the depth of the snow on the minefield and between the minefield and the house.

I don't suppose we use "buying success" sidebar...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Shot: [roll0] on Guns 9 (skill 14, acc +2?, brace +1, range -8) for [roll1] pi+
> 
> I am away from my books now, but I remember the entry about the bayonet saying something about affecting the rifle's balance and thus giving -1 to acc. If this does not apply to a braced rifle, the shot will be at extra +1 to hit. Would rather eat some DR than take a further penalty to hit if there is a choice.
> 
> I wonder about the depth of the snow on the minefield and between the minefield and the house.
> 
> I don't suppose we use "buying success" sidebar...


Miss. Just barely avoided a critical failure or a malfunction. No, no buying successes in this game. Sorry.

----------


## u-b

> Miss. Just barely avoided a critical failure or a malfunction.


I'm fine if you rule so. If you instead just did not pay attention, the gun is Malf 15 (which is 16 for TL5 and -1 for being in bad shape aka cheap quality). Rolling on the table in case it's relevant: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

That would be a Stoppage. The shot is fired, but the case will not easily go out. Probably no way for Sean to know it right now.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*11*] Throwing, +4 for targeting a specific hex, -range penalty (likely -6 or -7) using skill 13.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq; That's a hit on the hex for the grenade, roll your damage please.




> That would be a Stoppage. The shot is fired, but the case will not easily go out. Probably no way for Sean to know it right now.


My mistake.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*11*] cr ex, (1d6)[*1*] fragmentation out to 5 yards, attacking at skill 15. The grenade doesn't go off right away, it's fuse will take (1d3+2)[*5*] seconds before it detonates.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling to see if any raiders hit a land mine;
(3d6)[*13*]

In case of land mine damage;
(8d6)[*32*]
+
(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Nanomachines (assuming they are as marked on the label): (1d6)[*2*]

Or does it take more than one second to inject oneself? If so, then the same as above, just N seconds later. Injecting in a leg muscle regardless of instructions (I hope it's fine with that and there is no need to inject intravenously).

----------


## Volthawk

Shooting, skill 13+4 acc+1 bracing-8 range*=skill 10: (3d6)[*9*]
*might have that wrong, as I understand it the closest ones started at around 50, advanced 5 yards for two turns and pulled back 5 yards last turn, which should put them at around 45 yards for -8.
If it hits, (5d6)[*20*] large piercing damage.

----------


## u-b

Unfortunatley, the gun has only +2 acc...

----------


## Volthawk

Oh, I completely forgot we swapped rifles, was looking up the rolling block's stats.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Nanomachines (assuming they are as marked on the label): (3d6)[*6*]
> 
> Or does it take more than one second to inject oneself? If so, then the same as above, just N seconds later. Injecting in a leg muscle regardless of instructions (I hope it's fine with that and there is no need to inject intravenously).


Yes. The injection heals you instantly...and some other effects...
Rolling HT;
(3d6)[*6*]

And...
(1d6)[*3*]




> Shooting, skill 13+4 acc+1 bracing-8 range*=skill 10: (3d6)[*6*]
> *might have that wrong, as I understand it the closest ones started at around 50, advanced 5 yards for two turns and pulled back 5 yards last turn, which should put them at around 45 yards for -8.
> If it hits, (1d6)[*3*] large piercing damage.





> Unfortunatley, the gun has only +2 acc...


Yeah, that is a near miss, I'm afraid.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

2 bad guys shoot at Tariq...
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*13*]

Rolling Dodge for Tariq if any hit...
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The sniper fires at Sean;
(3d6)[*14*]

Sean's Dodge...
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Sean is still behind the wall near the window, unless the nanomachines cause him to stuck out.

----------


## u-b

Well, whtever. That Cold Blooded is definitely going to hurt.

----------


## Volthawk

> Well, whtever. That Cold Blooded is definitely going to hurt.


Reminded myself what it did and yeah, ouch. Quick google says the average Vermont winter is 22 degrees, so we're going to have issues there.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Fright Check for 3 raiders;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*9*]

If any fail;
(3d6)[*8*]
+ margin of failure

----------


## u-b

The stoppage: (3d6)[*10*] on Guns 10 (skill 14, task -4)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for bad guy Disadvantage;

(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The sniper attempts to shoot Sean in the skull;
(3d6)[*10*]

Sean's Increased Dodge and Drop, just in case;
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

Skill 13+2 acc+1 longer aim+1 bracing+1 AAO-8 range (presuming they're still in that range band, since it doesn't seem like they're within 30 yet)=skill 10. (3d6)[*8*]
If it hits, it deals (5d6)[*19*] pi+ damage.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Skill 13+2 acc+1 longer aim+1 bracing+1 AAO-8 range (presuming they're still in that range band, since it doesn't seem like they're within 30 yet)=skill 10. (3d6)[*12*]
> If it hits, it deals [roll1] pi+ damage.


Okay, potential hit...

Rolling for Dodge;
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Attacking the sniper: (3d6)[*5*] on Stealth 13 and (3d6)[*13*] on Guns (skill 14, range -8, acc +3, aim +1) exposed location? (1d6)[*6*] (lower is better) for (5d6)[*20*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Attacking the sniper: [roll0] on Stealth 13 and [roll1] on Guns (skill 14, range -8, acc +3, aim +1) exposed location? [roll2] (lower is better) for [roll3] pi+


There was an extra -2 penalty for light cover. Your shot hits the cover...

----------


## u-b

I forgot to write "...Guns *10* (..." it is after totalling the stuff.

What is the ground below the side of the building opposite to the sniper? I mean, snow, water and such. Is it possible to climb out of the window there and back into the winbow, maybe with some help from inside, without exposing oneself to a shot from the sniper through another window on _his_ side and then through the whole building?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I forgot to write "...Guns *10* (..." it is after totalling the stuff.
> 
> What is the ground below the side of the building opposite to the sniper? I mean, snow, water and such. Is it possible to climb out of the window there and back into the winbow, maybe with some help from inside, without exposing oneself to a shot from the sniper through another window on _his_ side and then through the whole building?


Waist-high snow. You can climb down from a window on that side and probably not get shot at. He does not have the angle to shoot through one ground floor window and out of the building again. He is too elevated for that.

----------


## u-b

Attacking: (3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 13, (3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15 and (3d6)[*11*] on Guns 10? (skill 14, range -8, acc +3, aim +1, cover ?, SM ?) for (5d6)[*15*] pi+

Attacking either the sniper or, if he's not immediately seen, his bike or his friend (in that order of preference).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Attacking: [roll0] on Stealth 13, [roll1] on Perception 15 and [roll2] on Guns 10? (skill 14, range -8, acc +3, aim +1, cover ?, SM ?) for [roll3] pi+
> 
> Attacking either the sniper or, if he's not immediately seen, his bike or his friend (in that order of preference).


No-one can see the bike or his friend.
I don't think you can see the sniper, either. He is being very cautious now.

The shot misses.

----------


## u-b

Pinning the sniper: (3d6)[*12*] and so on Observation 14; aiming the braced rifle at where it seems he can pop up

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq attempts to stealthily approach the enemy position. (3d6)[*8*] vs Stealth 12

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling for the sniper;
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*12*] Hearing roll vs Perception 13

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*10*] Throwing targeting a specific hex at +4, the grenade will go off after (1d3+2)[*3*], and if it hits will do (3d6)[*8*] cr ex damage and (1d6)[*6*] hitting at Skill 15 (3d6)[*10*].

----------


## u-b

Minefield operations: (3d6)[*9*] on either Search or Per-based Traps with extra time x8 not to step on a mine
Looting them all: (3d6)[*9*] on Search (or is it per person?)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Minefield operations: [roll0] on either Search or Per-based Traps with extra time x8 not to step on a mine
> Looting them all: [roll1] on Search (or is it per person?)


The minefield is safely traversed.
None of the dead men have anything besides their clothing - the explosion wrecked their guns, ammo and armour. The surviving had little but their guns - the blast broke them.
The sniper still has his sniper rifle and bullets loaded into it, but nothing else.
The motorcyclist is similiarly only clothed in his riding gear, and carrying no other gear.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*12*] Tariq rolls against Demolitions or EOD (your call) to figure out how much is left of the mine field.

----------


## Volthawk

Scope repair: (1d6)[*5*]
Catridge rifle repair because why not: (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Invention roll for Claymore Mine, +1 for Quick Gadgeteer, +2 for extra parts (x4, so $160 worth for a Claymore) effective skill 22. (3d6)[*7*], it takes (1d6*10)[*20*], and rolling for bugs (1d6+4)[*7*].

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Invention roll for Fragmentation Grenades (TL6), +1 for Quick Gadgeteer, +3 for extra parts (8x, so $32), effective skill 23. (3d6)[*9*], it takes (1d6*10)[*20*] minutes and rolling for bugs (1d6+4)[*10*].

Invention roll for Concussion Grenades (TL6), +1 for Quick Gadgeteer, +3 for extra parts (8x, so $48), effective skill 23. (3d6)[*6*], it takes (1d6*10)[*60*] minutes and rolling for bugs (1d6+4)[*5*].

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, rolling for the minor repairs on the sniper rifle - might as well do something with the rest of the day. No parts needed, and not using any for a bonus. Taking 2 hours per roll. Skill 14+0 cost+0 TL+2 extra time=16. Stopping at the interval I get it up to maximum HP (or if GM intervention strikes). 18 is a crit fail causing 1d damage, 17 just fails, success heals HP equal to margin of success, 3-6 is crit success that fixes any secondary issues.

Hour 1-2 (ending ~3pm): (3d6)[*12*]
Hour 3-4 (ending ~5pm): (3d6)[*9*]
Hour 5-6 (ending ~7pm): (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Scavenging officer's quarters (at cumulative -3): (3d6)[*12*] on Scrounging 15 and maybe (3d6)[*6*] Search 14 (taking 4 hours)
Scavenging officer's quarters (at cumulative -6): (3d6)[*10*] on Scrounging 12 and maybe (3d6)[*12*] Search 11 (taking 4 hours)

If this yields more junk, maybe we really should proceed with the scope...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Invention roll to make fuse cord, use extra materials for +1, TL 7 +1, value +2, effective skill 23 (3d6)[*13*]. It takes (2d6)[*9*] minutes. Roll for bugs (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Invention roll for more fuse cord, TL7 +1, value +2, effective skill 22 (3d6)[*6*], taking (2d6)[*7*] minutes, bugs roll (1d6+4)[*5*].

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Critical success, producing (1d6+1)[*7*] copies of fuse cord

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Invention roll for det cord, +1 for being <$1,000, +2 for TL gives effective skill 22. (3d6)[*9*], taking (1d6*10)[*30*]minutes. Bugs roll (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Government repair. Skill 14+2 TL+2 extra time = skill 16 and two hours per roll. Presuming that like the SAA it's at -1xHP, that makes 9HP of repair needed to bring it to full functionality, 12 for full repair.

(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Skill is actually 14 factoring in the -2 for a major repair, so that's fully repaired in six hours.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Set Traps (Explosives) effective skill 17, plus possible bonus from complimentary skill roll by Richard (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Ah yeah, complementary Tactics, skill 11: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Mechanic (Automobile) taking 8x normal time for +3, modified by value (not sure if this is up $10K, 0, or up to $100K, -1) and TL (+1 for TL7, 0 for TL8). (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Assuming we survive to next day:

Sean's healing: (3d6)[*15*] on HT and (3d6)[*6*] on Physician
Richard's healing: (3d6)[*11*] on Physician

This assumes Sean can tend to both without losing the benefit of natural healing

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Assuming we survive to next day:
> 
> Sean's healing: [roll0] on HT and [roll1] on Physician
> Richard's healing: [roll2] on Physician
> 
> This assumes Sean can tend to both without losing the benefit of natural healing


Sorry, either you help Richard with Physician skill, or rest for the day and heal. One or the other.

----------


## u-b

Okay. Can I help myself with Physician skill while resting or is that out too?

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's healing: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Okay. Can I help myself with Physician skill while resting or is that out too?


Not really.

----------


## Volthawk

Looks like a lengthy interrogation takes 2 hours, so I suppose we can do five today for 10 hours work total.

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*4*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*13*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*10*]

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*7*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*13*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*10*]

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*16*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*11*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*11*]

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*12*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*14*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*11*]

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*9*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*10*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Body Language 14: (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*15*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Looks like a lengthy interrogation takes 2 hours, so I suppose we can do five today for 10 hours work total.
> 
> Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*11*]
> Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*10*]
> Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*14*]
> 
> Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*10*]
> Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*8*]
> Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*12*]
> ...


Rolling prisoner resistance;
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*8*]




> Body Language 14: (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*8*]


Rolling Acting;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq takes his time putting together something analogous to OZM-3 land mines: roll is +1 (TL 7), +1 (value up to $1,000), +2 for time spent (4 times; (1d6x40)[*160*] minutes), effective skill 23. (3d6)[*11*], roll for bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Set Traps (Explosives) roll, taking double time to get +1 to the roll for effective skill 18 (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is using $48 of junk to put together some more mines. Using the same modifiers as previously gives him effective skill 23: (3d6)[*14*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], it takes (1d6*40)[*40*] minutes.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Set Traps (Explosives) at +1 for taking double time (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Set Traps (Explosives) at +3 for extra time, effective skill 20 (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

rolling about a certain thing; (3d6)[*5*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

HT roll to recover HP (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

That day's healing roll: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

HT for day 21: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

More land-mine construction. Value +1, TL +1, time spent +2 (4x) gives effective skill 23. (3d6)[*15*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent (1d6x40)[*240*] minutes.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> More land-mine construction. Value +1, TL +1, time spent +2 (4x) gives effective skill 23. [roll0], bugs [roll1], time spent [roll2] minutes.


Four hours of making stuff would be enough for the snow fall to melt a bit. You wanna go out and plant the mines after you're done in the workshop? Or do you want to do something else that day?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*13*] Set Traps (Explosives)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Explosives to assess/adjust the pressure needed to detonate the mines (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

HT for day 22: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Henri perception: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Deadfall: (1d20+10)[*11*] for (4d6)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Oops. Wrong thread.

----------


## Volthawk

Day 22 healing: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling...
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling landmine damage;
(8d6)[*22*] crushing + (2d6)[*4*] fragmentation

(8d6)[*30*] crushing + (2d6)[*3*] fragmentation

----------


## u-b

Assuming darkness penalties of about -6 (i.e. zero for Sean)...
Search (3d6)[*10*] for anything useful that might have survived the explosion while _very_ careful not to get in touch of the chemical and abort the attempt at the first signs of it having any effect anyway; also, any tattoos on the deaders?
Track (3d6)[*12*] the siege engine to where it came from for up to -8 darkness penalty, then get back if nothing is found; stealth (3d6)[*12*] while at it

----------


## u-b

And, just in case, perception (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Track (3d6)[*4*] to estimate all the cars that were used, if more than one.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Track [roll0] to estimate all the cars that were used, if more than one.


There were two vans, one that stopped to unload the catapult, the meat, the chemical and the three men. The other drove on, it had a much lighter load, it seems.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

HT roll to recover hp (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Volthawk

Day 23 healing: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Resting for day 23: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

roll to make more Claymore mines: Attentive +1 (I've been forgetting to include this), TL+1, value+1, extra time+1, gives effective skill 23. (3d6)[*7*]. Bugs (1d6+4)[*7*]. Time spent (1d6*20)[*20*] minutes

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> roll to make more Claymore mines: Attentive +1 (I've been forgetting to include this), TL+1, value+1, extra time+1, gives effective skill 23. [roll0]. Bugs [roll1]. Time spent [roll2] minutes


Not bad. Post in the IC thread, along with everything else you do today. Richard should roll HT to recover HP today.

----------


## Volthawk

> Richard should roll HT to recover HP today.


Right, day 24 healing: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Resting for day 24: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Using the jam-tin grenade and $16 dollar of junk, Tariq also tries to assemble some more OZM-3-analogues. Effective skill 23 taking double time (3d6)[*13*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6*20)[*120*] minutes.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

HT roll (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Resting for day 25: (3d6)[*14*] (no medic among the new troops?)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> (no medic among the new troops?)


One of them has First Aid-13 and medical supplies.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

HT roll to recover HP (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Day 25 healing: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Architecture roll to locate drain (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Resting for day 26: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Finding and operating drain control: (3d6)[*12*] on Search 15 (Sean), (3d6)[*7*] on Mechanic or Enginiering (Simone), possibly (3d6)[*8*] on Lifting ST 14 (Sean)
A quick case of hunting to get some of those animals, taking 48 minutes only: (3d6)[*13*] on Tracking 11 complimentary (3d6)[*13*] on Naturalist 10 and (3d6)[*8*] on Survival 13; cold weather effects (3d6)[*9*] on HT 16(?) while at it

----------


## u-b

Observation: (3d6)[*12*] at skill 14

----------


## Volthawk

Day 26 healing: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Searching the (formerly underwater) entrance room, at -3: (3d6)[*10*] on Scrounging 15 and possibly (3d6)[*9*] on Search 14 (taking 4 hours)
Searching the (formerly underwater) entrance room, at -6: (3d6)[*11*] on Scrounging 12 and possibly (3d6)[*9*] on Search 11 (taking 4 hours)

----------


## u-b

Searching another room at -3: (3d6)[*8*] on Scrounging 15 and possibly (3d6)[*9*] on Search 14 (taking 4 hours)
Searching another room at -3: (3d6)[*13*] on Scrounging 15 and possibly (3d6)[*11*] on Search 14 (taking 4 hours)
Searching another room at -3: (3d6)[*13*] on Scrounging 15 and possibly (3d6)[*14*] on Search 14 (taking 4 hours)

----------


## Volthawk

Day 27 healing: (3d6)[*9*]
Day 28 healing: (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Diplomacy (base skill 13 + 4 reaction modifiers = 17 before situational modifiers): (3d6)[*7*]
Detect Lies (base skill 12): (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Hunting trip: (3d6)[*16*] on Tracking 13 complimentary (3d6)[*9*] on Naturalist 12 and (3d6)[*11*] on Survival 15

----------


## u-b

Searching the last room today, at -3: (3d6)[*15*] on Scrounging 15 and possibly (3d6)[*15*] on Search 14 (taking 4 hours) after that, ready for tomorrow.

----------


## Volthawk

OK. Richard has base 13 Armoury and gets +1 from the scope being TL7, +0 from it being worth $3,600, +2 from taking 2 hours an attempt (4x time) and -2 from it being a major repair to give a final score of 14. As with the other repairs, assuming that it being broken means it's at -1xHP, and it being 1lb gives it 4 HP. Since trading finished at noon, let's say four 2-hour sessions to be finished at around eight in the evening at the latest.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*9*]

Roll 2: (3d6)[*8*]

Roll 3: (3d6)[*8*]

Roll 4: (3d6)[*9*]

Success restores HP equal to margin of success, failure does nothing except waste time, crit failure causes 1d more damage, crit success fixes any secondary issues.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, so after the first session it was functional but still damaged, and the second session fixed it completely.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Searching the last room today, at -3: [roll0] on Scrounging 15 and possibly [roll1] on Search 14 (taking 4 hours) after that, ready for tomorrow.


Okay, you find 9 rifle bullets in the last room.
Post it in the IC thread, and then I'll call it a day.

----------


## u-b

Hunting trip: (3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 13 complimentary (3d6)[*9*] on Naturalist 12 and (3d6)[*11*] on Survival 15

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

It seems I keep misusing this thread. Anyway, this shot 100% belongs here:

Shot at the heart: (3d6)[*12*] on Guns (rifle) 19 (skill 15, bond +1, brace +1, acc +9, aim +2, determined +1, size +1, range -8, vitals -3) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

(3d6)[*12*] Explosives (Set Traps)-17. I would like to use Camouflage-13 as a complimentary skill (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Searching the basement the last time, at -6: (3d6)[*13*] on Scrounging 11 and possibly (3d6)[*7*] on Search 10 (taking 2 hours)
Searching the basement the last time, at -6: (3d6)[*16*] on Scrounging 11 and possibly (3d6)[*9*] on Search 10 (taking 2 hours)
Searching the basement the last time, at -6: (3d6)[*10*] on Scrounging 11 and possibly (3d6)[*12*] on Search 10 (taking 2 hours)
Searching the basement the last time, at -6: (3d6)[*12*] on Scrounging 11 and possibly (3d6)[*12*] on Search 10 (taking 2 hours)

----------


## Volthawk

Day 29 healing: (3d6)[*14*]
Day 30 healing: (3d6)[*10*]

If nothing interrupts, Day 31 healing: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Healing for day 32: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling Smell for animal/s because of cooking jerky; (3d6)[*10*]

Just in case...

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, taking a shot at one of them (will just do the first shot in case something happens immediately after shooting). Skill 15+1 Weapon Bond+1 sight+2 aim (3 secs) +5 Acc+1 AAO(Decisive)-4 SM-5 range = skill 16.

Attack: (3d6)[*4*]
Damage: (7d6)[*33*] pi

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Naturalist 12: is it normal to have a _flock_ of falcons?
(3d6)[*14*] on Naturalist 12: is it normal that they go for the horse meat instead the of crows nearby?
(3d6)[*4*] on Naturalist 12: how much damage they are capable of causing if they will insist on a fight?

Also, will shooting at them be at some speed component of speed / range penalty or cause an interruption of a day of rest?

----------


## Volthawk

> Alright, taking a shot at one of them (will just do the first shot in case something happens immediately after shooting). Skill 15+1 Weapon Bond+1 sight+2 aim (3 secs) +5 Acc+1 AAO(Decisive)-4 SM-5 range = skill 16.
> 
> Attack: (3d6)[*9*]
> Damage: [roll1] pi


Oh, that's a crit. Nice. Critical Hit table roll: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Alright, taking a shot at one of them (will just do the first shot in case something happens immediately after shooting). Skill 15+1 Weapon Bond+1 sight+2 aim (3 secs) +5 Acc+1 AAO(Decisive)-4 SM-5 range = skill 16.
> 
> Attack: [roll0]
> Damage: [roll1] pi


Mortality clarified with a single blow! That is more than enough to kill it instantly.




> [roll0] on Naturalist 12: is it normal to have a _flock_ of falcons?
> [roll1] on Naturalist 12: is it normal that they go for the horse meat instead the of crows nearby?
> [roll2] on Naturalist 12: how much damage they are capable of causing if they will insist on a fight?
> 
> Also, will shooting at them be at some speed component of speed / range penalty or cause an interruption of a day of rest?


The Falcons are working together, they just all smelled the tasty meat and are preparing to mob it.
The crows are still alive, the meat is easier prey.
The beak and claws of a large falcon usually inflict an average of 3 or 4 points of basic damage.
Shooting will interrupt rest.




> Oh, that's a crit. Nice. Critical Hit table roll: [roll0]


Yup. The large falcon gets no Active Defense.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, speed 12 + distance 12 puts them at -7, so shooting at skill 14 now.

Attack: (3d6)[*10*]
Damage: (7d6)[*26*] pi

To save time, going to roll some more shots for if things stay as they are (ie just Richard taking shots at birds that are just hanging around) - presumably the skill level will vary as they move, of course.

Attack: (3d6)[*6*]
Damage: (7d6)[*18*] pi

Attack: (3d6)[*9*]
Damage: (7d6)[*18*] pi

Attack: (3d6)[*12*]
Damage: (7d6)[*29*] pi

Attack: (3d6)[*16*]
Damage: (7d6)[*29*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Alright, speed 12 + distance 12 puts them at -7, so shooting at skill 14 now.
> 
> Attack: (3d6)[*13*]
> Damage: (3d6)[*11*] pi
> 
> To save time, going to roll some more shots for if things stay as they are (ie just Richard taking shots at birds that are just hanging around) - presumably the skill level will vary as they move, of course.
> 
> Attack: (3d6)[*7*]
> Damage: (3d6)[*7*] pi
> ...


Dodge rolls;
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq upgrading the car;
Skill 12 -8 mod +1 for TL 7 +5 for workspace = 10
(3d6)[*7*]

Time to complete is 2d days;
(2d6)[*10*]

Possible bugs; (1d6)[*3*] - 2 x margin of success
Half value for upgrade, minimum 0 and maximum 6.

----------


## u-b

Healing day 33: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Healing day 34 and on (need two at 12 or less): (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*12*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> healing day 33: [roll0]


+1 hp




> healing day 34 and on (need two at 12 or less): [roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3] [roll4] [roll5] [roll6] [roll7] [roll8]


+8 hp

----------


## u-b

Tactics (3d6)[*9*] to ask all the right questions to plan a rescue of the camp

----------


## u-b

Driving: (3d6)[*9*] (skill 11)
Navigation: (3d6)[*12*] (skill 12)
Perception/Observation: (3d6)[*10*] (skill 15)

----------


## u-b

Locate the antenna and anything else of note: (3d6)[*5*] on Observation 15 (less 3 points of range penalties for looking at anything interesting through the scope)
Making sense of all of the tracks and bloodstains: (3d6)[*12*] on Survival 15, (3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 13, (3d6)[*7*] on Naturalist 12, (3d6)[*10*] on Tactics 10

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling Stealth; (3d6)[*5*]

VS

Rolling Per; (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Any ratdogs or teddies?: (3d6)[*15*] on Observation 15 (less 3 points of range penalties for looking at anything interesting through the scope)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Any ratdogs or teddies?: [roll0] on Observation 15 (less 3 points of range penalties for looking at anything interesting through the scope)


From time to time, you see some small animals scurrying from place to place, in the shadows, usually under a trailer or plant life. No "teddies", though.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq will see what he can do with First Aid (3d6)[*6*] skill 14

----------


## u-b

Throw the jerky 2 yards from the nearest trailer: (3d6)[*14*] on Throwing 9 (skill 9; range -4; attacking an area +4) scatter (1d6)[*1*]
Repeat if a wide enough miss: (3d6)[*14*] on Throwing 9 (skill 9; range -4; attacking an area +4) scatter (1d6)[*1*]
Repeat if a wide enough miss: (3d6)[*5*] on Throwing 9 (skill 9; range -4; attacking an area +4) scatter (1d6)[*2*]
Repeat if a wide enough miss: (3d6)[*9*] on Throwing 9 (skill 9; range -4; attacking an area +4) scatter (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

The explosion affects the targets up to 8 yards away. It does (4d6)[*15*] crushing damage to the torso, affecting all ratdogs in its hex with full force. Those one yard away take the same divided by 3. Those two yards away take the same divided by 6. The tree takes the damage divided by something between 3 and 9, DM's choice. The treehouse and the inhabitants take it divided by at least 21, possibly more if away from the openings. All rounding is down.

The fragmentation affects the targets up to 10 yards away. It attacks with (3d6)[*14*] on an effective skill of 15 modified by the distance and the target's size modifier and with Rcl 3 for possibly multiple hits for (2d6)[*8*] cutting damage to a random part of the body (or, in the case of the treehouse, of the floor).

All attacks and damages should be technically rolled individually, but I don't think it would be justified in this case.

----------


## u-b

On a roll of 14 the fragments strike ratdogs up to three yards away.

----------


## u-b

1" of wood is DR 1 with 23 hit points per hex (piercing, impaling or beam damage over 6 can overpenetrate)
2" of wood is DR 2 with 29 hit points per hex (piercing, impaling or beam damage over 9 can overpenetrate)

Cutting damage should not overpenetrate, so people in the treehouse should be fine.

----------


## u-b

Looking out: (3d6)[*9*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
Shooting out: (3d6)[*12*] on Guns 16 minus range penalties for (7d6)[*32*] pi  (if any moving animal is seen)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutated animal spotted.

SM +1
-4 Range penalty

rolling HT; (3d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Looking out: (3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
Shooting out: (3d6)[*11*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (7d6)[*17*] pi

And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear major wound HT roll; (3d6)[*16*]

Previously injured bear HT roll; (3d6)[*10*]

Roll for Bear's Berserk; (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Last bear again: (3d6)[*9*] on Guns (skill 16 + acc 6 - range 5 + size 1 = total 16 with a round of aiming using iron sights) for (7d6)[*26*] pi

Looking out: (3d6)[*5*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
Shooting out: (3d6)[*14*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (7d6)[*16*] pi

And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Last bear again: (3d6)[*7*] on Guns (skill 16 + acc 6 - range 5 + size 1 = total 16 with a round of aiming using iron sights) for (3d6)[*12*] pi
> 
> Looking out: (3d6)[*6*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
> Shooting out: [roll3] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for [roll4] pi
> 
> And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.


Seriously injured first bear HT roll; (3d6)[*7*]

Bear major wound/roll to stay conscious; (3d6)[*12*]

Sean spots a third bear and shoots it. Bear's major wound; (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Third bear again, if he is not quick to escape: (3d6)[*6*] on Guns (skill 16 + acc 6 - range 5 + size 1 = total 16 with a round of aiming using iron sights) for (7d6)[*26*] pi

Looking out: (3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
Shooting out: (3d6)[*11*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (7d6)[*35*] pi

And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Third bear again, if he is not quick to escape: (3d6)[*12*] on Guns (skill 16 + acc 6 - range 5 + size 1 = total 16 with a round of aiming using iron sights) for (3d6)[*8*] pi
> 
> Looking out: (3d6)[*18*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
> Shooting out: (3d6)[*7*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (3d6)[*12*] pi
> 
> And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.


Critical hit on third bear; (3d6)[*12*]

Bear 3 HT roll; (3d6)[*8*]
Bear 1 HT roll; (3d6)[*18*]
Bear 2 HT roll; (3d6)[*7*]

Bear 4 spotted and shot
Bear 4 HT roll; (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Looking out: (3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
Shooting out: (3d6)[*14*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (7d6)[*19*] pi

And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Looking out: (3d6)[*8*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
> Shooting out: (3d6)[*9*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (3d6)[*13*] pi
> 
> And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.


Bear 4 HT roll; (3d6)[*8*]
Bear 3 HT roll; (3d6)[*9*]
Bear 2 HT roll; (3d6)[*13*]

Bear 5 spotted and shot; (3d6)[*9*] For major wound

----------


## u-b

Looking out: (3d6)[*5*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
Shooting out: (3d6)[*11*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (7d6)[*27*] pi

And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Looking out: (3d6)[*17*] on Observation 15 minus range penalties
> Shooting out: (3d6)[*12*] on Guns (skill 16 vs a moving target OR skill 16 + acc 6 = total 22 vs a stationary target with a round of aiming using iron sights; minus range penalties either way) for (3d6)[*11*] pi
> 
> And so on, repeated until 20 minutes passes with no targets in sight. Using the scope as necessarily, i.e. when nothing is seen without the scope.


No new targets.

Bear HT rolls;
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Estimating the lighting conditions at the ski resort upon arrival: (3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 12 and (3d6)[*17*] on Survival 15

----------


## u-b

Also, do the mutant animals seem good to eat?: (3d6)[*15*] on Survival 15 complimentary (3d6)[*10*] on Naturalist 12

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Also, do the mutant animals seem good to eat?: [roll0] on Survival 15 complimentary [roll1] on Naturalist 12


No, do not eat these things, they will make you sick.




> Estimating the lighting conditions at the ski resort upon arrival: [roll0] on Navigation 12 and [roll1] on Survival 15


Wouldn't be bad. Still light out, at least.

----------


## u-b

Driving: (3d6)[*9*] (skill 11)
Navigation: (3d6)[*14*] (skill 12)
Perception/Observation: (3d6)[*10*] (skill 15)
Camouflage: (3d6)[*11*] (only if trip goes well)

----------


## u-b

Navigation (consulting the map): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

1. Is it ten minutes from a particular turn or ten minutes from the camping ground? If the former, how much time have we spent driving?
2. How far are we from them?
3. Are they in the car or out of it?
4. Which side of the telephone pole is the car (near side or far side)?
5. Are there any car tracks on the road?
6. Do the men seem like they are reacting to our appearance in any way?

Observation (3d6)[*11*] but Sean does not spend much time observing and will do something soon.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Is it ten minutes from a particular turn or ten minutes from the camping ground? If the former, how much time have we spent driving?
> 2. How far are we from them?
> 3. Are they in the car or out of it?
> 4. Which side of the telephone pole is the car (near side or far side)?
> 5. Are there any car tracks on the road?
> 6. Do the men seem like they are reacting to our appearance in any way?
> 
> Observation [roll0] but Sean does not spend much time observing and will do something soon.


1) The former. You spent about 30 minutes driving.
2) The men are 15 yards away.
3) Half are outside, one on both sides of the car. The rest are inside.
4) Your car and their's are on the same side of the pole.
5) No.
6) Not yet. You saw them first...

You see one of the men outside the car is carrying a SMG. The other man standing outside is looking at something by the side of the road.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Richard's reaction roll:
(3d6)[*9*]
+1

----------


## u-b

Tracking: (3d6)[*12*] (skill 13; but not following right now)
Observation: (3d6)[*8*] (20 total = 15 skill +5 extra time; range penalties reduced by 3; darkness penalties reduced by 7)

----------


## u-b

Camouflage the mine: (3d6)[*15*] (15 total = skill 13 +2 extra time)
Observation: (3d6)[*12*] (20 total = 15 skill +5 extra time; range penalties reduced by 3; darkness penalties reduced by 7)

Mainly checking the state of every building of Whiffle Condos, Edgemont Condo, Fall Line Condos and thereabouts and looking out at Trail Creek Condos and Killington Grand Resort. What is and what is not on fire?

----------


## u-b

Shot at the best armed man: (3d6)[*11*] on Guns (rifle) 15 (skill 15, bond +1, brace +1, acc +9, aim +2, determined +1, size +1, range -15) for (7d6)[*20*] pi
Stealth (3d6)[*7*] and/or camouflage (3d6)[*3*] to remain unseen while at it.

According to HT158, those at grand hotel's parking lot must make a hearing roll at -1 to even hear the sound.

----------


## u-b

Err, size does not apply, so Guns (rifle) 14.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, waiting on Richard...

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, guns 11 (15+1 bond+1 brace+2 aim+6 acc+1 determined-15 range, no sight since it's over 300 yards): (3d6)[*16*]
Stealth 12: (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Demolitions (Traps) to set the mine vs skill 17 (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is going to camouflage himself in the vegetation, vs skill 13 (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Shot #2: (3d6)[*10*] on Guns (rifle) 14 (skill 15, bond +1, brace +1, acc +9, aim +2, determined +1, range -15) for (7d6)[*23*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Still shooting at 11: (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi

----------


## u-b

Whiffletree Condos from a different angle as we go by: (3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15
Trail Creek Condos from a different angle as we go by: (3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15
The hotel and its surroundings as we approach them: (3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15
Any details on gunfire (expecting to hear from the hotel): (3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15

----------


## u-b

Oh, and stealth (3d6)[*7*] at effective skill 12

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Perception/Observation 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Stealth 13
(3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 13

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Rolling; (3d6)[*3*]
Rolling; (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 13 (15+1 bond+1 determined-4 range): (3d6)[*14*], damage (7d6)[*24*] pi

----------


## u-b

+1 sight  :Small Wink:

----------


## Volthawk

> +1 sight


Does that apply to unaimed shots? Wasn't sure whether it did or not, because on the one hand it isn't a proper scope, but it doesn't have the 'regardless of if you've aimed' clause that targeting lasers do.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

All-Out Attack (Ranged), skill 12+1-4 (range)= 9 (3d6)[*5*], damage (3d6-2)[*4*] pi+

----------


## u-b

> Does that apply to unaimed shots?


Reading that "target acquisition is faster" and especially that it gives its bonus to skill (and not to acc), I'm pretty sure it applies. No idea why they chose different wordings for these and lasers.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Will roll for the wolves; (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Shot: (3d6)[*9*] skill 13 (15 base +1 bond -3 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean, the wolves are only about 6 or 7 yards away from YOU. But you hit anyway...

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 14 (15+1 bond+1 sight-1 range-2 leading the target): (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*24*] pi 
A regular Attack rather than AOA (Determined) this time, aimed at the remaining unharmed wolf, since the wolves might try an AOA or move and attack or something so I might need that dodge. Taking advantage of Leading the Target (doesn't seem to be in Basic, but AtE itself has it as a rule in the combat section - ignore this bit and make the shot skill 16 if we're not using that rule) to give it a -1 to Dodge.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq Attacks with his revolver, -1 for range for effective skill 11. (3d6)[*9*], damage (3d6-2)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Potential hits, wolves try to Dodge;
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Using the scope to observe the large figure on the horizon before it gets away: (3d6)[*9*] on Observation 15 (minus whatever distance less 3 for the scope)

----------


## u-b

Shoot it: (3d6)[*16*] guns 25 +size -range  (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 determined -3 vitals) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The SM is +2 and the Range is -7.
The target has DR 12. And other Traits...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The huge monster HT roll; (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Shoot it twice more: (3d6)[*10*] guns 27 -range (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 determined +2 size -3 vitals) for (7d6)[*15*] and (7d6)[*24*] pi x3 (rcl 3)

(range -7 seems too close for the description - just 30 yards)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Three seconds of Move 5 is added to the Range, but that is not enough to add more than another -1 to the attack roll.

Alright, both hit.
Rolling monster Death Check; (3d6)[*11*]
Just in case it survives, HT roll to stay conscious; (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Observation east-south-east corner: (3d6)[*16*] skill 15 with extra time +5 and using the scope
Observation south corner: (3d6)[*10*] skill 15 with extra time +5 and using the scope (if applies)

----------


## u-b

Oh, and stealth, just in case: (3d6)[*9*] skill 13

----------


## u-b

Is Killington Peak Lodge visible from here? If yes, will take some time to look at it too, even if it is a long way away.

(3d6)[*15*] on Observation skill 15 and extra time +5

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is Killington Peak Lodge visible from here? If yes, will take some time to look at it too, even if it is a long way away.
> 
> [roll0] on Observation skill 15 and extra time +5


Yeah. The lights are on, up there.

----------


## u-b

The same for K1 Lodge and surroundings, these should be closer, just under a thousand yards away.

(3d6)[*9*] on Observation skill 15 and extra time +5

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The same for K1 Lodge and surroundings, these should be closer, just under a thousand yards away.
> 
> [roll0] on Observation skill 15 and extra time +5


That place looks safe and quiet - no lights, no fires, no dead bodies. Far from the action here.

----------


## u-b

Observation: (3d6)[*10*] skill 15 with extra time +5 and using the scope
Stealth: (3d6)[*9*] effective skill 12

----------


## u-b

Stealth: (3d6)[*15*] skill 12
Shoot the driver: (3d6)[*7*] guns 14 (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 determined -7 skull -7 range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x4

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Driver Per roll; (3d6)[*16*]

Active Defense roll, if successful; (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Stealth: (3d6)[*13*] effective skill 12
Observation: (3d6)[*12*] skill 15 using the scope

----------


## u-b

Shoot the shotgun guy: (3d6)[*11*] guns 16 (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -3 vitals -8 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3

----------


## Volthawk

Gonna nick the idea of targeting the vitals, and a regular attack not AoO since they're close enough to shoot back.
Guns 14 (15+1 bond+1 sight+6 acc+2 aim-8 range-3 vitals): (3d6)[*14*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

A burst of full auto at both those guys, starting with 5 bullets at the one with the shotgun, then some bullets wasted, then the rest at the other. A total of 12 bullets fired. Then will heroicall retreat behind the corner using extra effort as per AtE45 (1/3 move for crouching, should be enough). Not sure if I hit, but we'l see how they like it.

Shotgun guy: (3d6)[*13*] guns 9 (15 base +1 bond +1 burst -8 range) for (7d6)[*27*]
Pistol guy: (3d6)[*8*] guns 9? (15 base +1 bond +1 burst? -8 range) for (7d6)[*35*]

----------


## u-b

*1/3 move for kneeling

----------


## Volthawk

Since that leaves the shotgunner standing, let's give him a burst of 9 shots. Hopefully we can drop them both before they fire back.
Guns 11 (15+1 bond+1 sight+2 RoF-8 range): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*23*]

Movement modifiers seem to always round down, so light encumbrance and kneeling together means move and attack won't be any better than just stepping normally), so no extra effort here yet. If my 1-yard steps gets me behind cover, I'll do that, and if not I'll use it to stand instead (so I don't take a defence penalty when the survivors shoot the guy who couldn't get into cover).

By the way, thanks for reminding me that Extra Effort is a thing in AtE, u-b. Feverish Defence might be pretty useful soon.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Active Defense rolls;
(3d6)[*6*] - Pistolero

(3d6)[*14*] - Shotgunner

----------


## u-b

Stealth: (3d6)[*16*] effective skill 12

----------


## u-b

I hope there are some situational bonuses to this, because Sean rolls at default of 9 (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Nope, sorry.

----------


## u-b

If the guy's running _east_ from Ramshed Lodge, that should lead him exactly past Waffle Cabin / Ski Base and past either Richard (to the north) or Sean (to the south). Overall, a rather strange direction to run. Do we get to take a shot at him? Also, trying to go around the building from the south, Sean might have a good line of view to south-west. Just thinking that the horizon would be much further away, with all the skiing slope there...

(3d6)[*7*] on Observation 15

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> If the guy's running _east_ from Ramshed Lodge, that should lead him exactly past Waffle Cabin / Ski Base and past either Richard (to the north) or Sean (to the south). Overall, a rather strange direction to run. Do we get to take a shot at him? Also, trying to go around the building from the south, Sean might have a good line of view to south-west. Just thinking that the horizon would be much further away, with all the skiing slope there...
> 
> [roll0] on Observation 15


1) Whoops. Meant to say the opposite direction, west.
2) Taking a shot at him would mean stiff penalties (for large cover, and a little more distance) at best.
3) Sean spots the source of the noise; 2 people in thick clothing that covers most of their body stabbing at a raider.

----------


## u-b

> 2) Taking a shot at him would mean stiff penalties (for large cover, and a little more distance) at best.


I'll give it a try... (3d6)[*14*] guns 13 (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 determined -2 cover? -13 range within 300 yards) for (7d6)[*25*] pi

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*17*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Driving 11

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Search vs skill 12 for three bodies: (3d6)[*7*], (3d6)[*8*], (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Stealth 13
(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Set Trap (Explosives (Demolitions) skill 17 rolls for each claymore: (3d6)[*13*], (3d6)[*11*]

Camouflage skill 13 as a complimentary roll for each: (3d6)[*8*], (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting a car's tire before we leave: (3d6)[*16*] guns 13 (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 brace +1 determined +3 size -4 wheel -15 range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi

----------


## u-b

Shooting a car's tire again: (3d6)[*13*] guns 13

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*9*] on Observation 15 + 5 through the scope

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Shooting a car's tire before we leave: [roll0] guns 13 (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 brace +1 determined +3 size -4 wheel -15 range) for [roll1] pi





> Shooting a car's tire again: [roll0] guns 13


You got it, but mark off two more bullets.

----------


## u-b

Shooting when the guy on the balcony is to get back through the open door. Also thecking how well hidden we are at our current position (hearing at +2 to hear the shot).

Shot: (3d6)[*14*] guns 17 (15 base +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 brace +1 determined -12 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi
Stealth 13: (3d6)[*7*]
Camouflage 13: (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bad guys Hearing roll; (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Richard should have been taking a shot too. We can wait for him or roll for him, but this was supposed to be simultaneous with Sean's shot.

Area Knowledge 12 if Sean could guess who could be these guys (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Sorry yeah, just had particularly limited internet today.

Shooting at 15 (15 base +1 bond +6 acc +1 sight+2 aim +1 brace +1 determined -12 range): (3d6)[*9*]
Damage: (7d6)[*23*] pi

Stealth (12): (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

damage rolls; (1d6+4)[*10*] -DR impaling damage x 3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

attack roll; (3d6)[*11*]

Active Defenses; (3d6)[*9*]

damage roll; (2d6+2)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

> All three patrolling raiders are dead, two by the exiles' hand.


There should have been for guards killed, or at least targeted (three on the ground level and one on the balcony).

If ground level is all clear, Sean will look for other targets (anyone trying to peek or shoot through a window or such).
Observation 15: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Due to heavy cover, you fail to spot any raiders inside the building, Sean.

And note to self; relevant Basic Speeds are 5.00, 6.00, 7.00 and 7.00.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Some rolls; (3d6)[*7*]

(3d6)[*15*]

(3d6)[*13*]

(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Shot: (3d6)[*9*] guns 12 (15 base +1 bond +6 acc +1 brace +1 determined -12 range) for (7d6)[*30*] pi

----------


## u-b

Shot: (3d6)[*13*] guns 12 (15 base +1 bond +6 acc +1 brace +1 determined -12 range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Shooting at 13 (15 base +1 bond + 6 acc + 1 sight +1 brace +1 determined -12 range): (3d6)[*8*]
Damage (7d6)[*32*] pi

----------


## u-b

The burst of 8+ bullets at these guys, two each, plus maybe some are wasted (given the description, likely not many, maybe none, please specify).
Shooting left to right with effective skill of 13 (15 base +1 bond +1 size -4 range) and rcl 3.

Shot: (3d6)[*9*] for (7d6)[*26*] and (7d6)[*25*] pi
Shot: (3d6)[*10*] for (7d6)[*20*] and (7d6)[*23*] pi
Shot: (3d6)[*14*] for (7d6)[*32*] and (7d6)[*22*] pi
Shot: (3d6)[*11*] for (7d6)[*22*] and (7d6)[*23*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The targets are all grouped together, no more than one yard away from another foe.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Active Defenses;

(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy HT rolls;

(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Actions;

Mutant 1 Moves 4 yards towards Sean. And must make a HT roll. (3d6)[*9*]
Mutant 2 Moves 8 yards towards Sean.
Mutant 3 fires his shotgun at Sean. 16 -4 range -3 Darkness +2 shots (RoF 9, Rcl 1) (3d6)[*13*] for (1d6+2)[*7*] piercing damage.
Mutant 4 also fires his shotgun. 16 -4 range -3 Darkness +2 shots (RoF 9, Rcl 1) (3d6)[*11*] for (1d6+2)[*6*] piercing damage.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean spends 1 FP for +2 Active Defenses;
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

That is a hit for no damage unless you want to roll hit location.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Pan shot! No injury!

----------


## u-b

Another burst of 6 bullets at guys 2, 3 and 4. A step if necessary to catch them all without the centaur covering the others and with no space to waste shots.
Shooting left to right with effective skill of 17, 13 and 13 (15 base +1 bond +1 size -0..4 range) and rcl 3.

Shot: (3d6)[*6*] for (7d6)[*27*] and (7d6)[*27*] pi
Shot: (3d6)[*10*] for (7d6)[*25*] and (7d6)[*26*] pi
Shot: (3d6)[*11*] for (7d6)[*20*] and (7d6)[*24*] pi

----------


## u-b

Rolling on B556 table for the crit: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

That is no extra effect.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutants 3 and 4 Active Defense rolls;

(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutant 3 dodges all the shots, but Mutant 4 is hit by one.

HT roll for Mutant 4;
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Volthawk

Not sure if I'll have time to aim (or that who I'm aiming at won't die in the next wide burst by Sean), so let's just try a 5-shot burst (for +1 from rate of fire) at the third mutant.

Guns 10 (15 base + 1 sight + 1 determined + 1 RoF +1 size - 9 range), Rcl 3: (3d6)[*11*]
Damage: (7d6)[*18*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Hmph. Should've used more dakka, another point of RoF bonus would've made that hit.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutant 1 Moves 4 yards towards Sean. And must make a HT roll. (3d6)[*16*]

Mutant 3 Aims.

Mutant 4 Aims and must make a HT roll. (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting with effective skill of 13 (15 base +1 bond +1 size -4 range).

Shot: (3d6)[*11*] for (7d6)[27] pi

----------


## u-b

Err... for (7d6)[*30*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutant Dodge roll; (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutant HT roll; (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, let's do a 9-shot burst this time.

Guns 11 (15 base + 1 sight + 1 determined + 2 RoF + 1 size - 9 range), Rcl 3: (3d6)[*12*]
Damage: (7d6)[*22*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mutant 4 fires his shotgun again at Sean and must make a HT roll.

HT roll; (3d6)[*11*]

Shotgun-16 -4 range -3 Darkness +2 shots (RoF 9, Rcl 1) (3d6)[*9*] for (1d6+2)[*8*] piercing damage.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean Dodge and Drop; (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The mutant retreats - 4 Move.
And must make a HT roll; (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, just a single shot this time, since the target's already wounded.

Guns 15 (15 base + 1 sight + 1 determined + 6 Acc + 1 size - 9 range): (3d6)[*8*]
Damage: (7d6)[*16*] pi

----------


## u-b

Observation 15: (3d6)[*6*]
Stealth 13: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Throwing: (3d6)[*10*] ??? (9 base +2 aim +? target)
Then step, then move 7 yards, then bang
Blast damage (4d6)[*8*] cr ex modified by range
Frag attack (3d6)[*14*] at skill 15 modified by range for (2d6)[*6*] cutting rcl 3

----------


## Volthawk

Stealth (12): (3d6)[*6*]
Per/Observation (both 12): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq Readies the grenade, Aims for 2 seconds, then throws it through the nearest convenient window or door.

Skill 13 + 4 for targeting a hex, +1 for Aim, -? for range (3d6)[*14*]

Damage (4d6)[*7*], fragmentation damage (2d6)[*8*], attack roll for fragmentation damage skill 15 - range (3d6)[*4*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Rolling on critical hit table for fragmentation (3d6)[*10*]

If the grenade ends up missing, here are the Luck re-rolls (3d6)[*7*]; (3d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Taking concussion grenade, pulling the pin, releasing the lever, waiting 2 seconds, dropping the grenade into a smoking chimney, walking away, then bang...

Blast damage (6d6)[*26*] cr ex modified by range
Frag attack (3d6)[*7*] at skill 15 modified by range for (1d6)[*6*] (possibly minus something, depending on the material of the stove) cutting rcl 3

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 15 (15 base + 1 sight + 1 determined + 6 Acc + 2 aim - 10 range): (3d6)[*14*]
Damage: (7d6)[*24*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Let's do that again.

Guns 15 (15 base + 1 sight + 1 determined + 6 Acc + 2 aim - 10 range): (3d6)[*17*]
Damage: (7d6)[*24*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Well, that's a critical miss (or are we using malfunction rules?): (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[17]


Now that's an interesting one. Do we use B407 or HT79 for malfunctions? Our rifles' malf. is 17+1, but what exactly that means depens on which rules we use.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

We are using Malf rules, but that was a regular critical miss. Use the High-Tech set.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Throwing the concussion grenade, base skill 13, +4 for targeting a hex, -? for range (3d6)[*13*]. Damage (6d6)[*24*] cr ex.

----------


## u-b

Perception/Observation 15: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Pyromania self-control roll vs target of 12: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

About when it goes "BANG"...
Climbing 11: (3d6)[*8*]
Stealth 13: (3d6)[*12*]
Perception 15: (3d6)[*4*]

*Spoiler*
Show

I'll choose and roll my defenses if they would be required.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Throwing, aim +1, targeting a hex +4, -6 for range gives effective skill 12. (3d6)[*17*]

Damage (6d6)[*28*] cr ex

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

If my Luck is still available, I'll re-roll that twice: (3d6)[*12*], (3d6)[*11*]

If my Luck is not available, here is my critical failure roll (3d6)[*12*], and the attack would deviate 5 yards in (1d6)[*1*] direction (1: Straight ahead, and then clockwise in 60 degree increments).

----------


## u-b

If the luck's used up, I think it's good enough we play with malfunctions. This way the grenade's a dud, which means you scare those men a bit with a grenade thrown their way, but at least are not in danger from your own grenade.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> If my Luck is still available, I'll re-roll that twice: [roll0], [roll1]
> 
> If my Luck is not available, here is my critical failure roll [roll2], and the attack would deviate 5 yards in [roll3] direction (1: Straight ahead, and then clockwise in 60 degree increments).


Yeah, you can use Luck, it will take a day to recharge.

----------


## u-b

A burst at those guys, two bullets each plus a number wasted between them (possibly zero). I'm not sure about range. The calculations below assume 10 yards, so modify accordingly. Then taking a step from out of the doorway so as not to be immediately targeted.

(3d6)[*6*] on guns (rifle) 12? (15 skill +1 bond -4? range) for (7d6)[*35*] and possibly (7d6)[*22*] pi (rcl 3)
(3d6)[*7*] on guns (rifle) 12? (15 skill +1 bond -4? range) for (7d6)[*33*] and possibly (7d6)[*32*] pi (rcl 3)
(3d6)[*17*] on guns (rifle) 12? (15 skill +1 bond -4? range) for (7d6)[*23*] and possibly (7d6)[*19*] pi (rcl 3)
(3d6)[*7*] on guns (rifle) 12? (15 skill +1 bond -4? range) for (7d6)[*35*] and possibly (7d6)[*32*] pi (rcl 3)

----------


## u-b

Malfunction confirm: (3d6)[*13*]
Malfunction or critical miss result: (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Pistols 9 (Base 15 + 2 accuracy + 1 determined + 1 aim - 6 range (up to 20 yards) - 4 offhand = 9) (3d6)[*12*]
Presuming that the critical miss effect I'm suffering means I can't use that arm to brace the pistol, if I can it's skill 10.
Damage (2d6)[*6*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

No, you can not brace the pistol with that arm injury.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The upper guardsmen shoot at Sean; 14 -4 Range -1 Darkness +1 AoA Determined
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*9*]

Active Defense rolls for Sean; -2 critical miss, +2 for extra effort (-1 FP), +3 Dodge and Drop
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]

Damage roll; 4d6+2 pi+
(4d6+2)[*10*]
(4d6+2)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Another burst, starting with two guards and continuing to shoot the boss too, if he can be targeted. Two bullets each. Then stepping out of the way.

(3d6)[*11*] on guns (rifle) 12 (15 skill +1 bond -4 range) for (7d6)[*27*] and possibly (7d6)[*29*] pi (rcl 3)
(3d6)[*7*] on guns (rifle) 12 (15 skill +1 bond -4 range) for (7d6)[*28*] and possibly (7d6)[*27*] pi (rcl 3)
(3d6)[*14*] on guns (rifle) 12 (15 skill +1 bond -4 range) for (7d6)[*24*] and possibly (7d6)[*16*] pi (rcl 3)

----------


## u-b

Observation 15: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Semi-auto, a pop-up attack for two shots, but only if Sean can actually see the target when he emerges from cover. Will end up behind cover again.

(3d6)[*6*] on guns (rifle) 13 (15 skill +1 bond -1 range -2 pop-up) for (7d6)[*24*] and possibly (7d6)[*24*] pi (rcl 3)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bad guy Dodge; (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Be kind please, dice.

Pistols 10 (Base 15 + 2 accuracy + 1 determined + 2 aim - 6 range (up to 20 yards) - 4 offhand = 10) (3d6)[*12*]
Damage (2d6)[*7*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The raider boss fires 3 shots at Sean.

Skill 17 -2 cover -1 range +0 shots = 14
Rcl 4
(3d6)[*9*]

Sean Active Defense rolls (Dodge); (3d6)[*6*]

3 bullets, 3d pi+ damage rolls;
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

I think that is two potential hits, but Sean Dodged them both.

If not, could you roll random hit location for any hits, Sean? He was not targeting your torso.

----------


## u-b

Semi-auto for three shots. If Sean is half-exposed now, which I presume from the raider's arrack, this might be enough to make this attack without further movement. In this case Sean attacks and then moves out of line of fire (step or extra effort as appropriate). If sean has to step to attack, he'll do just that. In any case the defense would be a dodge and drop with extra effort for +2.

(3d6)[*8*] on guns (rifle) 15 (15 skill +1 bond -1 range) for (7d6)[*23*] and possibly (7d6)[*29*] and (7d6)[*25*] pi (rcl 3)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dodge 11;
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Major Wound, HT roll;

(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT roll; (3d6)[*17*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

*TURN 6*

The heavily wounded SOB seems desperate to take someone down with him - Sean will do. He raises his heavy revolver...and then passes out.

Down stairs, the raiders have reached the last step of the down stairs. They are at the precipice of the upper floor now. Sean can see the tops of their heads now - their faces on some of them, the ones didn't have a mask to wear.

----------


## u-b

Not sure I get to roll Intimidation for the same turn as aiming, but if I do, here it is:

(3d6)[*15*] on a default of 9 with maybe some situational bonuses

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Throwing skill 13 targeting a hex for +4 -range (~4 or so) (3d6)[*11*]  Scatter roll (if necessary), 1 is straight ahead, remaining numbers clockwise at 60 degrees (1d6)[*3*]

Damage (4d6)[*7*] cr ex
Fragmentation (2d6)[*8*] cut, attack skill 15-range (3d6)[*12*], rcl 3

----------


## u-b

First, let's see what Sean knows about the places and organizations mentioned (area knowledge 12?):

(3d6)[*10*] Shelter 30
(3d6)[*10*] Shelter 51
(3d6)[*9*] Shelter 33
(3d6)[*9*] Shelter 55
(3d6)[*12*] Shelter 66
(3d6)[*10*] cloning facilities
(3d6)[*13*] The Troubleshooters
(3d6)[*10*] The Vermont Rangers
(3d6)[*11*] The Black Parade
(3d6)[*11*] The Arrowstorm
(3d6)[*8*] The Snow Bunnies

Eventually Sean will search the bodies and have someone drag all the loot into one nice heap on the first floor of the Bear Lodge (search 15):

The mutants (four of them): (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*10*]
Melee attackers (about 16 of them, so I'm rolling for 20):  (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*4*] (3d6)[*16*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*15*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*14*]
Bear lodge defenders (not sure how many, also rolling for 20): (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*12*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*5*] (3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*12*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*15*]
Bear lodge boss (with extra time for +2): (3d6)[*6*]

All the dead bodies are to be dragged onto the parking lot and left there in one nice row. All living bodies are to be dragged into the bear lodge for further consideracion (any suitable room other than the loot room).

Of particular interest are the keys to the cars. If Sean can open the cars, he'll search them too: (3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*7*]

At this point Sean will take some time to eat and rest. What time it will be?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

First Aid (skill 14) to bandage the boss (3d6)[*11*], and upper floor guard (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Knot-Tying (skill 12) for boss (3d6)[*5*] and guard (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Volthawk

Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Inventing roll to make TL7 Frag Grenades, base skill 19, modifiers as specified in OOC Thread give +5 for effective skill 24. (3d6)[*11*]. It takes (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes, bugs roll (1d6+4)[*9*].

----------


## u-b

Following the plan:
(3d6)[*13*] on Navigation (Land) 16 (including +4 from the map, but mostly to remember the actual road taken as The Snowbunnies lead)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 11

----------


## u-b

If circumstances ever call for a vehicle control roll during the trip, Sean reacts suboptimally, resulting in some minor mishap (like having to gang together to push the car back on the road). It is _not_ a crash.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Be prepared to make a Reaction Roll soon.

----------


## Volthawk

Since we're looking for TL8 gear:
Reaction: (3d6)[*12*]
Diplomacy 13 (base 13+4 reaction mods-4 circumstance): (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Since we're doing our shopping, suppose around now is the time to roll Merchant. As I said earlier, my last two points have been put into getting Merchant to IQ+1.
Merchant 15 (Merchant 13 + 2 half reaction mod): (3d6)[*8*] (Opposed by their Merchant, our goods are worth 60% +/- 5% per point of victory/loss, max 100% min 20%)
Complementary Diplomacy 13: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposed Merchant roll 16; (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Funny platoon reaction roll: (3d6+4)[*15*]
Richard's reaction mods come from Charisma and Voice, so presumably still apply over radio.

----------


## u-b

> (OOC: Do any of you have Soldier skill?)


Let's try a default of 7 (with extra time, if that makes difference): (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Just checked your sheets again.

Tariq has Soldier-13;
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Sean will be in front passenger seat, navigating and observing. He lets Richard do the driving. Stopping one mile short of point T, camouflaging the car, then continuing on foot, preferably not in the open and with Sean a visual distance in front of the group. Sean will take with him a small backpack worth of gear, as per the doc, and leave the rest of the stuff in the car.

(3d6)[*6*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*5*] on Observation 15 (to find a good place to leave the road and hide the car)
(3d6)[*8*] on Camouflage 15 (skill 13 +2 extra time, to actually hide the car and the spot where it left the road)

(3d6)[*14*] on Observation 15 (to spot the actual site)
(3d6)[*11*] on Stealth 12 (to remain hidden while at it)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

secret roll;
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Traps, Survival or Observation 15 to estimate the age of the bear trap setup

(3d6)[*14*] on Observation 15 with extra time +5 concerning the following topics of interest:
1. The size of the clearing.
2. The size of the camp.
3. The distance from Sean to the edge of the clearing.
4. The distance from Sean to the edge of the camp.
5. Any non-trap defenses (maybe barbed wire or such).
6. What the camp consists of (types and numbers of tents or whatever).
7. The camp's estimated nominal capacity.
8. The numbers of the skeletons visible.
9. Any signs of any _current_ activity (smoke, movement and such).
10. Any other trails or roads leading to/from the camp.

----------


## Volthawk

Observation/Perception 12: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 13

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

versus Stealth-13;
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 13 if we follow with Sean's plan

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

versus Stealth-13;
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on Tracking 15 (13 skill +2 extra time) to analyze the trail over maybe a few hundred yards
(3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*5*] (3d6)[*6*] etc. on Tracking 13 to find any other trails intersecting the half-a-mile circle around the campsite

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Versus Stealth-13;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*9*] on Perception/Observation 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15 regarding the surroundings
(3d6)[*9*] on Observation 14 (including -1 for darkness) to peer inside from afar
(3d6)[*10*] on Camouflage 13 to hide the car
(3d6)[*5*] on Traps 15 and (3d6)[*9*] on Tracking 13 for the approach

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on Stealth 13 while at it

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> [roll0] on Observation 15 regarding the surroundings
> [roll1] on Observation 14 (including -1 for darkness) to peer inside from afar
> [roll2] on Camouflage 13 to hide the car
> [roll3] on Traps 15 and [roll4] on Tracking 13 for the approach


No-one around the cave or just inside it, except for the exiles.
No boobytraps around.
No oddities in the tracks.

----------


## u-b

> No oddities in the tracks.


What about numbers, ages, etc. of the tracks? Or is it just "lots, too many to count"?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> What about numbers, ages, etc. of the tracks? Or is it just "lots, too many to count"?


They sync up with what you expected from Point T raiders - hiking boots, car tire tracks, made about 12-16 hours ago, approximately three cars and six people in total.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Perception/Observation 14 or less (-1 for darkness included)
(3d6)[*9*] on Traps 14 or less (-1 for darkness included) 
(3d6)[*12*] on Stealth 13

Does the cave seem natural and/or artifical?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Does the cave seem natural and/or artifical?


Mostly artificial, now that you mention it...

----------


## Volthawk

Criminology 11: (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*6*] on Perception/Observation 14 or less (-3? for darkness and +2 for extra time included)
(3d6)[*9*] on Traps 14 or less (-3? for darkness and +2 for extra time included)
(3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 13

Shelter entrance? Gutter entrance?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Explosives (skill 19) to rig up dynamite and det cord to blow the cars (3d6)[*13*]
Set Traps (skill 17) to set the claymores (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Back to Gunmetal:
(3d6)[*16*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)

----------


## u-b

Recording the correct coordinates of Shelter 43:
(3d6)[*13*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass?)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Recording the correct coordinates of Shelter 43:
> [roll0] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass?)


That is a Cartography roll, not Navigation, I believe.

----------


## u-b

> That is a Cartography roll, not Navigation, I believe.


Too bad if so. Sean's Cartography is 9. But I did not intend to make a map or even mark anything on the map, just write the coordinates into the notebook.

----------


## u-b

> Too bad if so. Sean's Cartography is 9. But I did not intend to make a map or even mark anything on the map, just write the coordinates into the notebook.


UPD: If the bonuses apply, it's still a success.

----------


## u-b

Sean's Driving (the party car):
(3d6)[*11*] on a skill of 11

----------


## Volthawk

Driving 13 for the new car: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Too bad if so. Sean's Cartography is 9. But I did not intend to make a map or even mark anything on the map, just write the coordinates into the notebook.


Alright, just noting the coordinates is fine.

Moving on, the exiles drive back to Gunmetal.

----------


## u-b

Search the car: (3d6)[*7*] on a skill of 15

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Soldier skill 12 to decipher the markings on the road atlas (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

> Mercenaries are easy to recruit in Red Brick. Just watch out for...quality issues.


Are there "standard terms", "standard rates" or something? Just what order of compensation might be demanded for a long-term employment and for a serious single-day operation where employers put their own skin in the game along with the troops?

Streetwise 10 (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Well, maybe Area Knowledge is applicable to some extent... (3d6)[*12*] skill of 12

----------


## Volthawk

Might as well see if Intelligence Analysis gets us anything from the map (base 11): (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Might as well see if Intelligence Analysis gets us anything from the map (base 11): [roll0]


The raiders' camps are not true bases; just places for them to flee to or sleep at in-between missions and/or patrols. The actual raider base can't be anymore than 2 days of car driving from any camp, though. They don't write that down, but interrogating the right raider could get it. Maybe the boss you captured at the ski resort?




> Well, maybe Area Knowledge is applicable to some extent... [roll0] skill of 12


Well...




> Are there "standard terms", "standard rates" or something? Just what order of compensation might be demanded for a long-term employment and for a serious single-day operation where employers put their own skin in the game along with the troops?
> 
> Streetwise 10 [roll0]


25 rifle bullets ($250) upfront for a week of service is the basic price. Worse dangers expected (i.e. super mutants) means extra hazard pay - an extra 50% to 100%. A single simple day job (standing guard over this one spot, for example) costs a ration or a pistol bullet ($2-5). A month long contract means 3 rifle bullets ($15) a day at the start of every day, to cover food, water and hotel stays.

Merchant skill helps.

----------


## Volthawk

Guess more shopping means a fresh Merchant roll:
Merchant 15 (13 + 2 half reaction bonus): (3d6)[*13*]
Complementary Diplomacy 13: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Guess more shopping means a fresh Merchant roll:
> Merchant 15 (13 + 2 half reaction bonus): [roll0]
> Complementary Diplomacy 13: [roll1]


That is good enough for a -20% discount on the purchase.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*9*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*7*] on Driving 11

What distance it is?

----------


## Volthawk

Reaction: (3d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, the gang will accept you, pay $500 per person and they'll sponsor you all.

----------


## u-b

Well, maybe Flashbacks, but Sean does not see the situation as especially threatening as he has a solid explanation with him... and he is Easy to Read.

(3d6)[*10*] if applicable

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq will roll against Streetwise, his skill is 11 (including the -1 from Oblivious) (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Streetwise 10: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Whether we have been lied any time up to now: (3d6)[*11*] on Detect Lies 9

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Rolling to modify the arming time/minimum range of the 40mm GL HE grenade: effective skill 26 (3d6)[*13*]

Rolling for bugs (1d6+4)[*5*] divide by 2

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

I forgot to roll for time, this takes (2d6)[*11*] minutes

----------


## u-b

Going there on two cars. Stopping one mile short, choosing a spot and camouflaging the cars.

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*14*] on Driving 11
(3d6)[*8*] on Perception/Observation 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Camouflage 13

Then approaching within the visual distance of the camp, Sean a visual distance ahead of Richard and Tariq.

(3d6)[*8*] on Perception/Observation 17 (+2 extra time included; -3 from range penalties compensated by the scope)
(3d6)[*12*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 13

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[14] on Driving 11


Within the SR, so a minor mishap.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Guns (Rifle) 20 (16 skilll +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -8 range) for (7d6)[*24*] ​pi x3*

*Exact hit strikes the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Hit.

I think you forgot to factor in the penalty for vitals, but no matter. Also, it is a miss by 1 that hits the torso, but an exact roll.

Either way, injury was enough. Scratch one bogey.

----------


## u-b

> I think you forgot to factor in the penalty for vitals, but no matter. Also, it is a miss by 1 that hits the torso, but an exact roll.


Sean has -1 to shoot at the vitals now, so I'm just rolling the base skill to hit. May roll the other way if this is not clear enough.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL) with effective skill 14 targeting the nearest truck: (3d6)[*11*]
Damage (4d6-1)[*15*] cr ex
Fragmentation attack (skill 15-range out to 10 yards) (3d6)[*5*]
Fragmentation damage [roll]2d[/roll] cut
Scatter roll (should it be needed): (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Messed up the fragmentation damage formula: (2d6)[*4*] cut

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 15 (Guns 16 + 6 acc + 1 sight + 2 aim + 1 bond - 8 range - 3 vitals): (3d6)[*10*]
Richard doesn't have the technique Sean does (haven't spend the last points yet, and it'll probably go into Diplomacy or something similar) so full vitals penalty.
Damage: (7d6)[*29*] pi, x3 wounding multiplier

----------


## u-b

> Fragmentation attack (skill 15-range out to 10 yards) (3d6)[5]


Wooo... that's quite a lot of hits even with Rcl 3 and distance modifiers. I really hope the cage is far enough away.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bad guy Observation 13 - 8 Range;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on Guns (Rifle) 14 (15 technique +1 bond +6 acc -8 range) for (7d6)[*18*] ​pi x3

Miss by one strikes the torso instead.

----------


## Volthawk

On the second Sean aimed, dogs at 25 yards, targeting closest dog with an AoO (Determined) firing 5 shots:
Skill 12 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 AoO + 1 RoF - 7 range): (3d6)[*15*]
Damage: (7d6)[*16*] pi
On the second Sean fired, dogs at 20 yards, targeting next dog if the first shot hit, or the same again if it missed:
Skill 12 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 AoO - 6 range): (3d6)[*12*]
Damage: (7d6)[*26*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

(since I didn't clarify, second shoot was a single shot not a burst like the first shot - wanted to get the first shot up to 12, but the shorter range by the second shot meant I didn't need the extra bullets to get to 12)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL), effective skill 13 (13+1 Aim, +1 sites, +1 AoA: Ranged, +1 braced, +4 targeting a hex, -8 range) (3d6)[*14*]; Damage (4d6-1)[*10*] cr ex
Fragmentation, skill 15-range penalties (3d6)[*8*]; Damage (2d6)[*3*] cut
Scatter (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Volthawk

Third second (the one Tariq fired in) single shot at another dog. Presumably they're at 15 yards now, given their previous pace and the blasts not bothering them (if firther away, -1 skill from higher range penalty)?
Skill 13 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 AoO - 5 range): (3d6)[*10*]
Damage: (7d6)[*13*] pi

----------


## u-b

Second 3: aim using iron sights
Second 4: two shots at the most distant running dog

(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 18 (15 technique +1 bond +6 acc -4? range) for (7d6)[*20*] ​and (7d6)[*25*] rcl 3 pi x3

Miss by one strikes the torso instead.

----------


## Volthawk

Aiming for the full bonus then firing at the lock. Looking at HT, looks like the lock could be either DR 6/HP 3 or DR 12/HP 3 depending on just how sturdy it is (the former being normal steel and the latter being industrial-grade hardened steel locks) and they count as Unliving, so my piercing damage has a wounding multiplier of 1/3. Size-wise, after a quick google looks like padlocks will generally be within SM -10, maybe -9 for the biggest ones.

Guns 16 (Guns 15 + 6 acc + 1 sight + 2 aim + 1 bond + 1 AoO - 10 size): (3d6)[*8*]
Damage: (7d6)[*18*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Seems like that might a second shot. If the first does it, ignore this one.

Guns 16 (Guns 15 + 6 acc + 1 sight + 2 aim + 1 bond + 1 AoO - 10 size): (3d6)[8]
Damage: (7d6)[18] pi

----------


## Volthawk

It'd help if I remembered to adjust the dice back having the roll syntax before posting.

Guns 16 (Guns 15 + 6 acc + 1 sight + 2 aim + 1 bond + 1 AoO - 10 size): (3d6)[*16*]
Damage: (7d6)[*21*] pi

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Throwing 12? (9 skill +4 hex +1 determined attack -2? range)
(8d6)[*37*] cr ex
(3d6)[*13*] frag attack for (3d6)[*17*] cut with rcl 3

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Pyromania self-control roll, target 12 (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Search 15, repeated as needed...

(3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*12*] (3d6)[*15*] (3d6)[*17*] (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

That's 25 rolls, each taking a minute?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The Search rolls are ALL at -5 and that is being generous.

----------


## u-b

> That's 25 rolls, each taking a minute?


One per body, and one per place, so something about that number. Not sure how long a roll should take, spending under 4 hours total, so something under 10 minutes per corpse. I've made 30 rolls, just in case. Expecting at least the gear from the man ontop, which should include at least his rifle, and maybe from some other people killed with bullets. Rolling at -5 or worse for blast-damaged ones only is perfectly fine, not so much for the sniper (and brave man, if that one was outside of blast areas).

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Expecting at least the gear from the man ontop, which should include at least his rifle, and maybe from some other people killed with bullets.


Ah yes, I forgot about them.
The sniper has 10 rifle bullets and a loaded Rolling Block rifle. He is wearing an early concealable vest under his shirt and jacket, good boots on his feet, leather gloves and a cloth cap. He has a pair of binoculars, four rations and two bottles of water at his chair.

The slaver who stood his ground has a loaded single shotgun, 5 shotgun shells, a fully loaded .36 revolver, good boots, leather gloves, and an early concealable vest. Same for the dead dog handler.

----------


## u-b

> ...a loaded Rolling Block rifle...
> ...a loaded single shotgun...


Cheap or standard?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Standard. These guys either had better maintenance or lucked out while scavenging.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*9*] on Knot-Tying 13 (8 skill +5 extra time)

Also, just to have it recorded somewhere, we'll fetch the cars before dark and park them where we can see them.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> [roll0] on Knot-Tying 13 (8 skill +5 extra time)
> 
> Also, just to have it recorded somewhere, we'll fetch the cars before dark and park them where we can see them.


Yup. That is good. The current time is about 4 PM, if I recall correctly.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

[roll0] Demolitions to plant mine.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Let's try that again: (3d6)[*10*] Demolitions to plant mine

----------


## Volthawk

Since we're doing shopping:
Merchant 14 (12 + 2 half reaction mod): (3d6)[*11*]
Complementary Diplomacy 14: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Merchant roll;
(3d6)[*12*]

Success means a 10% discount.

----------


## u-b

Parts needed to _really_ repair the car: (1d6)[*1*]*10%

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Mechanic (Automobile) roll to fix the tires, effective skill 11 with the modifiers quoted in OOC thread (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*15*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*8*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

I guess we spend more time with the prisoners and try again over another two hours?

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*6*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*8*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Mechanic (Automobile) to repair the truck at effective skill 11 (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I guess we spend more time with the prisoners and try again over another two hours?


Yup. Rolling opposing Will 13; (3d6)[*11*]




> Mechanic (Automobile) to repair the truck at effective skill 11 (3d6)[*11*]


Success!...You deal one damage.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Survival 15 (?) to estimate if there would be enough light for Sean to see the surroundings _most_ of the way to radar base

If that seems to be the case...
(3d6)[*17*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass; maybe some penalty in the end when Sean can only see with headlights, but he probably knows that part of the way)
(3d6)[*14*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

----------


## u-b

Is that an ordinary failure on Navigation? The other rolls also don't look very promising, but maybe they are not applicable if the first one says "no"...

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Is that an ordinary failure on Navigation? The other rolls also don't look very promising, but maybe they are not applicable if the first one says "no"...


I think so. Rolls of 17 are ordinary failures if effective skill is good enough.

You suffer problems along the way...

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*6*] on Traps (Per) 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Search 15

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Traps roll (skill 13) to disarm the trap in the bus: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Rolls to modify grenades: base skill 19, +5 for value, +1 for TL, +1 for Attentive gives effective skill 26.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*13*], time (2d6)[*10*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]/divide by 2
Roll 2: (3d6)[*11*], time (2d6)[*8*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*5*]/divide by 2
Roll 3: (3d6)[*12*], time (2d6)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*]/divide by 2
Roll 4: (3d6)[*11*], time (2d6)[*10*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*]/divide by 2
Roll 5: (3d6)[*14*], time (2d6)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*]/divide by 2

Tear-Gas grenades have slightly higher value, so effective skill 25
Roll 1: (3d6)[*15*], time (2d6)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]/divide by 2
Roll 2: (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*5*]/divide by 2

----------


## u-b

Picking the lockbox, carefully, taking half an hour...
(3d6)[*10*] on Lockpicking 16 (11 skill +5 extra time)

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*8*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*11*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*8*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Detect Lies 9

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Rolls to craft explosive bolts: effective skill 24 (base 19, +1 for Attentive, +2 for TL, +2 for value), I need $4 of parts (10% of the $40 value). 
Roll 1: (3d6)[*12*], taking (2d6)[*5*] minutes. Bugs: (1d6+4)[*9*].
Roll 2: (3d6)[*8*], taking (2d6)[*8*] minutes. Bugs: (1d6+4)[*10*].
Roll 3: (3d6)[*15*], taking (2d6)[*3*] minutes. Bugs: (1d6+4)[*10*].
Roll 4: (3d6)[*12*], taking (2d6)[*3*] minutes. Bugs: (1d6+4)[*9*].
Roll 5: (3d6)[*8*], taking (2d6)[*7*] minutes. Bugs: (1d6+4)[*8*].

----------


## Volthawk

Reaction: (3d6+2)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Navigation 16? (13 skill +2 half the map bonus? +1 compass)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Streetwise - 11 (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

If nothing bad happens to us in Red Brick, driving to Gunmetal (how many miles again?):
(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

100 miles between Red Brick and Gunmetal. Your skills sped it up.

----------


## u-b

If no objections, driving to radar base (how many miles again?):
(3d6)[*3*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*16*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

----------


## u-b

*Sigh*  :Small Sigh:  Is that another bruise?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making Schermuly Stun grenades: The grenades have a base value of $240 ($30 x 8), so Tariq needs $24 of parts, and this gives +1 to the roll. TL7 gives another +1, Attentive gives another +1, so base skill is 22. Target: 20 grenades

Roll 1: (3d6)[*10*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6x10)[*10*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*9*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent (1d6x10)[*50*] minutes
Roll 5: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*9*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making M67 Fragmentation grenades: The grenades have the same base value and TL as the stun grenades, so effective skill is the same at 22. Target: 30 grenades.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*10*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*8*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*30*] minutes
Roll 5: (3d6)[*10*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 6: (3d6)[*9*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes
Roll 7: (3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent (1d6x10)[*50*] minutes

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> If no objections, driving to radar base (how many miles again?):


40 miles from Gunmetal to the radar base. No bruises from the slip-up this time, because you critically succeeded at the Navigation roll and found a great road to use.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on IQ-based Guns (Rifle) 16 for ammo for Richards's rifle (if Richard succeeds on Armoury for that)

The handloading is said to take a day, but we can employ two men to to loading and testing and Sean has a bit longer work day, so maybe...

(3d6)[*11*] on IQ-based Guns (Rifle) 16 for ammo for Sean's rifle (if Richard succeeds on Armoury for that)

That would end day 49.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making stun grenades for GL, same value and skill level as previous rolls. Target: 10+ grenades

Roll 1: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*9*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*9*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*16*], bugs (1d6+4)[*9*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Engineer (Combat) skill 13 (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

Armoury 13 for Richard's gun: (3d6)[*8*] 

Armoury 13 for Sean's gun: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on HT for natural healing

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, so looking at the handload rules:

 - We have a reloading press so that'll let me make 20 rounds/hour (unless the workshop we have here in the radar base has the relevant machinery to do it faster? Don't think it does), rolling hourly. 
 - We have 60 spent rifle catridges, so I can use the reloading rules for them - +2 to skill and halved material costs. Presumably the 'Bullet Components' we have are the raw materials in question, enough for 80 rounds normally. Since reloads use half the materials, those 60 reloaded bullets will effectively take up 30 of that 80.
 - After that, I can make 50 more using the normal method and the rest of the bullet components, paying full CPS and leaving us with no spent cartridges, no components and up to 110 handloads, rolls allowing.
 - Perhaps past that we coud still make more by starting to disassemble our normal bullets? Not sure what that would entail in terms of time, rolls and exchange rate between standard and handload, though.

Pretty sure I have that right.

So, rolls. Rolling against 15 for the reloaded bullets (the first 3 hours), and once I'm onto the others I'll be rolling against 13 (unless I've done a classic me and missed a modifier somewhere). Failing a roll wastes the materials I would've used for that batch, critical failure brings explosions into the mix for the normal handloads, or just lowers Malf for the reloads. 

Hour 1 (20 reloads): (3d6)[*14*]
Hour 2 (20 reloads): (3d6)[*12*]
Hour 3 (20 reloads): (3d6)[*11*]
Hour 4 (20 normal): (3d6)[*15*]
Hour 5 (20 normal): (3d6)[*10*]
Hour 6 (10 normal): (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

Since Richard's spent six hours today on bullets, I guess he'll just do two two-hour interrogations (to get the lengthy interrogation bonus) today, and get back on it tomorrow if these aren't enough.

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*12*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*8*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*8*]

Interrogation: 16 before modifiers (11+3 threats+2 lengthy process): (3d6)[*8*]
Complementary Intimidation: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*13*]
Detect Lies: 12 before modifiers: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*16*]

And again;
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Inventing roll for M86 PDMs: I need $72 of parts per roll, effective skill is 21.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*9*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*13*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 5: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*9*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes

Inventing roll for claymores: I need $40 of parts per roll. Effective skill is 22.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*8*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*16*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*60*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*9*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*6*] on HT for natural healing on day 51

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Explosives (EOD) to disarm the minefield, skill 16 including +1 from Attentive. (3d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Sean goes hunting...
(3d6)[*9*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*9*] on Naturalist 12 (complementary)
(3d6)[*11*] on Survival 15 (complementary)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 21 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +2 size -8 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making Diehl DM51 grenades: base value is $240, so $24 worth of parts per roll. TL, cost, and Attentive brings effective skill to 22.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*9*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*8*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent (1d6x10)[*30*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*16*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 5: (3d6)[*12*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes

Making ARGES HG 86: base value is $400, so $40 worth of parts per roll. TL, cost, and Attentive brings effective skill to 21

Roll 1: (3d6)[*10*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6x10)[*30*] minutes
Roll 2: (3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6x10)[*50*] minutes
Roll 3: (3d6)[*13*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6x10)[*50*] minutes
Roll 4: (3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6x10)[*20*] minutes
Roll 5: (3d6)[*10*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6x10)[*30*] minutes

----------


## u-b

Going to Red Brick early morning on day 55:
(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*4*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

When we are there, texting the base to relay what the Snowbunnies would say. Or can we talk to the Snowbunnies directly from Red Brick? Will do the later, if that is the case.

----------


## u-b

Going to Shelter 43:
(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*13*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

----------


## u-b

Shooting the camera from as far as practical as to avoid the sound of the shot in the cave in case they to not watch the cam at all times:
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 17 (16 skill +1 bond +11 acc +2 aim +1 brace +1 determined -5? size -10? range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Explosives (EOD) to disarm the mine - skill 15 (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Leading the way in:
(3d6)[*16*] on Tracking 14? (13 skill -2? terrain type: mountain +2 extra time +1 for tracking wheeled vehicles; probably should be rolled for every intersection and not rolled in between)
(3d6)[*10*] on Perception 15 (but hard of hearing for -4 to notice sounds)

----------


## u-b

Reading more on Tracking, I think some additional modifiers should apply: +6 to follow a group of (men and/or bikes) and maybe -10 for trail over a week old, but there should have been no dirt track erosion here, so not sure if the later applies. Can Sean retry? If he can:
(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking (the same +2 more for extra time +4)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Perception 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Traps (Perception) 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Stealth 12

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean does not see any recent tracks coming out of the Shelter.

In the corridor further inside, he does notice that some kind of machine/s were moving around, near the dead raiders. The machine/s were moving around (not pushed) on treads - some kind of miniature tank or trolley?

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Explosives (EOD) 15 to disarm the claymore. (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Going to Waffle House:
(3d6)[*12*] on Navigation 18 (13 skill +4 map +1 compass)
(3d6)[*10*] on Driving 13 (12 skill +1 bond)

----------


## u-b

> However, as he drives closer to the Waffle House, he sees a crowd of people fighting with each other on the long road where the Old World building stands on the side.


How is this building positioned relative to Waffle House building and camp? What can be said about this building (stories high, windows wide, roof type, any defense preparations, etc.)?




> The building itself has not been molested by the angry mob of people in tightly-wrapped black clothes and strange masks, 30-something strong.


(3d6)[*9*] on Area Knowledge 12: does Sean recognize the outlook of those black-clad people?




> The attackers are all armed with shotguns, axes and clubs, and attacking Waffle House security forces. The mob is spread out over the road and the surrounding ruins. Some have ducked into two-story buildings, others are behind car wrecks, others are in close combat.


(3d6)[*12*] on Perception 15 and/or Tactics 10: looking for a site to pull over, preferably with the following properties:
1. Cover for both cars relative to _all_ attackers/
2. Cover for us against _all_ attackers and nearby line of sight/fire to _most_ attackers (those at the road as a minimum).
3. Distance to most attackers preferably 50..300 yards (more if the ruins are sparse and allow a good view of the attackers, less if it's more cluttered, but also depending on where we are "now").

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> How is this building positioned relative to Waffle House building and camp? What can be said about this building (stories high, windows wide, roof type, any defense preparations, etc.)?
> 
> [roll0] on Area Knowledge 12: does Sean recognize the outlook of those black-clad people?
> 
> [roll1] on Perception 15 and/or Tactics 10: looking for a site to pull over, preferably with the following properties:
> 1. Cover for both cars relative to _all_ attackers/
> 2. Cover for us against _all_ attackers and nearby line of sight/fire to _most_ attackers (those at the road as a minimum).
> 3. Distance to most attackers preferably 50..300 yards (more if the ruins are sparse and allow a good view of the attackers, less if it's more cluttered, but also depending on where we are "now").


The two-story building is twenty yards away from the gates of the Waffle House settlement. It's got two floors, windows wide enough for one and a half people, the roof is flat, the building is not prepared just a ruin.

This many men, all in one simple "uniform"? Probably a swarm of those mutant clones you heard about.

Cover for the cars and cover for the exiles might be had via debris on the sides of the road and the treeline, respectively. The attackers ahead certainly seem to be using the woodland on both sides of the road for hiding...It's cluttered enough that the exiles can approach under cover most of the time, but look out for attackers on a higher level.
The exiles can choose their distance from the attackers, yes...

----------


## u-b

> The exiles can choose their distance from the attackers, yes...


Let's call it 150 yards then.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Let's call it 150 yards then.


Range penalty's -11, then.

----------


## u-b

> Range penalty's -11, then.


Good enough. I'll wait for others to react, so Sean is just aiming for at least 3 seconds using the scope, but maybe will also become aware how the combat goes. Of interest:
1. Do we seem like we are noticed by either side of the conflict?
2. Is there indeed such a conflict that they shoot at each other already?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> 1. Do we seem like we are noticed by either side of the conflict?
> 2. Is there indeed such a conflict that they shoot at each other already?


1) No.
2) Both sides do have guns, and have fired shots at one another, yes.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

For the lack of better options, here is a Per-based Soldier roll to try to figure out whether Tariq could use his grenade launcher against the attackers without threatening the defenders (skill 12). (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> For the lack of better options, here is a Per-based Soldier roll to try to figure out whether Tariq could use his grenade launcher against the attackers without threatening the defenders (skill 12). [roll0]


That's more of a Tactics roll, but I'm okay with that.

Tariq figures the best place to shoot a grenade is at the attackers running to ground on the side of the road - either hiding in a building or hiding in the trees. Those guys are far away from the defenders, more or less. If nothing else, the grenades can ruin the cover.

----------


## u-b

After Tariq and Richard are ready to shoot:
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> After Tariq and Richard are ready to shoot:
> [roll0] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for [roll1] pi x3


Is this going to be a shot to the vitals?

----------


## u-b

> Is this going to be a shot to the vitals?


Yes, a targeted attack using the corresponding technique and doing pi x3 to some lone shotgunner.

----------


## u-b

That is, unless the guy has cover, is crouching or similar, in which case it hits the torso instead.

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 12 (Guns 16 + 6 acc + 1 sight + 2 aim + 1 bond - 11 range - 3 vitals): (3d6)[*7*]
Damage: (7d6)[*26*] pi, x3 wounding multiplier

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL) attack - base skill 14, +4 for targeting a hex, +1 for being braced, +1 for having aimed for two seconds, +1 for AoA: Ranged, -11 Range = effective skill 10. (3d6)[*11*]; damage (4d6-1)[*13*] cr ex

In the likely event of Scatter: (1d6)[*1*]

fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*12*]; damage (2d6)[*5*] cut.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*37*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

Targeting two remaining firearm-wielding guys over the course of next 8 seconds:
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*16*] pi x3

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL) - base skill 14, aim for 3 seconds for +2, braced for +1, AoA: Ranged for +1, collimating sight for +1 (keep forgetting about this), targeting a hex for +4 = effective skill 23 - range penalty (-10 or -11?).

(3d6)[*10*], damage (4d6-1)[*7*] cr ex. 

Fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*12*], damage (2d6)[*10*] cut.

Scatter (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Helping the Waffle House men with the melee types:
(3d6)[*15*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*15*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)
How is the progress so far? Are Waffle House snipers effective enough?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> How is the progress so far? Are Waffle House snipers effective enough?


The snipers only manage to scratch up the bad guys who are storming the gates half the time. The men on the ground, fighting hand-to-hand, are on the defensive.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Another Guns (GL) shot, same modifiers as last time for effective skill 23 - range. (3d6)[*11*]

Damage (4d6-1)[*11*] cr ex, fragmentation skill 15 - range (3d6)[*14*], damage (2d6)[*8*] cut.

Scatter (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting at the attackers at the gates, unless Sean sees any dangers to Richard, Bart, Tariq or himself, in which case those dangers take precedence:
(3d6)[*10*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)

----------


## Volthawk

Bart's skill is going to be best, so rolling against 13: (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting at the attackers at the gates again, unless Sean sees any dangers to Richard, Bart, Tariq or himself, in which case those dangers take precedence:
(3d6)[*9*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)

----------


## u-b

Shooting at the attackers as they run for their lives (if can target them before they get out of sight):
(3d6)[*4*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -11 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15 (not including range penalties, which are reduced by 3)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on Stealth 12
(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is throwing a frag grenade. Base Throwing skill 13, +1 for aim, +4 for targeting an area, -2 for range still gives effective skill 16. (3d6)[*12*], damage (8d6)[*23*] cr ex. Fragmentation skill 15-range (out to 15 yards) (3d6)[*14*], damage (3d6)[*8*] cut.

Scatter (shouldn't come up, but...) (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

After making sure everyone is at least bandaged (for +1 hp), Sean will provide some more extensive first aid. He takes care of three the most wounded people first hour:
(3d6)[*9*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for [roll]1d-2[/roll] additional hp
(3d6)[*8*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for [roll]1d-2[/roll] additional hp
(3d6)[*9*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for [roll]1d-2[/roll] additional hp

----------


## u-b

(1d6-2)[*1*] (1d6-2)[*3*] (1d6-2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Providing first aid for the remaining seven, using the tools from our first aid kit, but the supplies from theirs. This takes additional 2:20 if Sean does it alone:
(3d6)[*13*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*1*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging
(3d6)[*9*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*2*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging
(3d6)[*11*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*-1*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging
(3d6)[*7*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*2*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging
(3d6)[*12*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*1*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging
(3d6)[*9*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*3*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging
(3d6)[*11*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-2)[*0*] additional hp ontop of basic bandaging

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Upgrading grenades. Modifying TL7 HE grenades to TL8 HE grenades is an increase in $80 of value, so requires $8 of parts per grenade. He will sacrifice a TL6 concussion grenade he has lying around ($60, doubled for being very closely related). 

Base skill 19, +1 for Attentive, +0 for TL, +5 for value and being a modification rather than an invention, giving base skill 25. He has 19 grenades left.

Roll 1 (3d6)[*10*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], divided by two for a modification, time spent (2d6)[*5*] minutes
Roll 2 (3d6)[*4*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], divided by two for a modification, time spent (2d6)[*7*] minutes
Roll 3 (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], divided by two for a modification, time spent (2d6)[*9*] minutes
Roll 4 (3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], divided by two for a modification, time spent (2d6)[*7*] minutes

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Diagnosis 15 (6 skill +6 mod +3 other mod)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Streetwise 10 (with maybe some situational bonuses if applicable)

----------


## Volthawk

Spending 1pp to get Public Speaking up to 16 (IQ + 2 Voice + 2 Charisma).

Public Speaking 16: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Availability of...
1. Empty bottles: [roll]20+4d6[/roll]
2. Full water bottles: (1d6)[*3*] x15.

----------


## u-b

1. Empty bottles: (4d6+20)[*32*]

----------


## u-b

Rolling to see who stands his shift and is fully equipped: (1d4)[*4*] Sean, Richard, Tariq, Bart

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 14 (15 skill -1 darkness)

----------


## Volthawk

Per/Obseration 12 (not sure what penalty applies - he's generally looking where he's putting the light, but I suppose he might still spot something in the dark): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Gizmo-aided retroactive invention. Illumination rounds are TL5, but Grenade Launchers are TL7, so I'll use that. Base value is $25, x8 for TL gives $200, which means I need $20 of parts. Tariq will use a stick of dynamite, which provides $20 worth of parts; not sure it would be considered 'very closely related', giving it a X2 value.

Base skill is 19, +1 for Attentive, +1 for TL, +1 for value gives skill 22 (23 if parts are considered 'very closely related')

(3d6)[*8*], bugs (1d6+4)[*7*], time spent N/A because of being retroactive.

----------


## u-b

Targeting the guys within 15 yards. One long burst. Should be no darkness penalties for Sean by now. Miss by 1 targets the torso. Not sure if they have problems dodging and/or aiming back, with Richard's taclight and all. I want at least one bullet per guy, after the wasted bullets for the space between them are subtracted, but will spend up to two per guy, if able. A waste of perfectly fine bullets (Sean's already loaded with match grade for tomorrow's trip), but Sean does not want to spend time to reload. Please tell me how many bullet Sean actually fires.

(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) (15 technique +1 bond +1 all-out -5 range) for (7d6)[*15*] and (7d6)[*27*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) (15 technique +1 bond +1 all-out -5 range) for (7d6)[*12*] and (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) (15 technique +1 bond +1 all-out -5 range) for (7d6)[*15*] and (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) (15 technique +1 bond +1 all-out -5 range) for (7d6)[*16*] and (7d6)[*16*] pi x3
(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) (15 technique +1 bond +1 all-out -5 range) for (7d6)[*27*] and (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) (15 technique +1 bond +1 all-out -5 range) for (7d6)[*26*] and (7d6)[*25*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

The effective skill is 12, so two misses, a torso hit for 15, and, if there are more of them, it's hits at the rest.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Launching an illuminating round: base skill 14, braced, all-out attack ranged, collimating scope, aim for three seconds, targeting an area gives effective skill 23-range. (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 18 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -6 range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 17 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -7 range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -8 range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*16*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -8 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -9 range) for (7d6)[*34*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -9 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (15 technique +1 bond +8 acc -9 range) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL) 14, braced, All-Out Ranged, collimating sight, targeting an area, 3 seconds of aim gives skill 23 - range penalties. (3d6)[*10*]. Damage (6d6+2)[*20*] cr ex. Fragmentation skill 15 (3d6)[*11*], damage (2d6)[*9*] cutting.

Scatter (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 17 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 6 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*12*]
Damage: (7d6)[*27*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

Guns 16 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 7 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*8*]
Damage: (7d6)[*19*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

Guns 1 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 8 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*16*]
Damage: (7d6)[*25*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

Guns 15 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 8 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*12*]
Damage: (7d6)[*25*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

Guns 14 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 9 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*7*]
Damage: (7d6)[*26*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

Guns 14 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 9 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*10*]
Damage: (7d6)[*25*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

Guns 14 (Guns 15 + 8 acc + 1 sight + 1 bond - 9 range - 2 leg): (3d6)[*11*]
Damage: (7d6)[*22*] pi, x1 wounding multiplier, capped at 1/2 HP (but doing that much is enough to cripple a leg)

----------


## u-b

Shooting at the limbs. One hit per person should be about enough:
(3d6)[*12*] on Guns (Rifle) 24 (16 skill +1 bond +8 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi
(reloading with a new magazine)
(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi
(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi
(3d6)[*12*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi

And if some of the above are misses, more shots as needed:
(3d6)[*4*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*15*] pi
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 22 (16 skill +1 bond +6 acc +1 all-out -2 location -?? range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Perception 15 in case they are still around
(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 13 to make sense of the tracks and then
(3d6)[*9*] on Tracking 14..19 to follow them back whence they came (normally rolled every 30 minutes; 13 skill +6 for following a group of men, -5 after the trail gets 24+ hours old)

If and when Sean loses the trail, we head back to where he last saw it and try to use the dogs to follow:
(3d6)[*13*] on Handle Animal (Bart's)
(3d6)[*7*] on Tracking 18..23 (13 skill, +4 discriminatory smell, +6 for following a group of men, -5 after the trail gets 24+ hours old)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Tracking 13

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Lockpicking 12 (11 skill -3 difficulty +4 extra time)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Attack roll 13-3; (3d6)[*8*]

Sean Dodges; (3d6)[*9*]

Shotgun Slug damage to torso roll; (5d6)[*20*] Pi++

----------


## u-b

I assume Sean went to investigate with his rifle in hand. If not, it's Fast Draw 12 to draw it: (3d6)[*14*].

If Sean has the rifle in hand, he crouches taking partial cover behind the corner and shoots the bugger:
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (15 technique +1 bond -3 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*33*] and (7d6)[*19*] pi x3
A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I assume Sean went to investigate with his rifle in hand. If not, it's Fast Draw 12 to draw it: [roll0].


Yeah, you had your rifle ready.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Dodge; (3d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (15 technique +1 bond -3 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*27*] and (7d6)[*21*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Dodge; (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq is going to keep this simple. He uses duct tape to attach a stick of dynamite to the lock, and some fuse cord to take him out of the blast range before detonating it.

Demolitions: (3d6)[*9*]
Damage (9d6+1)[*26*] cr ex

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Rolls to assess the strength of the door and how much explosives will be needed to get us in.

Architecture, skill 13: (3d6)[*6*]
Demolitions, skill 19: (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Demolitions roll to blow the door, skill 19 (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Some rolls;
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Sean would like to hit as many of them as he's able while _not_ hitting the generator. I'm not sure how large it is and whether it's possible to walk a burst from one side of the room to another without hitting it (maybe above it or across the floor in front of it) all within M14's allotment of 12-round burst. If hitting them all is impossible, Sean will target one largest group. I roll for them all, just in case, but please specify how many got targeted and how many bullets are spent. One bullet per guy plus some wasted ones. Not sure if I can take a step after all-out attack or have a similar effect e.g. by moving "forward" past the other doorpost and out of the way (half of the six adjacent hexes count as "forward", so depending on the precise setup this is not necessarily impossible). If I can, that's an extra +1 to hit and Sean'll be out of the way. Otherwise, will remain in position and dodge as needed, with extra effort on each dodge (no drop).

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*24*] px3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*27*] px3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*25*] px3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*17*] px3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*21*] px3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*26*] px3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*26*] px3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13-?? (15 technique +1 bond -?? range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*31*] px3

(a miss by 1 hits the torso instead)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy attack rolls on Richard;
Knife-14; (3d6)[*11*]
Richard active defense; (3d6)[*12*]
Damage; (1d6-1)[*3*] impaling

Broadsword-11; (3d6)[*11*]
Richard active defense; (3d6)[*8*]
Damage; (2d6-1)[*9*] crushing

----------


## u-b

Shooting all guys on one side of Richard (the side where the pistoleros are):
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11 (15 technique +1 bond -2 range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11 (15 technique +1 bond -2 range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11 (15 technique +1 bond -2 range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11 (15 technique +1 bond -2 range -3 cover -0 darkness) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3

Will use dodge with extra effort against all attacks.

----------


## Volthawk

Taking a step back (so 2 yards from the melee attackers) and then spraying at the melee attackers (5 shots each, plus presumably one wasted for them being a yard apart?)

Attacker 1: Guns 18 (Guns 15 + 1 sight + 1 bond +1 RoF; Rcl 3): (3d6)[*15*], damage [roll]7d[/roll] pi, extra hits (7d6)[*25*], (7d6)[*18*], (7d6)[*26*], (7d6)[*20*]
Attacker 2: Guns 18 (Guns 15 + 1 sight + 1 bond +1 RoF; Rcl 3): (3d6)[*14*], damage [roll]7d[/roll] pi, extra hits (7d6)[*18*], (7d6)[*33*], (7d6)[*23*], (7d6)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Did you forget -2 for darkness (-5 illumination +3 sight)? This would cause only one hit each.

----------


## Volthawk

> Did you forget -2 for darkness (-5 illumination +3 sight)? This would cause only one hit each.


Yup, slipped my mind. Unless Richard could use the flashlight on his gun? Not sure if that would need an action in itself or if he could do it while doing other things.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Yup, slipped my mind. Unless Richard could use the flashlight on his gun? Not sure if that would need an action in itself or if he could do it while doing other things.


If you got the flashlight turned on and strapped to the gun, the darkness penalty does not apply to the attack roll.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Tactics 10

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL), 2 rounds, taking 3 seconds to Aim, All-Out-Attack Ranged, braced, targeting a hex, reflex sight will give base skill 24 -5 for range = 19. (3d6)[*13*]. 

Scatter rolls: (1d6)[*5*], (1d6)[*3*]
Damage grenade 1: (6d6+2)[*22*] cr ex, fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*7*], damage (2d6)[*10*] cut.
Damage grenade 2: (6d6+2)[*20*] cr ex, fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*7*], damage (2d6)[*7*] cut.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Perception 9 (15 base -6 mod)

----------


## Volthawk

Per 6 (base 12 - 6 circumstances): (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Per-6 = 7 (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bart the Hunter, Urban Survival-13 -6; (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Mishaps;

Sean hurt by wall (1d6-2)[*2*] crushing, roll Acrobatics or Escape (3d6)[*12*]

Richard hurt by wall (1d6-2)[*1*] crushing, roll Acrobatics or Escape (3d6)[*13*]

Tariq hurt by ceiling (2d6)[*7*] crushing large area injury, roll Dodge+1 (3d6)[*11*] for DR 3. Sean or Richard? (1d6)[*2*] or (1d6)[*2*]
Sean/Richard Dodge+1 (3d6)[*11*] damage (2d6)[*5*] crushing large area injury.

Bart the Hunter DX (3d6)[*13*]
floor hole damage (1d6-1)[*4*] crushing to left leg.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on (Lifting?) ST 11..14 to get out...

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on (Lifting?) ST 11..14 to get out again...

----------


## Volthawk

Gonna roll a few attempts at once.
ST 12: (3d6)[*8*]
ST 12: (3d6)[*12*]
ST 12: (3d6)[*8*]
ST 12: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Architecture 13 (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Explosives (Demolitions) base skill 19, +1 for Attentive. (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bad Guys Disadvantages (12);
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Throwing 11(?) (11 skill +4 hex -4(?) range) scatter (1d6)[*4*] delay (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Fast-Draw (Rifle) 12

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*4*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12(?) (15 technique +1 bond -4(?)) for (7d6)[*28*] and (7d6)[*18*] pi x3 (rcl 3)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Pyromania (12) (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Fast-Talk 6(?) (well, let us hope there are modifiers...)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Frag grenade damage (8d6)[*28*] cr ex, fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*15*], damage (3d6)[*11*] cut

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Observation 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Tactics 10

----------


## Volthawk

Given Richard has Tactics 11 but I keep forgetting about it, might as well roll for it: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (15 technique +6 acc +1 bond +1 determined -13 range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Target Dodge 11; (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

> Players, roll for Bart, you have the full stats for the shotgun. Guns Skill-13. Light cover -2, darkness -1, range -7, +Acc+2, +1 AoA. I believe the damage is slug, 5d Pi++?


It's a 10G slug, which would be 7d-1 pi++ according to my math, which I can explain if required (basically, 4x shot damage, and shot damage is larger with 10G).

(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Shotgun) 12 (13 skill +1 sight +5 acc +2 aim +1 determined -2 cover -1 darkness -7 range) for (7d6-1)[*23*] pi++

Sean, meanwhile, will spend a second of two observing the surroundings to make sure the outer side remains clear.

(3d6)[*16*] on Observation

----------


## Volthawk

Shot against the roof mutants (2 shots, AoA (determined)), skill 10 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-1 darkness-13 range): (3d6)[*10*], Rcl 3, damage (7d6)[*29*] pi, (7d6)[*26*] pi

First shot against the barricade mutants (2 shots, AoA (determined), targeting vitals), skill 14 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range-3 targeting): (3d6)[*11*], Rcl 3, damage (7d6)[*17*], (7d6)[*27*], all pi with x3 wounding multiplier

Second shot against the barricade mutants (2 shots, AoA (determined), targeting vitals), skill 14 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range-3 targeting): (3d6)[*13*], Rcl 3, damage (7d6)[*23*], (7d6)[*32*], all pi with x3 wounding multiplier

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on Observation 15

----------


## u-b

Well, if we are waiting for more people to emerge, Sean's observations:
(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15 (the fire; of particuar interest is whether floor 2 and floor 1 under the explosion are on fire, and whether anyone is indeed emerging)
(3d6)[*15*] on Observation 15 (the rooftops and buildings in general)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Well, if we are waiting for more people to emerge, Sean's observations:


The fire is on all floors of the building. No-one is emerging from the ruins. The building will collapse eventually, the ceiling is falling in some places.

The rooftops are empty, so are the streets.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Pyromania (12) (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on Perception 15
(3d6)[*14*] on Navigation 13
(3d6)[*8*] on Stealth 13

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[14] on Navigation 13


Hmmm... I admit that I forgot the compass, but not quite sure if Sean did. The state road atlas is probably of no use, at least I treat it as such, correct me if it is not the case.

----------


## u-b

Correction: I forgot the compass was actually auto-applied. So, a miss by 1.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15
(3d6)[*7*] on Tracking 13

----------


## u-b

If Richard and Tariq agree to follow these tracks...
(3d6)[*6*] on Tracking 20 minus terrain* (13 skill +6 group of men +1 with wheels)
(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15
(3d6)[*15*] on Stealth 13

Tracking rolls are at -6 every minute in proper urban terrain, but this probably means good asphalt or suchlike and/or presence of normal city traffic, so Sean might have to roll less often and at lesser penalty depending on the actual conditions.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay. Let me roll some things...

(3d6)[*10*]

(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on reputation 10 for +1
(3d6)[*15*] on reaction
(Sean's mod is +0)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Reaction rolls
Does reputation apply? 10- on 3d6 (3d6)[*16*]

Reaction (3d6)[*8*] - I'm assuming the penalty from his Delusion wouldn't apply at this point.

----------


## Volthawk

Reputation (if applicable, presumably won't if these are mutants): (3d6)[*12*]
Reaction: (3d6)[*8*], -2 from the sentries, +2 if they hear Richard before they make the reaction roll, +1 if Richard can to the point "actively conversing"

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15 for a good look at the group (arms, armor, animals, other equipment; approximate ages of everyone)

----------


## u-b

If Sean can follow those tracks...
(3d6)[*14*] on Tracking 20 minus terrain* (13 skill +6 group of men** +1 with wheels)
(3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15
(3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 13

*Tracking rolls are at -6 every minute in proper urban terrain, but this probably means good asphalt or suchlike and/or presence of normal city traffic, so Sean might have to roll less often and at lesser penalty depending on the actual conditions.

**Assuming there are still some men, not just some animals, because the hand carts

----------


## u-b

If people agree and we are outta here...
(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 13
(3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15
(3d6)[*16*] on Stealth 13

----------


## u-b

First Aid Tariq: (3d6)[*9*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-1)[*0*] min 1
First Aid Richard: (3d6)[*14*] on First Aid 13 (12 skill +1 kit) for (1d6-1)[*4*] min 1

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*9*] on Navigation 17 (incl. +4 from the map)
(3d6)[*13*] on Driving 16 (incl. +1 from the bond)
(3d6)[*8*] on Camouflage 13 to hide the car
(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 13 (range not included)
(3d6)[*6*] on Observation 15 (range not included)

Sean will drive the sedan and then be some 20 feet ahead of the group when moving on foot.

----------


## u-b

To keep the things moving, I think I'll roll our team's tactics against Richards skill...
(3d6)[*12*] on Tactics 11

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay.

Versus Tactics-13;
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq's Traps-13, -2;
(3d6)[*8*]

vs. Traps-12;
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tariq's Stealth-12;
(3d6)[*9*]

Enemy's Observation-12;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

I assume Sean had the first target aimed at while Tariq was advancing. If not, the first shot is at skill 11 too. Anyway, a miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 19 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined +6 acc +2 aim -7 range) for (7d6)[*22*] and (7d6)[*25*] pi x3 (rcl 3)
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 11 (16 skill +1 bond +1 determined -7 range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 11 (16 skill +1 bond +1 determined -7 range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 11 (16 skill  +1 bond +1 determined -7 range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 19 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+2 aim+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range): (3d6)[*10*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi

Guns 11 (Guns 15+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*20*] pi

Guns 11 (Guns 15+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi

Guns 11 (Guns 15+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range): (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL) 14, +1 for being braced, -7 for range gives a target of 8. (3d6)[*7*] Damage HT-5 aff, 10 yard radius. 
Scatter: Grenade 1 (1d6)[*1*], Grenade 2 (1d6)[*3*], Grenade 3 (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Bart: (3d6)[*9*] on Guns (shotgun) 16 (13 skill +1 sight +4 acc +2 aim +3 RoF -7 range)

----------


## u-b

Hit locations and damage for all 8 potential hits:
(3d6)[*10*] for (2d6-1)[*8*]
(3d6)[*3*] for (2d6-1)[*8*]
(3d6)[*15*] for (2d6-1)[*3*]
(3d6)[*6*] for (2d6-1)[*6*]
(3d6)[*10*] for (2d6-1)[*9*]
(3d6)[*14*] for (2d6-1)[*4*]
(3d6)[*11*] for (2d6-1)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*] for (2d6-1)[*4*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Major Wound HT rolls;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]

Flashbangs effect HT -5 rolls;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (GL) 14, +1 for being braced, +4 for targeting a hex, -4 for smoke, -7 for range: skill 8. With Rcl 2, second grenade needs a 6 to be on target, third grenade needs a 4. (3d6)[*11*]

Grenade 1: damage (6d6+2)[*27*] cr ex, scatter (1d6)[*5*], fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*10*], damage (2d6)[*12*] cut

Grenade 2: damage (6d6+2)[*26*] cr ex, scatter (1d6)[*3*], fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*13*], damage (2d6)[*12*] cut

Grenade 3: damage (6d6+2)[*18*] cr ex, scatter (1d6)[*3*], fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*5*], damage (2d6)[*5*] cut

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Fast-Draw 12;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy HT-5 rolls;
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

I assume both Sean's and Bart's targets have survive thus far. If not, will take aim instead, at some other target(s).

Sean: (3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined +6 acc -7 range -4 smoke) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3
Bart: (3d6)[*12*] on Guns (shotgun) 11 (13 skill +1 sight +4 acc +1 determined +3 RoF -7 range -4 smoke)

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 13 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range-4 smoke): (3d6)[*14*], damage (7d6)[*27*] pi

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Fast-Draw (Ammo) 12 (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy HT -5 rolls;
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*6*] on Observation 15 base, but maybe modified by range and/or smoke to something less apt

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Some rolls;
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*5*]

(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy HT-5 rolls;
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

2 snipers attack rolls
Guns 12 -5 Range -4 smoke +Acc 6 +2 Aim +scope 3 + braced 1 = 15
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sniper damage rolls;
(9d6+1)[*29*] To Tariq's torso.

(9d6+1)[*30*] To Sean's torso.

----------


## u-b

Having Tariq shot in the chest (both in general and especially while following Sean's plan) is a traumatic experience for Sean...

(3d6)[*11*] on Flashbacks 6

----------


## u-b

Sean: (3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined +6 acc -7 range -4 smoke) for (7d6)[*33*] pi x3

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 13 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-7 range-4 smoke): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi

Don't think any of Richard's disadvantages are triggered yet, until Tariq goes down proper anyway.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Major Wound HT 12 (3d6)[*13*]
Below 0 HT 12 (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

HT roll to overcome Stun - 12 (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Bart: (3d6)[*10*] on Guns (shotgun) 10 (13 skill +1 sight +4 acc +1 determined +5 RoF -8 range -4 smoke -2 crouched)

----------


## u-b

Hit location and damage if the targets fails to dodge:
(3d6)[*10*] for (2d6-1)[*5*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sniper Dodge (penalty for crouching);
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT -5 rolls;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Sean: (3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined +6 acc +2 RoF -8 range -4 smoke -2 crouchad) Rcl 3




> Sniper Dodge (penalty for crouching)


According to B551 there are none. Would be if they were e.g. kneeling.

----------


## u-b

That's one potential hit in torso (_not_ in the vitals) for (7d6)[*30*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Well, that is a failure anyway.

Anyway, another dodge roll;
(3d6)[*17*]

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 12 (Guns 15+6 accuracy+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight-8 range-4 smoke-2 crouched): (3d6)[*9*], Rcl 3, damage (7d6)[*17*] pi, (7d6)[*16*] pi, (7d6)[*20*] pi (if he gets multiple hits)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sniper Dodge;
(3d6)[*9*]

Other rolls;
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*12*]

(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Observation 15

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 15 (Guns 15+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight+1 RoF-2 range-2 posture), Rcl 3: (3d6)[*12*]
Damage: (7d6)[*15*] pi, (7d6)[*16*] pi, (7d6)[*23*] pi, (7d6)[*21*] pi, (7d6)[*24*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Dodge (penalty for prone);
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT-5 roll;
(3d6)[*14*]

Enemy revolver shot at Sean
13 -1 Range -penalty for prone;
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bart, Animal Handling (Dogs);
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dogs Move and Attack;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*7*]

Enemy Dodge (penalty from prone);
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dog bite damage;
(1d6-1)[*4*] cut
(1d6-1)[*2*] cut

----------


## u-b

Sean: (3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 14 (16 technique +1 bond -1 range -2 prone) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean; You said you were shooting a revolver, not a rifle (very different, I don't think you have a Weapon Bond, for example). And shouldn't you Fast-Draw first?

Enemy Dodge, just in case;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Not sure if the other guy is at the same range as the revolver guy or back where we shot the first one - rolling at the larger range modifier, add 1 to his effective Guns if the guy's closer.

Guns 15 (Guns 15+1 bond+1 determined+1 sight+1 RoF-2 range-2 posture), Rcl 3: (3d6)[*6*]
Damage: (7d6)[*26*] pi, (7d6)[*25*] pi, (7d6)[*19*] pi, (7d6)[*23*] pi, (7d6)[*29*] pi,

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Dodge;
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT-5 roll;
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Volthawk

Fast-Draw (Ammo) 14: (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Bart: (3d6)[*9*] on Guns (shotgun) 11 (13 skill +1 sight +4 acc +1 determined +3 RoF -7 range -4 smoke)

----------


## u-b

Hit locations and damage for 3 potential hits:
(3d6)[*16*] for (2d6-1)[*7*]
(3d6)[*11*] for (2d6-1)[*7*]
(3d6)[*15*] for (2d6-1)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT-5 roll;
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Traps (Per)

----------


## u-b

> Richard makes his way to the clearing, using Sean's observations to avoid the traps he'd noticed...





> (OC: Richard, you need to roll either Per-based Traps OR Tactics.)


Not sure if I need a separate roll to help him through or, if not, whether some complimentary check is applicable. Rolling it just in case:
(3d6)[*7*] on Traps (Per) 15




> Richard notices the men in the cover are moving around behind the stones, keeping their heads down.


Also, not sure how much of this Sean learns while he helps Richard through. If applicable:
(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15

Of interest is if Sean can throw something at the guys without endangering Richard.

----------


## Volthawk

Assuming that I'll still need to roll, Tactics 11 (before any situational modifiers): (3d6)[*11*]

Might be worth bumping his Tactics up a rank after this battle, if it's going to be seeing more use going forwards.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Sean can throw stuff ove the covers and onto the bad guys, sure. The penalty for cover would only be -2. Sean can pick the Range penalty, by going closer or further away.

----------


## u-b

Sean lobs a M67 at some point on the ground after aiming the live grenade for 2 seconds to give the guys less time to react. He is aiming at the general area (e.g. away from himself and Richard and _roughly_ in the direction of some bad guy(s)) and that general area is not moving anywhere. I think he won't really have smoke and cover penalties to throw the grenade relative to himself and scatter it under his feet, but he can land it off-target if he cannot clearly pinpoint the target and there might be cover between the target and the explosion point.
(3d6)[*12*] on Throwing 11? (11 skill +1 aim +4 ground -5 range) scatter (1d6)[*4*] for extra +4 yards relative to the _target_ (because smoke)
(9d6)[*30*] cr ex reduced by range
(3d6)[*8*] on Fragmentation ?? (15 base -2 cover -2 posture -? range) rcl 3 for (2d6)[*5*] cut

----------


## u-b

So, if my rulings are right, that's 5 yards off the target for 2 cr ex and 5 cut. Neither Sean nor Richard should be in danger.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Guns 13 (-2 Range +1 braced +1 AoA)
(3d6)[*14*]

(3d6+1)[*8*] piercing damage

----------


## u-b

Not sure if the smoke should apply. It does not seem to have been applied to the attack at Richard, so I am not including it now, but if it applies, it would be an extra -4.

Sean: (3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 22-?? (17 skill +1 bond +6 aim -?? range -2 arm) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*13*] and (7d6)[*20*] pi

----------


## u-b

Sneaking around:
(3d6)[*10*] on Traps (Per) 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Stealth 13

Looking around:
(3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15 (the outside)
(3d6)[*7*] on Tracking 13 (the back door)
(3d6)[*9*] on Perception 15 (the inside)

----------


## u-b

Disabling the trap(s) at the back door:
(3d6)[*9*] on Traps 14 (12 skill +2 extra time)

----------


## u-b

If the back door door seems to be locked, try to unlock it:
(3d6)[*5*] on Lockpicking 13 (11 skill +2 extra time)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bad guy rolls;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Guard: (3d6)[*16*] on Guns (Rifle) 21(?) (17 skill +1 bond +6 aim -1(?) range -2 legs) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*24*] (7d6)[*23*] (7d6)[*26*] pi
Stone: (3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 15(?) (17 skill +1 bond -1(?) range -2 legs) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*23*] (7d6)[*28*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy HT rolls;
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Expecting that one battle bus, presumably from the road direction:
(3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation, standard duration (11+3 threats): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Presumably, Sean can see those "20 armed men" and so can target them. Starting with the driver, then those standing up. A miss by 1 hits the torso instead. The shot at the driver has split rcl: effective rcl 1 between shots 1 and 2, then rcl 3 between shots 2 and 3 (all shots after shot 1 have +2 acc, but this only has the effect on the attack against the driver). I wonder what effect shooting the driver will have on bus' controlled dodge (linear movement is accounted for in speed/range).

(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 18 (16 technique +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim +1 determined -2 cover -2 posture -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*31*] rcl 1 (7d6)[*18*] rcl 3 (7d6)[*23*] pi x3

(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*4*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*19*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3

(3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15 (the targets' armor/armaments and the attacks' effects are of particular interest)
(3d6)[*10*] on Stealth 13 (just in case it buys him a second or two)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Driver dead, Stability Rating 4 roll;
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Ok, half of 15 is about 7.5. Sean has 10 rounds left in the gun. Not sure how many of those he can target with one continuous swipe while also hitting a tyre of the bus. I'll roll for 7, accounting for one bullet wasted between the floors, and one bullet wasted moving the fire even lower. Please tell how many men actually got targeted and how many bullets are spent. The shots are probably at extra -2 if some of them are sitting.

(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 9 (16 technique +1 bond +1 determined -2 cover -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*32*] pi x3

Tyre: (3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 skill +1 bond +1 determined +5 size -4 wheel -7 speed/range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[10]


This one might be a hit at the torso.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Tyre HT roll;
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

Stealth 12 (if it can be done with the terrain and circumstances): (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bus crash damage;

(15d6)[*63*] crushing

Occupants take 1d cutting damage per five full penetrating damage the bus took. If damage exceeds 4d, it is divided amongst multiple occupants.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

11 people inside the bus take (1d6)[*5*] cutting damage.

The bus suffers a major wound, rolls HT 11f;
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*2*] burning injury to battle bus

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*5*] burning injury to battle bus

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*2*] burning injury to battle bus

Enemy ST roll;
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 12 (Rifles 15 + 4 attacking area + 1 AoA - 4 default - 4 range): (3d6)[*7*]
Scatter (if needed): (3d6)[*15*]
HE Grenade damage: (4d6)[*14*] cr ex
Fragmentation attack 15: (3d6)[*11*]
Fragmentation damage: (2d6)[*5*] cut

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Bart, Guns (Shotgun) 13 -7 range, +4 RoF, not sure if he can claim any other bonuses (3d6)[*12*], rcl 1

Damage (1d6+1)[*6*] pi

----------


## u-b

Assuming there are still 6 of them seen by Sean...

(3d6)[*5*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*19*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

2 Enemy attacks;
Guns 13 -7 Range -2 cover +1 AoA +1 braced = effective 6

(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*11*]

damage rolls;
(3d6+1)[*12*] piercing
(3d6+1)[*11*] piercing

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 12 (Rifles 15 + 4 attacking area + 1 AoA - 4 default - 4 range): (3d6)[*13*] 
Scatter (if needed): (1d6)[*3*]
HE Grenade damage: (4d6)[*13*] cr ex
Fragmentation attack 15: (3d6)[*9*] ]
Fragmentation damage: (2d6)[*4*]  cut

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*2*] burning injury to battle bus

----------


## u-b

Not sure how far away the enemies are and how many of them there are. Sean has missed two guys that were at least some distance apart, but they "move around a little", so I'm not sure. Will spend at least 5 rounds total, maybe more if there are enough targets and/or they are further away.

(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3

And if there is sufficient number of targets...
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 10 (16 technique +1 bond -2 cover -5 range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

4 targets and 5 bullets? Valid. The movement was just a Step.
3 potential hits.

Bad guy Dodge;
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 12 (Rifles 15 + 4 attacking area + 1 AoA - 4 default - 4 range): (3d6)[*12*]
Scatter (if needed): (1d6)[*2*]
HE Grenade damage: (4d6)[*17*] cr ex
Fragmentation attack 15: (3d6)[*15*]
Fragmentation damage: (2d6)[*4*] cut

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (Shotgun) 13, +4 for aim, +1 for sight, +3 for Rof, -7 for range = 14 (3d6)[*13*]
Damage (2d6-1)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*4*] burning injury to battle bus

----------


## Volthawk

Fast-Draw (Pistols) 14: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*3*] burning injury to the battle bus

----------


## Volthawk

Guns 6 (Rifles 15 + 4 attacking area + 1 AoA - 4 default - 3 range - 3 firing one-handed - 4 off-hand): (3d6)[*11*]
Scatter (if needed): (1d6)[*4*]
HE Grenade damage: (4d6)[*14*] cr ex
Fragmentation attack 15: (3d6)[*14*]
Fragmentation damage:  (2d6)[*6*] cut

----------


## u-b

Heroic charge towards the bus and throw the flashbang in high arc to a spot where it would best target those escaping the bus and also affect those inside near the exit. With move 7 Sean will probably end some 5 yards away from the building and 10 yards from the bus. Throwing up to 15 yards, presumably.

(3d6)[*12*] on Throwing 10 (11 skill +4 hex -5 range)
(1d2)[*2*] seconds fuse delay

----------


## u-b

Scatter direction (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*2*] burning injury to the bus

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Guns (Shotgun) 13, +3 for Rof, -4 for Range, gives skill 12. (3d6)[*11*]. Damage (2d6-1)[*5*]. Rcl 1, so additional damage rolls in case multiple shots hit: (2d6-1)[*4*], (2d6-1)[*11*], (2d6-1)[*5*].

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6-1)[*3*] burning injury to the bus

----------


## u-b

Sean has used two hands to pull the pin of the grenade, so currently carries the rifle not ready to fire. Let's see how quick he is to fix that...

(3d6)[*10*] on Fast-Draw (Long Arm) 12

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Animal Handling (Dogs) 12 (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11(?) (16 technique +1 bond -4(?) range -2(?) cover) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11(?) (16 technique +1 bond -4(?) range -2(?) cover) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 11(?) (16 technique +1 bond -4(?) range -2(?) cover) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Traps (Per) 15

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation 14, standard duration (11+3 threats): (3d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on First Aid 12 for 1 + [roll]1d-2[/roll]

----------


## u-b

Err... (1d6-2)[*0*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

> Err... [roll0]


So, is that 1 hp healed? Tariq is going to be a long time recovering.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, is that 1 hp healed? Tariq is going to be a long time recovering.


Yes, 1 HP healed.
Resting in a hospital and attended by a doctor back at a settlement will help. (Red Brick has the best such facilities.)

----------


## u-b

> Resting in a hospital and attended by a doctor back at a settlement will help. (Red Brick has the best such facilities.)


Can we say if they do better than +1 hit point per day? Or they just have a better chance of getting that +1?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Can we say if they do better than +1 hit point per day? Or they just have a better chance of getting that +1?


Basic Set 2 has the chapter on injuries and healing, covering how doctor help natural healing over time.

----------


## u-b

Searching the house:
The room with the radio: (3d6)[*8*] on Scrounding 16 and (3d6)[*7*] on Search 15
The office (if a separate room): (3d6)[*6*] on Scrounding 16 and (3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
The storage (if there is one): (3d6)[*15*] on Scrounding 16 and (3d6)[*6*] on Search 15

What are the other rooms, by the way? Bunks or some such?

Searching these two men:
Stone himself: (3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
Stone's bodyguard: (3d6)[*11*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

Bus team boss (if pointed at): (3d6)[*10*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

Searching the depot:
The workshop: (3d6)[*13*] on Scrounding 16 and (3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
The storage (or garage, if there is not dedicated storage): (3d6)[*17*] on Scrounding 16 and (3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
The quarters: (3d6)[*9*] on Scrounding 16 and (3d6)[*7*] on Search 15

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

HP recovery roll, +1 for Physician (target 13) (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Physician recovery roll day 1: (3d6)[*6*]
Regular recovery roll day 2: (3d6)[*7*]
Physician recovery roll day 2: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on Tactics 12
(3d6)[*5*] on Guns (any relevant; IQ-based) 16 (18 skill -2 default)

----------


## u-b

With critical success on the complimentary skill, the Tactics check succeeds by 0.

----------


## Volthawk

Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

The next day's Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

Third day's Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Soldier 7 (not sure on task difficulty - maintaining contact could be Easy, but getting a clearance - not so much)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 60 recovery rolls: Tariq (3d6)[*14*], physician (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

Reaction (+2 Charisma, +2 Voice, -2 circumstance): (3d6+2)[*16*]

Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 61 recovery rolls: Tariq (3d6)[*5*], Physician (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, since we've got a little time while Tariq recovers and we work things out with gear and diplomacy and such, Richard's going to take extra time (so 20 rounds per 2 hours for +1 to roll) when making these handloads. Given we're done with the prisoners and Sean's out for the day, it seems reasonable to say Richard can work on it for 10 hours today in 5 intervals - if he passes all his rolls, that's 100 new handload rounds for our rifles and half of the newly delivered casings worked through.

Skill is 14 (base 13 + 1 extra time), maybe 16 - reloading like I originally did gives +2 skill, but I'm not sure if what we're getting from Gunmetal qualifies like the spent catridges from our shooting does.

Hour 1-2: (3d6)[*4*]
Hour 3-4: (3d6)[*11*]
Hour 5-6: (3d6)[*15*]
Hour 7-8: (3d6)[*9*]
Hour 9-10: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

There and back...

(3d6)[*7*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*14*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)

(3d6)[*6*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*11*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)

----------


## u-b

To Waffle House...

(3d6)[*9*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*6*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 62 Tariq recovery roll (3d6)[*13*], physician recovery roll (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Volthawk

Let's say Richard does 6 hours of work today, with dealing with the mutant taking up some time and the fact Tariq needs rest meaning that Richard feels like he can take it a little easier and have some time of the day off.

Skill is 16 (base 14 + 1 time + 2 reloading), 20 match-grade rounds per successful roll

Hour 1-2: (3d6)[*11*]
Hour 3-4: (3d6)[*12*]
Hour 5-6: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Taning the mostly empty pickup to Killington Sky Resort...

(3d6)[*5*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*14*] on Driving 15

Picking two men there to aid us in a hunt. The dogs will do the tracking, directed by Bart, in a location chosen by Sean...

(3d6)[*12*] on Handle Animal 13
(3d6)[*10*] on Tracking 17 (13 skill, +4 discriminatory scent)
(3d6)[*15*] on Naturalist 12 (complimentary by Sean) 
(3d6)[*9*] on Survival 15 (complimentary by Sean)

----------


## u-b

A success by 7, so this should be something worth spending some bullets on...

(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (17 technique +1 bond +6 acc -8 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*22*] (7d6)[*28*] (7d6)[*28*] pi x3

...and it gets to dodge.

----------


## u-b

The third bullet targets the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

Have actually spend some time to read the relavant section...




> Targeted Guns (Rifle) *22* (17 technique +1 bond +6 acc *+2 aim -4 range*)...
> 
> ...and it gets to dodge *at -2*

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dodge -2 rolls;

(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Bart: (3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Shotgun) 18 (13 skill +4 acc +2 aim +3 RoF -4 range) rcl 1 for (2d6-1)[*6*] pi per pellet
Local:(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 14 (12 skill +4? acc +2 aim -4 range) for (5d6)[*18*] pi
Local:(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 14 (12 skill +4? acc +2 aim -4 range) for (5d6)[*18*] pi
Sean: (3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique +1 bond -5 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
Sean: (3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique +1 bond -6 range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

Next day we go hunting again. The dogs will do the tracking, directed by Bart, in a location chosen by Sean...

(3d6)[*10*] on Handle Animal 13
(3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 17 (13 skill, +4 discriminatory scent)
(3d6)[*15*] on Naturalist 12 (complimentary by Sean)
(3d6)[*8*] on Survival 15 (complimentary by Sean)

----------


## Volthawk

Oh, if we're doing next day rolls, Richard will make the last 40 of that cartridge shipment into handloads. Past that, he's pretty much done for work until Tariq heals up, I think.

Skill is 16 (base 14 + 1 time + 2 reloading), 20 match-grade rounds per successful roll. Rolling for 6 hours, mainly in case an earlier roll fails, but if Richard gets the shipment done in two rolls we probably have a few loose expended cartridges from the last battle he can work on in the 5-6 slot (in a bit of a rush right now so haven't checked). 

Hour 1-2: (3d6)[*10*] 
Hour 3-4: (3d6)[*11*]
Hour 5-6: (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

I will assume here the dogs get noticed by that herd of cattle, but don't really scare and drive it anywhere. Sean designates the targets (he gets the the side with the most compact group and everyone else gets the other side, in the ame order as they are themselves positioned), then tries to carefully approach...

(3d6)[*11*] on Stealth 15 (13 skill +3 extra time)
(3d6)[*13*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill +4 extra time)

Whether he gets there unnoticed or not, he then shoots one burst at that "most compact group". I'm rolling for all 11 bullets, but quite a number is probably wasted between individual bulls...

(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*5*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*18*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*5*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[*27*] pi x3

A miss by one targets the torso instead.

Bart: (3d6)[*8*] on Guns (Shotgun) 17 (13 skill +4 acc +2 aim +2 size +3 RoF +1 determined -8 range) rcl 1 for (2d6-1)[*2*] pi per pellet
Local: (3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 13 (12 skill +4? acc +2 aim +2 size +1 determined -8 range) for (5d6)[*18*] pi
Local: (3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 13 (12 skill +4? acc +2 aim +2 size +1 determined -8 range) for (5d6)[*14*] pi

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[11] on Stealth *16* (13 skill +3 extra time)
> (3d6)[13] on Stealth *17* (13 skill +4 extra time)


A correction on that...

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[18] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique +1 bond +2 size +1 determined -6 range) for (7d6)[20] pi x3


Let's see if this is a malgunction (probably not, but the chance is there): (3d6)[*17*]
And then we roll on the appropriate table: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

> Let's see if this is a malgunction (probably not, but the chance is there): (3d6)[17]
> And then we roll on the appropriate table: (3d6)[10]


So, this is a malfunction (a stoppage) on the sixth cow, if Sean targets that many, meaning he does not target any more cows with this burst. Please tell how many cows are targeted and how many rounds are fired.

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Recovery rolls Tariq (3d6)[*11*], physician (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So, this is a malfunction (a stoppage) on the sixth cow, if Sean targets that many, meaning he does not target any more cows with this burst. Please tell how many cows are targeted and how many rounds are fired.


The herd is close enough together that your burst does not waste any bullets. However, the malfunction stoppage stops the burst early - only five cows could be hit by Sean's gunfire.




> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*6*]


Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Clearing the stoppage...

(3d6)[*12*] On Guns (Rifle; IQ-based) 18 (18 skill, +4 extra time, -4 task difficulty)

----------


## u-b

I'll roll to navigate there and back, but only once for each direction...

(3d6)[*10*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)

And I'll roll driving once per round-trip, but maybe the second and later trips will be at a bonus...

(3d6)[*9*] on Driving 15
(3d6)[*10*] on Driving 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Driving 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Driving 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 15
(3d6)[*10*] on Driving 15

----------


## u-b

Okay, now to Waffle House...

(3d6)[*10*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 15

----------


## Volthawk

Since these are two hour interrogations, guess I'll roll two more for today.

Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*10*]
Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Very good.

Rolling opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

I guess four two-hour interrogations a day makes sense (allows for some time inbetween attempts):

Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*13*]
Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*10*]
Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 64 Tariq recovery roll (3d6)[*17*], physician recovery roll (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Use Luck on Tariq's critical failure (3d6)[*14*], (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I guess four two-hour interrogations a day makes sense (allows for some time inbetween attempts):
> 
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*9*]
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*7*]
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*5*]
> Interrogation 13 (Base 11 + 2 lengthy interrogation): (3d6)[*8*]



2 hours is a +1 bonus (for effective skill 12), I believe, see Taking Extra Time.

Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 65: Recovery rolls, Tariq (3d6)[*15*], physician (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, going with u-b's suggestion of sticking to 1-hour interrogations, another 8 hours of work:

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*10*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*7*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*10*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*4*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 66 recovery rolls Tariq (3d6)[*9*], physician (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, another eight hours I suppose.

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*6*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*13*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*7*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*9*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*7*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 13;

(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 67 recovery rolls Tariq (3d6)[*16*], physician (3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*13*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*13*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*9*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 68 recovery rolls Tariq (3d6)[*12*], physician (3d6)[*16*]

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*7*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*] 
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*] 
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*] 
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*16*] 
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*9*] 
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 10;

(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Day 69 recovery rolls Tariq (3d6)[*8*], physician (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

We (Sean, Richard, Bart, dogs) take the pickup and start visiting sites (I believe there should be at least five of them), starting with the one near the hydro power plant:

(3d6)[*14*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 15

We camouflage the car and approach the site on foot, with Sean some distance in front and spending some time to look at it through the scope (Sean is crouching behind some cover while at it):

(3d6)[*5*] on Stealth 13 (modified by range)
(3d6)[*14*] on Traps 15 (per-based)
(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15 (modified by range, extept for +3 from the scope)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

[roll]1d+2[/roll] camp sites

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

error

(1d6+2)[*5*] camp sites

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Distances

(2d6)[*5*] x5 miles
(2d6)[*7*] x5 miles
(2d6)[*12*] x5 miles
(2d6)[*4*] x5 miles
(2d6)[*2*] x5 miles

----------


## u-b

We still give the camp some search-through, in case it was left in a hurry...

(3d6)[*13*] on Tracking 13 (to see how long ago they have left, how much time they have taken to pack and if there was anyone else here since then)
(3d6)[*7*] on Scrounging 16
(3d6)[*10*] on Search 15

...then move one to the next one in some sensible order of visiting those.

(3d6)[*6*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*15*] on Driving 15

We camouflage the car and approach the site on foot, with Sean some distance in front and spending some time to look at it through the scope (Sean is crouching behind some cover while at it):

(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 13 (modified by range)
(3d6)[*7*] on Traps 15 (per-based)
(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15 (modified by range, extept for +3 from the scope)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Okay, let's try making those flechette shot gun rounds. Using one shotgun shot and one steel and tooling gives $16 of parts - I'd argue the shotgun shot is very closely related for 2x value, but that's not enough to give an increase in skill.

Base skill 12, +2 for x4 parts, +2 for value, +1 for TL7, +1 for Attentive, +1 for 2x time gives effective skill 19.

Roll 1: (3d6)[*15*], time (2d6*2)[*12*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*10*]
Roll 2: (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6*2)[*24*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*] 
Roll 3: (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*14*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*] 
Roll 4: (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*8*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*7*] 
Roll 5: (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*8*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*] 
Roll 6: (3d6)[*14*], time (2d6*2)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*] 
Roll 7: (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*18*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*] 
Roll 8: (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6*2)[*14*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*] 
Roll 9: (3d6)[*4*], time (2d6*2)[*8*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*7*] 
Roll 10: (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6*2)[*14*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Using the same assumptions as above, here's another 10 rolls.

Roll 11: (3d6)[*15*], time (2d6*2)[*16*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*10*]
Roll 12: (3d6)[*6*], time (2d6*2)[*10*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*7*]
Roll 13: (3d6)[*12*], time (2d6*2)[*20*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]
Roll 14: (3d6)[*15*], time (2d6*2)[*14*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]
Roll 15: (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*20*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*5*]
Roll 16: (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*24*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]
Roll 17: (3d6)[*13*], time (2d6*2)[*20*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*5*]
Roll 18: (3d6)[*8*], time (2d6*2)[*10*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*]
Roll 19: (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6*2)[*14*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*]
Roll 20: (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6*2)[*10*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

And, might as well continue in the same thread.

Roll 21 (3d6)[*11*], time (2d6*2)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*]
Roll 22 (3d6)[*9*], time (2d6*2)[*16*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*10*]
Roll 23 (3d6)[*12*], time (2d6*2)[*22*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*]
Roll 24 (3d6)[*15*], time (2d6*2)[*16*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*10*]
Roll 25 (3d6)[*10*], time (2d6*2)[*6*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*6*]
Roll 26 (3d6)[*15*], time (2d6*2)[*8*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*]
Roll 27 (3d6)[*6*], time (2d6*2)[*10*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]
Roll 28 (3d6)[*8*], time (2d6*2)[*24*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*9*]
Roll 29 (3d6)[*8*], time (2d6*2)[*22*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*8*]
Roll 30 (3d6)[*8*], time (2d6*2)[*8*] minutes, bugs (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

We still give the camp some search-through, in case it was left in a hurry...

(3d6)[*7*] on Scrounging 16
(3d6)[*15*] on Search 15

...then move one to the next one...

(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 15

We camouflage the car and approach the site on foot, with Sean some distance in front and spending some time to look at it through the scope (Sean is crouching behind some cover while at it):

(3d6)[*14*] on Stealth 13 (modified by range)
(3d6)[*15*] on Traps 15 (per-based)
(3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15 (modified by range, extept for +3 from the scope)

----------


## u-b

Trying to sneak upon the canines...
(3d6)[*6*] on Stealth 15 (incl. extra time +2)
(3d6)[*6*] on Stealth 16 (incl. extra time +3)
(3d6)[*8*] on Stealth 17 (incl. extra time +4)

...then shoot them all with a burst...
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -5 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -5 range) for (7d6)[*20*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -5 range) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -5 range) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -5 range) for (7d6)[*16*] pi x3

(a miss by 1 hits the torso instead; how many bullets are wasted?)

----------


## u-b

Proceeding with making sense of the sequence of events that might have led to this...
(3d6)[*10*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*14*] on Tactics 12
(3d6)[*10*] on Naturalist 13
(3d6)[*9*] on Diagnosis 6 (with maybe some sizeable bonus depending on what they have died from; will also call Richard to provide his opinion)

...then searching the bodies while Richard, Bart and _our_ dogs provide cover...
(3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*14*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*16*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*7*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on Scrounging 16
(3d6)[*13*] on Search 15

(3d6)[*8*] on Animal Handling 12
(3d6)[*14*] on Tracking 17 (13 skill, +4 discriminatory smell)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Animal Handling (Equines) 12..15 (12 dogs, -4 horses, +4..+7 for task difficulty per B345 as this should be easy enough)

----------


## u-b

If we get the horses alive, we drive straight back. Not very fast, so might take some time. How far are we now from Waffle House?

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 15

----------


## Volthawk

Reaction roll at -4: (3d6)[*8*]

Not sure if our Reputation can apply here, but just in case it might: (3d6)[*14*]
On a 10 or less, add +3 to the reaction roll if our rep applies here.

----------


## u-b

You likely can try another one if that is a failure. The success will require payment in food, which we have.

----------


## Volthawk

> You likely can try another one if that is a failure. The success will require payment in food, which we have.


Oh, really? In that case:

Second Reaction roll at -4: (3d6)[*12*]

Still not sure if our Reputation can apply here, but just in case it might: (3d6)[*7*]
On a 10 or less, add +3 to the reaction roll if our rep applies here.

----------


## u-b

We (Sean, Richard, Bart, dogs) take the pickup and continue visiting sites. Going to #4 now, should not be too far away, I suspect:

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*8*] on Driving 15

We camouflage the car and approach the site on foot, with Sean some distance in front and spending some time to look at it through the scope (Sean is crouching behind some cover while at it):

(3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 13 (modified by range)
(3d6)[*14*] on Traps 15 (per-based)
(3d6)[*8*] on Observation 15 (modified by range, extept for +3 from the scope)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making TL8 HEDP rounds

Base skill 19, +1 invention modifier, +0 TL mod, +1 for Attentive, +2 for extra parts gives an effective skill of 23.
Roll 1: (3d6)[*13*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6*10)[*50*] minutes.
Roll 2: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6*10)[*50*] minutes.
Roll 3: (3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6*10)[*30*] minutes.
Roll 4: (3d6)[*10*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], time spent (1d6*10)[*20*] minutes.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making TL8 IR illumination flares

Base skill 19, +1 for inventing, +1 for attentive gives base skill 21. 
Roll 1 (3d6)[*8*], bugs (1d6+4)[*10*], time spent (1d6*10)[*40*] minutes
Roll 2 (3d6)[*13*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6*10)[*10*] minutes

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Making a Glock-17 - value is $9,600, parts supplied is broken glock, which is same thing (x4 value) but broken (x0.5) for net x2. The spreadsheet has a value of $2,365 (not entirely sure how that was derived), but taking that as accurate gives $4,730, which more than x4 the parts needed, for +2. He will also double the time for an extra +1.

Base skill 12, +3 for modify, +2 for parts, +1 for attentive, +1 for time spent gives effective skill 19.

(3d6)[*7*], bugs (1d6+4)[*5*], time spent (1d6*20)[*20*] minutes.

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Upgrading the Milkor to a 12-shot cylinder.

Increase in value is $3,200, he needs $320 in parts which I'm meeting with 32 rifle cartridges. 

Base skill is 12, +3 for modify, +1 for attentive, +2 for x4 time spent, gives skill 18. Since this is upgrading, bugs are halved. 

(3d6)[*8*], bugs (1d6+4)[*8*], halved, time spent (4d6*20)[*160*] minutes

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy guards Observation-13;
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

> If you wanna start shooting right now, you'll need to Fast-Draw, Sean.


Why would that be the case?
1. I would expect Sean to approach a potentially dangerous sire armed, and...
2. Sean is described as having been looking at the site through the optics on the very same gun.

(3d6)[*15*] on Fast-Draw 12, just in case

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: ONLY if Fast-Draw is in fact not required*
Show

(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6? range) for (7d6)[*32*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6? range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6? range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6? range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6? range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6? range) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead. How many bullets are wasted?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Why would that be the case?
> 1. I would expect Sean to approach a potentially dangerous sire armed, and...
> 2. Sean is described as having been looking at the site through the optics on the very same gun.


Oh. Thought you said you used your BINOCULARS, not your scope, to spy on the bad guys.
Yeah, you get to shoot right away, I guess.

You waste four bullets shooting all six of the raiders.

----------


## u-b

> OC: Got a throat mike or comms headset equipped? Roll Electronics Operation skill. Alternatively, roll Gestures.


A TL8 Tactical Headset built into the helmet: "Soldiers and SWAT officers prefer a hands-free, voice-activated boom microphone set to transmit whispers, but not screams or the sounds of battle. ...". I think it should be working as long as it's "on". Will roll for it anyway, but likely _not_ against Sean's skill as we probably should have done and re-done the setup when we had the free time until we were sure everything is working. The comm range is currently not an issue, so no neet to try and extend it with skill.

(3d6)[*12*] on Electronics Operation ???

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Alright, the message goes through, but maybe anyone listening in to radio could've eavesdropped on it.

Bart Animal Handling-12; (3d6)[*5*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

IQ rolls to recover from mental stun;
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*4*]
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Sean fires the rest of the magazine then reloads in an instant (extra effort: rapid reload as per AtE45):

(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 10 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6 range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 10 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6 range) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 10 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 10 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6 range) for (7d6)[*19*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 10 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -6 range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

3 potential hits, rolling Dodge;
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

IQ+1 roll to recover from mental stun; (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Heroic charge and a short burst (a miss by 1 hits the torso instead):

(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 RoF, -2 sitting, -2 cover, -5 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*25*] (7d6)[*26*] etc. pi x3

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Modify Glock 17 into Glock 22. He'll use 7 rifle rounds as parts. For a $700 modification, modification gives +4, TL mod 0, attentive +1, spend twice as much for +1 plus base skill 12 gives effective skill 18.
(3d6)[*11*], bugs (1d6+4)[*6*], time spent (1d6*20)[*20*] minutes.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Will rolls to avoid surrendering;
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Heroic charge and a short burst (a miss by 1 hits the torso instead):

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 RoF, -2 sitting?, -2 cover, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*24*] (7d6)[*18*] etc. pi x3

----------


## u-b

> He's in good cover (-2 (another -2 and extra DR to hit torso legs and groin), only his head, arms and weapon are exposed), 15 yards from Sean (-5 Range, so less for the dogs, 2 more yards for Richard and Bart).


So, -4 for cover and -4 for range. No funny posture, so two potential hits and he gets a full dodge.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy Dodge;
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

The men:

(3d6)[*8*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*8*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*15*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Search 15

The cars and outdoors in general (how many locations there are to check?):

(3d6)[*11*] on Scrounging 16 and (3d6)[*15*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Scrounging 16 and (3d6)[*6*] on Search 15

The building (how many locations there are to check?):

(3d6)[*8*] on Scrounging 16 and (3d6)[*8*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Scrounging 16 and (3d6)[*3*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

Assuming we don't learn any _funny_ stuff during interrogations, the plan would be to get the loot and the cars back to base. Since Bart does not drive, it means two trips. Sean drives the pickup, Bart, the dogs and the prisoners are in the back with the loot, Richard drives one new car...

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*7*] on Driving 15

Then we drive the pickup back to the site and repeat with another new car (minus the loot and the prisoners)...

(3d6)[*13*] on Navigation 17+ (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map, +repeated trip)
(3d6)[*8*] on Driving 15

(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 17+ (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map, +repeated trip)
(3d6)[*11*] on Driving 15

----------


## u-b

Then we go check site #5:

(3d6)[*9*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 15

We camouflage the car and approach the site on foot, with Sean some distance in front and spending some time to look at it through the scope (Sean is crouching behind some cover while at it):

(3d6)[*15*] on Stealth 13 (modified by range)
(3d6)[*11*] on Traps 15 (per-based)
(3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15 (modified by range, extept for +3 from the scope)

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, so Sean's searching took four hours, so four hours of interrogation:

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*7*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

At least one second to aim and then shoot at the largest group of raiders _not_ going after Sean while the group of raiders _going_ after Sean is still at least 15 yards away. Will give some time to Richard a Bart to come closer and/or to spot and aim at the incoming group, but shoot before _any_ gangster reacts to _anyone_ (Sean or otherwise). Rolling for up to 10 hits spending up to 11 bullets, please provide the actual numbers. A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 18? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +6 acc, -8? range) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*16*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8? range) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

4 bad guys shooting;
skill 13 -8 Range +1 AoA
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]

damage rolls;
(3d6-2)[*13*] pi+
(3d6-2)[*11*] pi+
(3d6-2)[*10*] pi+
(3d6-2)[*8*] pi+

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

3 bad guys shooting prisoners;
skill 13 -2 Range
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*3*]

damage rolls;
(3d6-2)[*5*] pi+
(3d6-2)[*5*] pi+
(3d6-2)[*7*] pi+

----------


## u-b

With the remaining 8 bullets, Sean tries to get as many of the far 6 raiders as he possibly can...

(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -8 range) for (7d6)[*27*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -8 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -8 range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -8 range) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -8 range) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -8 range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

bad guys Dodge and Drop (+3);
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Volthawk

So I'm still not entirely sure, but from what I understand of the last few IC posts, Richard's shooting the advance group at -8? Starting out with Sean and them at 31-50 yards apart, them moving closer, Richard getting to less than 5 from Sean, so it's still less than 50 for -8?

In any case, using Extra Effort for a Heroic Charge, moving closer and firing a burst at the four of them.

Guns 9 (skill 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight -8 range): (3d6)[*9*]
Damage: (7d6)[*22*] pi

Guns 9 (skill 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight -8 range): (3d6)[*7*]
Damage: (7d6)[*28*] pi

Guns 9 (skill 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight -8 range): (3d6)[*10*]
Damage: (7d6)[*28*] pi

Guns 9 (skill 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight -8 range): (3d6)[*6*]
Damage: (7d6)[*26*] pi

Hm. Might be worth investing more in gun skills soon. Richard's falling behind a bit.

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[9] (3d6)[7] (3d6)[10] (3d6)[6]


Woohoo!

Bart shoots at some remaining guy of the four...

(3d6)[*13*] on Shotgun ?? (13 skill, +1 sight, +5 RoF, -range) rcl 1 for [roll]2d-1[/roll] [roll]2d-1[/roll] [roll]2d-1[/roll] [roll]2d-1[/roll] [roll]2d-1[/roll] etc. pi- at locations (3d6)[*13*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*5*] etc.

...or, if there is no such guy, takes aim at those further down on the ground.

----------


## u-b

It seems at most this much might hit: (2d6-1)[*3*] (2d6-1)[*8*] pi-

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

bad guys Dodge (Richard);
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]

And Dodge roll for Bart's potential hit;
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

> To his horror, Sean realizes the 3 men who pulled out grenades have pulled their pins and they're now on a fuse!


Hmm... two things suddenly become _very_ onteresting:
1. How many civilians would be hit, and how hard, if any of those guys gets shot before they throw?
2. What is the _actual_ distance? Supposing that -8 is 31..50 yards and the maximum distance those guys can throw the grenades is maybe 42 or 45 yards...

Sean's observation to that effect is (3d6)[*13*] on a skill of 15, though I suspect Sean will have a chance to observe the correct answer before he can get anything done...  :Small Eek: 

Speaking of being stressed: (3d6)[*13*] vs flashbacks on 6

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Hmm... two things suddenly become _very_ onteresting:
> 1. How many civilians would be hit, and how hard, if any of those guys gets shot before they throw?
> 2. What is the _actual_ distance? Supposing that -8 is 31..50 yards and the maximum distance those guys can throw the grenades is maybe 42 or 45 yards...
> 
> Sean's observation to that effect is [roll0] on a skill of 15, though I suspect Sean will have a chance to observe the correct answer before he can get anything done... 
> 
> Speaking of being stressed: [roll1] vs flashbacks on 6


1) The merchants are 5 yards away from the raiders. If they manage to dive for cover in time, they could get away with just a light injury.
2) The exact distance is 35 yards.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Will rolls for the bad guys;
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

One raider Aims.

One raider throws grenade at merchants.
Throwing 12 -2 Range +1 AoA
(3d6)[*14*]

Scatter on a miss;
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Okay, since it does not seem to be specified, let's determine who we were aiming at:
Sean: (1d3)[*1*] surrendered / thrown / aimed
Bart: (1d3)[*2*] surrendered / thrown / aimed

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +2 RoF, -8 range, -2 target posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*20*] etc. pi x3 vs the guy with the grenade
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 10 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range, -2 target posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*26*] etc. pi x3 vs the guy without the grenade

----------


## u-b

This will take two seconds. Richard, whose turn should have been next, might hit the grenade ahead of Sean, in which case Sean will hold his fire. If Richard misses or does not shoot, 9 shots at the grenade closest to the captives:

(3d6)[*6*] on Guns 12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +6 acc, +1 determined, +2 RoF, -8 range, -8 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*19*] etc. pi x3 vs the grenade

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Grenade explosions damage rolls;

(5d6)[*16*] cr ex
(5d6)[*17*] cr ex

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Lockpicking 12 (11 skill, +1 extra time)
(3d6)[*5*] on First Aid 12 for (1d6-1)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Lockpicking 12 (11 skill, +1 extra time)

----------


## u-b

Aaand the last time...
(3d6)[*10*] on Lockpicking 12 (11 skill, +1 extra time)

----------


## u-b

The bodies of the raiders, including the one still alive (Sean makes sure the others are dead):
(3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*8*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*15*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*16*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*5*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*5*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*14*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Search 15

The site in general, however many locations it has:
(3d6)[*9*] on Scrounging 16 and (3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*16*] on Scrounging 16 and (3d6)[*11*] on Search 15

Of particular interest are the radio, the weapons and also transportation, if any.

----------


## u-b

Back to base...
(3d6)[*10*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*15*] on Driving 15

----------


## u-b

We take two cars and drive to hydro power plant.

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*8*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)

We camouflage the cars and approach the site on foot, with Sean some distance in front and spending some time to look at it through the scope (Sean is crouching behind some cover while at it):

(3d6)[*13*] on Stealth 13 (modified by range)
(3d6)[*9*] on Traps 15 (per-based)
(3d6)[*6*] on Observation 15 (modified by range, extept for +3 from the scope)

----------


## u-b

Sean against the flyers (11 bullets total, including 3 wasted; a miss by 1 hits the torso instead):
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*12*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*17*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*19*] pi x3

The targets have to make hearing rolls to notice the shots and, I assume, the direction. The modifier is something like +4 (+4 for rifle at under 32 yards, +1? for a burst and -1? for the rain). Sean's own actual visibility (not including any range penalties):
(3d6)[*15*] on Camouflage 14 (13 skill, +1 camouflage clothes)

Bart (the slug; the rest of the load is flechettes):
(3d6)[*8*] on Guns 13 (13 skill, +1 sight, +5 acc, +2 aim, +1 determined, -7 range, -2 platform) for (7d6-1)[*34*] pi++

A comment for Tariq's attacks: according to HT182/182 crushing explosions can cause hearing problems and/or stun. Anyone taking any crushing damage is to roll vs HT (just like against a flashbang without the flash).

----------


## Volthawk

Skill 16 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 8 accuracy - 3 vitals - 7 range): (3d6)[*8*], Rcl 3
Damage: (3d6)[*10*]x3 pi, (7d6)[*26*]x3 pi

----------


## Volthawk

Fixing that first damage roll: (7d6)[*28*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> The targets have to make hearing rolls to notice the shots and, I assume, the direction. The modifier is something like +4 (+4 for rifle at under 32 yards, +1? for a burst and -1? for the rain). Sean's own actual visibility (not including any range penalties):
> (3d6)[15] on Camouflage 14 (13 skill, +1 camouflage clothes)


Flying Mutants' Hearing rolls (11+4);
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*18*]




> A comment for Tariq's attacks: according to HT182/182 crushing explosions can cause hearing problems and/or stun. Anyone taking any crushing damage is to roll vs HT (just like against a flashbang without the flash).


The mutants might have Protected Hearing, bonuses to resist metabolic hazards, Protected Vision and stuff...
Maybe...

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq aims his GL grenade launcher and then participates in the surprise attack. Base skill 14, +1 braced, +1 reflex sight, +2 for aiming, +4 for targeting an area, -7(?) range gives effective skill 13, firing 3 shots. (3d6)[*12*], Rcl 2 Scatter (1d6)[*1*], damage (6d6+2)[*34*] cr ex, fragmentation attack skill 15-range (3d6)[*5*], fragmentation damage (2d6)[*8*] cut

Round 2 damage (6d6+2)[*22*] cr ex, fragmentation attack skill 15-range (3d6)[*9*], fragmentation damage (2d6)[*8*] cut
Round 3 damage (6d6+2)[*20*] cr ex, fragmentation attack skill 15-range (3d6)[*14*], fragmentation damage (2d6)[*6*] cut

----------


## u-b

A short burst of five rounds targeting the remaining two flyers, starting with the clueless one:
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*31*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*35*] pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Flying mutant Dodge (Retreat for +3);
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Bart handles the dogs:
(3d6)[*6*] on Animal Handling 12
(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 17 (13 skill, +4 discriminatory smell)

Sean looks around through the scope:
(3d6)[*4*] on Observation 15 (up to 3 range penalty negated)

If nothing surfaces, Sean sneaks in and takes a look:
(3d6)[*15*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +1 sneakers, +2 chameleon)
(3d6)[*12*] on Perception/Observation 15

----------


## u-b

And, while Sean goes in, just in case...
(3d6)[*8*] on Traps (Per) 15

----------


## u-b

The flyers:
(3d6)[*8*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*14*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*8*] on Search 15

The others:
(3d6)[*15*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*4*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +2 net) - the cars
(3d6)[*13*] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +2 net) - the ambush
(3d6)[*10*] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +1 clothing, +1 extra time) - himself

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Architecture to deduce information about the building. Skill 13 (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Animal Smell 12 roll;
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Left to right, 9..12 bullets total, including those wasted (will target all the bears even if more bullets wasted, just allocating less bullets per bear). A miss by 1 hits torso instead.
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 20(?) (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +1(?) size, +6 acc, -7 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*15*] (7d6)[*26*] (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 14(?) (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +1(?) size, -7 range) rcl 4 for (7d6)[*26*] (7d6)[*19*] pi x3
(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns 14(?) (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +1(?) size, -7 range) rcl 5 for (7d6)[*28*] (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 14(?) (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +1(?) size, -7 range) rcl 6 for (7d6)[*22*] (7d6)[*33*] pi x3

Sean expects that an axe, a machete, a fire or, well, quite a lot of other stuff, would work against the plants. The problematic part is getting those plants safely targeted from a reasonable distance...
(3d6)[*14*] on Naturalist 12

----------


## Volthawk

Guess I'll do a burst between them as well.
Skill 20 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined + 1 size + 8 accuracy - 7 range): (3d6)[*8*]; Rcl 3; damage (7d6)[*25*], (7d6)[*25*] pi, (7d6)[*21*] pi
Skill 12 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined + 1 size - 7 range): (3d6)[*12*]; Rcl 3; damage (7d6)[*20*] pi, (7d6)[*24*] pi
Skill 12 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined + 1 size - 7 range): (3d6)[*8*]; Rcl 3; damage (7d6)[*28*] pi, (7d6)[*27*] pi
Skill 12 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined + 1 size - 7 range): (3d6)[*10*]; Rcl 3; damage (7d6)[*18*] pi, (7d6)[*26*] pi

----------


## u-b

Spraying fire as per B409 has just one penalty that is easy to forget about, but this time it is relevant: every target after the first gets cumulative +1 to felt recoil. This means the target #3 gets _one_ hit.

----------


## u-b

Shooting a bottle:
(3d6)[*12*] On Guns (Rifle) 18 (skill 18, +1 bond, +6 acc, +2 aim, +3 scope, +1 determined, -5(?) size, -8 range) for (7d6)[*23*]

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

All-Out Attack (Ranged) with the grenade launcher. Base skill 14, +4 targeting a hex, +1 for reflex sight, +1 for braced, +1 for All-Out, +2 for aim = 23 - range (3d6)[*14*]. Scatter if it misses (1d6)[*3*].

Damage (6d6+2)[*23*] cr ex, plus fragmentation, at skill 15-range (3d6)[*7*], damage (2d6)[*7*] cut.

----------


## u-b

> Waiting and letting the situation develop is an option, but it will let any enemy forces in the area roll to find you in the meantime.


That is pretty much as intended, except we'd like to notice them first.




> Your characters may also want to eat and drink while waiting.


I think we can live for 2..3 more hours without eating and drinking. If the caravan does not appear in 4 hours, let us know.




> Remind what your rolls for Camouflage and Stealth were?


I've rolled camouflage only and I believe the camouflage stays as it is (it is not great, but we are not re-doing it). I'll roll for stealth and observation. Sean will have pretty good stealth staying put. The others... well, let's hope Sean can spot anything creeping on them or at least the dogs would warn when it's close.




> (3d6)[13] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +2 net) - the cars
> (3d6)[13] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +2 net) - the ambush
> (3d6)[10] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +1 clothing, +1 extra time) - himself


(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 18 (including +1 from sneakers and +4 from chameleon)
(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15 (up to 3 range penalty negated if and when Sean otherwise notices anything suspicious)

----------


## Volthawk

Suppose that means I should roll stealth too.

Stealth 12: (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

I think I'll also roll for Bart:

(3d6)[*12*] on Stealth 12
(3d6)[*14*] on Observation 12

If I have to roll for the dogs, then oops as they only have the defaults. I'll try rolling for Bart to keep them at rest...

(3d6)[*10*] on Animal Handling 12

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

All-Out Attack (Ranged), 3 seconds aiming, braced, reflex sight, attacking a hex gives a skill of 23 - range, firing a single grenade. (3d6)[*7*]. Roll to scatter in case of a miss (1d6)[*5*]
Damage (6d6+2)[*15*] cr ex, fragmentation skill 15-range (3d6)[*12*], fragmentation damage (2d6)[*3*] cut.

----------


## u-b

Suppose they run in all six directions. First, Sean will spend a second shooting the one running roughly towards him...

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*33*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

Then he will spend two seconds to shoot two other dogs on "his" side, starting with the one further away...

(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*35*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -8 range) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

Bart aims and shoots at the dog moving roughly in his direction, saying he'll get that one...

(3d6)[*14*] on Guns 18 (13 skill, +4 acc, +1 sight, +1 determined, +5 RoF, -6 range) rcl 1 for some (2d6-1)[*5*] pi- all over the hit locations

----------


## u-b

Then Bart aims at some other dog. The same, if it is not down.

----------


## u-b

Sean waits to see which dog will shoot next, if any, then shoots at the other one.

Bart: (3d6)[*13*] on Guns 15 (13 skill, +4 acc, +1 sight, +1 determined, +5 RoF, -9 range) rcl 1 for some (2d6-1)[*4*] all over the hit locations
Sean: (3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns 11 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -9 range) for (7d6)[*19*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Stealth 16 (including +1 from sneakers and +2 from chameleon)
(3d6)[*14*] on Observation 15 (up to 3 range penalty negated)

----------


## GnomesofZurich2

Tariq loads the TNT into the backpack and takes it onto the wharf. Once it's set to blow on compound, he'll attach it to one of the posts supporting the wharf, near where the ship would presumably dock, using rope and duct tape, and try to conceal it.

Demolitions - 19, +1 for Attentive (3d6)[*12*]
Knot-Tying - 12, +1 for Attentive, +2 for taking extra time (3d6)[*12*]
Camouflage - 13, +1 for Attentive, +1 for taking extra time (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Sean:
(3d6)[*9*] on Camouflage 16 (including +2 from the net and +1 from the clothing, the later applicalbe only for Sean himself)
(3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 18 (including +1 from sneakers and +4 from chameleon)
(3d6)[*13*] on Observation 15 (up to 3 range penalty negated)
(3d6)[*16*] on Tactics 12 (what those guys might be up to)

Bart:
(3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 12
(3d6)[*12*] on Observation 12
(3d6)[*15*] on Animal Handling 12

Dogs:
(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth (whatever default)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Reaction Roll;
(3d6)[*9*]

different roll for something else;
(3d6)[*5*]

----------


## Volthawk

Going down the line (any going off defaults have the trait used in brackets):
Observation 12: (3d6)[*13*]
Body Language 8 (Detect Lies 12-4): (3d6)[*7*]
Armoury (Small Arms) 12: (3d6)[*8*]
Seamanship 8 (IQ 12-4): (3d6)[*14*]
Psychology 6 (IQ-6): (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Volthawk

Diplomacy 18-probable circumstance penalties (skill 14 + 4 reaction mods-??? penalties): (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 18 (17 technique, +6 acc, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 size, -8 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*25*] (7d6)[*29*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*14*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*14*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on NBC Suit 15 (11 skill, +4 extra time)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Naturalist 12




> covering some 20-yard stretches of building.


Given that Sean has first seen them from the outside, his original plan before the rolls above would be to shoot through the windows (at either the concrete ceilings or the plants, but generally into the rooms given that the roots are likely to be all over the place and not localized near their particular stalks. Say, three rooms for a start, at three different densities of 20, 40 and 80 pints of herbicide per room. Then to come back to take a look in the morning. I guess the Naturalist roll above might correct the dosage and assumptions.

----------


## u-b

*I mean, the squirt gun has a range of 12 yards, so there is no pressing need to come too close.

----------


## u-b

> ... roots are likely to be all over the place...


Reading a bit about it, I should have not be too keen about root absorption as it depends on the chem, but let's assume Sean has read the manual for the particular concoction and a successfull Naturalist should clarify things quite a bit.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on NBC Suit 13 (11 skill, +2 extra time)
(3d6)[*15*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*7*] on Naturalist 14? (+2 extra time, if applicable, to weed out all suspicious stuff)
(3d6)[*13*] on Scrounging 16
(3d6)[*8*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[*15*] on NBC Suit 13 (11 skill, +2 extra time)


Seems that the suit is not donned completely tight, which might or might not be a problem, depending on the possibility of close contact with something skin-affecting (using the gas mask, I think, requires no roll).

----------


## u-b

Going to Gunmetal:
(3d6)[*7*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*14*] on Navigation 17+ (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map, +X to repeat yesterday's road)

----------


## u-b

Going there:
(3d6)[*5*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*10*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)

----------


## Volthawk

Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Tracking 13 (Sean, to make sense of how it went here)

(3d6)[*11*] on Animal Handling 12 (Bart)
(3d6)[*10*] and (3d6)[*10*] on Tracking 18 (the dogs; 13 skill, +4 discriminatory smell, +6 a group of men, -5 for 1..7 days old; rolled twice per hour)

----------


## Volthawk

Diplomacy 14: (3d6)[*14*]

And a reaction roll, I suppose? (3d6+4)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Climb 11+ (11 skill, +X difficulty with e.g. an ordinary tree giving +5)
(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 18- (15 skill, +3 extra time, range penalties reduced by 3 not included)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 13 (to choose a reasonably safe and quick route; just getting there should be easier still)
(3d6)[*10*] on Stealth 16
(3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Some rolls by the opposing side;

(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Since the above rolls have been interpreted differently and we might some new ones, here they are:
(3d6)[*14*] on Navigation 10? (-3 to choose a reasonably safe and quick route) with complimentary (3d6)[*15*] on Observation 15 before departure
(3d6)[*12*] on Stealth 16
(3d6)[*11*] on Perception 15

----------


## u-b

Let's see if Sean can come up with some fancy tactics...
(3d6)[*9*] on Tactics 12

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Roll Intimidation or a Reaction Roll, Sean.

(3d6)[*7*]

(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Reaction roll: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*14*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)

----------


## Volthawk

Intelligence Analysis 11: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Ok, since we have some time, I'm spending one point on Intelligence Analysis digging _carefully_ through the papers trying to get aout of Richard all about how it is usually done if not what he draws from the papers...

(3d6)[*9*] on Intelligence Analysis 12 (10 skill, +2 extra time) with Richard's help (3d6)[*7*] on Intelligence Analysis 11

----------


## u-b

While Sean and Richard are busy with the papers given to them, Tariq spends some time in the workshop with the recently-acquired rifles:

(3d6)[*7*] on Armory (Small Arms) 21 (13 skill, +8 mods) time (1d6)[*3*] x20 min and up to (1d6+4)[*10*] bugs
(3d6)[*12*] on Armory (Small Arms) 21 (13 skill, +8 mods) time (1d6)[*3*] x20 min and up to (1d6+4)[*7*] bugs
(3d6)[*13*] on Armory (Small Arms) 20 (13 skill, +7 mods) time (1d6)[*6*] x20 min and up to (1d6+4)[*8*] bugs

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*6*] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +2 camo nets)

(3d6)[*8*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +2 chameleon, +1 sneakers)
(3d6)[*12*] on Perception/Observation 15? (15 base, up to -6..-7 darkness penalty negated, range modifier of which -3 is negated if and when Sean is in his final position)
(3d6)[*13*] on Traps (Per-based) 15? (15 base, up to -6 darkness penalty negated)
(3d6)[*12*] on Tactics 12 with (3d6)[*8*] conmlimentary consulting with Richard
(3d6)[*15*] on Tracking 13 (to interpret any tracks encountered, not to follow them)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Reaction Roll at -2;

(3d6-2)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

> Reaction Roll at -2


Sean does all the talking through Richard, who should have an extra +4.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sean does all the talking through Richard, who should have an extra +4.


Yup. Took that into account.

----------


## u-b

Going there tonight. The usual route, hide the cars, then Sean leads to team from some distance ahead.

(3d6)[*13*] on Area Knowledge 12
(3d6)[*6*] on Driving 16? (15 skill, +1 bond, maybe minus some darkness as we'll have the lights off)
(3d6)[*8*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*5*] on Camouflage 15 (13 skill, +2 camo nets)
(3d6)[*15*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +2 chameleon, +1 sneakers)
(3d6)[*16*] on Perception/Observation 15? (15 base, up to -6..-7 darkness penalty negated, range modifier of which -3 is negated if and when Sean is in his final position)
(3d6)[*12*] on Traps (Per-based) 15? (15 base, up to -6 darkness penalty negated)
(3d6)[*13*] on Tactics 12 with (3d6)[*10*] conmlimentary consulting with Richard

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Observation 15? (15 base, darkness penalty negated, range modifier of which -3 is negated, +3 extra time)

----------


## u-b

> To position yourself in cover AND line of sight to the courtyard interior, you'll need to get to higher ground.


Then out of cover it is. One long burst from maybe 10 yards from the entrance (depending on how dark it is there and how close Sean needs to be to target it all), which would be maybe up to 15 yards to the targets. I'm rolling for 12 potential hits. It might be less. I'm rolling as if everyone is sitting, which might not be totally the case.

(3d6)[*14*] on Stealth 16 (if a roll is required, but range and darknes apply as well)

(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*17*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*5*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3
(3d6)[*4*] on Targeted Guns 12? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -5? range, -2? target posture, darkness negated) pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

Let's see if that 17 is a malfunction or a critical failure and what consequences it has: (3d6)[*13*] and then (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

The weapon turns in your hand. You must take an extra Ready maneuver before you can use it again.

----------


## u-b

Oh, forgot those damages: (7d6)[*22*] (7d6)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Bart shotgun:
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (shotgun) 19 (13 skill, +4 acc, +2 aim, +5 rof, +1 sight, +1 determined, darkness negated, -7? range, -0? standing up) rcl. 1

Tariq grenades (flashbang then smoke, at about ground level of the wall _of the building_):
(3d6)[*6*] on Guns (grenade launcher) 15 (14 skill, +2 aim, +1 sight, +1 determined, +4 hex, darkness negated,  -7? range) rcl. 2

----------


## u-b

So, 9 potential hits from Bart.

Locations: (3d6)[*12*](3d6)[*9*](3d6)[*9*](3d6)[*13*](3d6)[*14*](3d6)[*13*](3d6)[*14*](3d6)[*11*](3d6)[*13*]
Damage: (2d6-1)[*7*](2d6-1)[*3*](2d6-1)[*5*](2d6-1)[*2*](2d6-1)[*6*](2d6-1)[*5*](2d6-1)[*9*](2d6-1)[*4*](2d6-1)[*8*] pi-

----------


## u-b

Everyone in the courtyard is to make a HT-5 roll vs stun. Some inside the building are to make the same with HT+0 (without flash). This also causes smoke out to 10 yards from the point of impact.
Then there is the gas cloud that spreads at 5 yards per second out to 8 yards, possibly getting most guys in the yard in round 1. Everyone caught in is to make two rolls: HT-2 vs coughing and HT-2 vs blindness. This _also_ affects the visibility, in addition to smoke.
So please specify all the vision penalties and whether they are total or per yard into the clouds.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> So please specify all the vision penalties and whether they are total or per yard into the clouds.


The smoke itself gives a -4 Vision penalty in total, IIRC. Going into the smoke does not make it worse.

Of course, the blindness from the flash gives -10 that overrules that penalty.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Everyone in the courtyard is to make a HT-5 roll vs stun. Some inside the building are to make the same with HT+0 (without flash). This also causes smoke out to 10 yards from the point of impact.
> Then there is the gas cloud that spreads at 5 yards per second out to 8 yards, possibly getting most guys in the yard in round 1. Everyone caught in is to make two rolls: HT-2 vs coughing and HT-2 vs blindness. This _also_ affects the visibility, in addition to smoke.


Rolling HT-5 against stun;

(3d6)[*11*]

For anyone caught in the cloud, rolling HT-2 against coughing and blindness;

(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Fast-Draw 12

----------


## u-b

A heroic charge forward and a bit to the left, one or two yards into the smoke, intending to use the left part of the courtyard wall as a cover from the left-side people and target the right side through the entrance. It might be less than 12 targets and however many shoits, please specify.

(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*27*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*34*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*34*] pi x3
(3d6)[*17*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*16*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*32*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*32*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*29*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

Is it a malfunction? (3d6)[*9*] And on the table: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Sean drops his weapon after four shots.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

If your shots did not critically miss, you'd fire 12 bullets for 10 targets.

You hit one, roll damage.

Dropped the rifle, yes.

----------


## u-b

> You hit one, roll damage.


Why just one? With the modifiers I've used, another one would get hit in the torso. Is is -4 range to the guy?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

My mistake, fixing it now.

----------


## Volthawk

I suppose if Richard can see 12 guys, I'll do a burst to hit 10 of them - I'm assuming that like Sean, a 12-shot burst can hit 10, if not take attacks off the bottom to suit the reality of the situation.

First of all, he's using Lightning Fingers to turn his rifle's tactical light on. Light's not a problem, it seems, but the main reason is that anyone looking at the light (hopefully anyone trying to find where Bart's shooting or the grenades came from, and maybe some more in the general disarray and confusion) has to make a HT-4 test or be blinded for (10*margin of failure) seconds.

As for the burst...
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*7*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*29*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*15*], damage (7d6)[*26*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*17*], damage (7d6)[*20*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*27*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*6*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi

Not entirely sure about the modifiers there, given I'm not clear on the ranges involved as a part of not being generally 100% on the positioning of us in cover relative to everything else, nor if the potential posture mods have gone away now people are aware of us and may have started getting up, so adjust if necessary.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I suppose if Richard can see 12 guys, I'll do a burst to hit 10 of them - I'm assuming that like Sean, a 12-shot burst can hit 10, if not take attacks off the bottom to suit the reality of the situation.
> 
> First of all, he's using Lightning Fingers to turn his rifle's tactical light on. Light's not a problem, it seems, but the main reason is that anyone looking at the light (hopefully anyone trying to find where Bart's shooting or the grenades came from, and maybe some more in the general disarray and confusion) has to make a HT-4 test or be blinded for (10*margin of failure) seconds.


You spend 12 bullets on shooting at 10 bad guys, yes.

Your modifiers are mostly okay, although you're probably not going to hit any enemies lying down or sitting. The stray shots might hit someone else, though.

Turning on the light is a good move, it works.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

stray shots (effective skill 7);
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]

Damage rolls in next post.

Bad guys try to recover from stun (12);
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Firing a four-shot burst trying to catch as many of the slavers as he can in the right of the courtyard. Hope is there's less wastage that way.

Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*9*], damage [roll]7d[/roll] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*10*], damage [roll]7d[/roll] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*13*], damage [roll]7d[/roll] pi
Skill 7 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*7*], damage [roll]7d[/roll] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Only one hits, the rest are stray shots.

Rolling damage for the hit;
(7d6)[*28*] pi

Rolling for stray shots (skill 7);
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

12 Bad guys rolling to recover from stun (12 -5 +1);
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*27*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*18*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*17*] pi x3

----------


## Volthawk

Given Richard's only got four shots left before reloading, going to fire a 3-shot burst at one of them and then do an extra effort instant reload.

Skill 8 (Guns 15 + 1 RoF + 1 bond + 1 determined + 1 laser - 4 smoke - 7 range - others?): (3d6)[*14*], Rcl 3, damage (7d6)[*24*] pi, (7d6)[*26*] pi pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bad guys HT 12 -5 +2 rolls;

(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting them one round each with 2(?) extra rounds, starting with the recovered side...
(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*33*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*14*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Recovering from stun 12-5+3;
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting the remaining bullets at the remaining guys, starting with the one that seems no longer stunned:
(3d6)[*16*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*31*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns 10? (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3? range, -2? target posture, -4 smoke, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*27*] pi x3

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +2 chameleon, +1 sneakers)
(3d6)[*9*] on Perception/Observation 15 (15 base, darkness negated)

----------


## Volthawk

Interrogation takes 5 minutes a question, so let's do six rolls to cover the next half hour, with results being transmitted to the others as and when Richard gets them.

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*13*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*14*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*8*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*7*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

If no strong objections, advancing to the entrance into the building, listening for some time and taking a quick look inside only if nothing fancy is heard. The maneuver then is all-out defense (dodge) with at most the head and half of the body exposed and then de-exposed. The defense, if needed, will include extra effort.

(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +2 chameleon, +1 sneakers)
(3d6)[*9*] on Hearing 15 (15 base)
...then maybe...
(3d6)[*12*] on Observation 15 (15 base, darkness negated but please specify the exact value where Sean looks)

Range penalties apply as usual to the both sides in question.

If all clear, repeat as needed.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yep.

(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Grenade: (3d6)[*7*] on Throwing 12 (11 skill, +4 square, -3 range)

Not sure if Sean should observe the target or take a penalty throwing blind. I mean, the square targeted is 7 yards around the corner, it's location is known and it's not going anywhere...

Explosion: (4d6)[*12*] cr ex reduced by range as usual and (3d6)[*10*] at skill 15 rcl 3 for (2d6)[*12*] cut

Anyone taking cr ex damage rolls against unmodified HT or gets stunned (protected hearing helps).

----------


## u-b

Oh, and I think I'll need new Stealth: (3d6)[*13*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +2 chameleon, +1 sneakers, and then there's some darkness)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

oh boy

rolls
(3d6)[*5*]

(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

rolls;
the dog: (3d6)[*7*]

Sean: (3d6)[*9*]

(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

*Turn IR Flashlight ON. Leave IR Laser ON.* This should produce a wide nominally 10-yard IR beam with a much brighter IR dot in the center. With enough night vision it should be possible to see things in excess of 10 yards. The rules do NOT state it anywhere, but I highly suspect the beam length is calibrated at "no darkness penalty to see with normal vision". Then observe (details IC).

(3d6)[*14*] on Observation 17 (skill 15, extra time +2)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Good.

(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Aiming, then shooting at least 6 rounds at those men (plus however many wasted), targeting skull, face and face (or whatever areas are exposed through the gaps in the glass), then a step or heroic retreat into some total cover (please specify which one is required).

(3d6)[*12*] on Guns 19 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +6 acc, +2 aim, -4 range, -7 target, darkness negated) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*25*] (7d6)[*28*] pi
(3d6)[*8*] on Guns 11 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range, -5 target, darkness negated) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*29*] (7d6)[*15*] pi
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns 11 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range, -5 target, darkness negated) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*28*] (7d6)[*29*] pi

(a miss by 1 hits the torso instead, with all implication of the DRs at that part)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Total cover while standing in the lobby would require either a Change Posture (to get behind couches on the floor), or a Heroic Retreat into further back.

----------


## u-b

Giving the man a couple of seconds, then skeaking back to take a quickly aimed shot at his skull, assuming it's still visible.

(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 16 (13 skill, +2 chameleon, +1 sneakers)
(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15 (darkness negated)

(3d6)[*8*] on Guns 17 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +6 acc, -4 range, -7 target, darkness negated) for (7d6)[*21*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Per 11 roll;

(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

If there's a lock to be picked, Sean works on it quietly and without any hurry while remaining out of the doorway as much as practical. If the lock is unlocked, Sean does not immediately open the door, but instead stands ready.

(3d6)[*7*] on Lockpicking 14 (skill 11, extra time +3)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Observation 15 (if there is at least -6 darkness penalty on the other side of the door, -6 of which will be negated)

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Throwing 14 (11 skill, +2 aim, +4 hex, -3 range)

----------


## u-b

Scatter 1 yard (1 = north, then clockwise): (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Volthawk

As before, going to do half an hour's worth of questioning now, don't want to get too far ahead while we're in the field and unexpected things may happen. They're in 5-minute blocks, if something does happen to interrupt.

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*14*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*13*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*6*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*8*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]

Meanwhile Bart's going to search the room for intel with his skill of...I don't know his effective Search: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bart's Search skill is 13.

----------


## u-b

Sean wants some or most of them into his field of view before we open fire _and_ a possibility to target them from Tariq's direction too.

(3d6)[*12*] on Tactics 12
(3d6)[*11*] on Camouflage 14
(3d6)[*4*] on Stealth 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Observation 15 (darkness and up to -3 range negated; IR illuminator is off if it's still -6..-7 dark, in high-power mode otherwise)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy roll;

(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright then, Richard's next half hour of questions:

Interrogation 11: [rolll]3d6[/roll]
Interrogation 11: [rolll]3d6[/roll]
Interrogation 11: [rolll]3d6[/roll]
Interrogation 11: [rolll]3d6[/roll]
Interrogation 11: [rolll]3d6[/roll]
Interrogation 11: [rolll]3d6[/roll]

----------


## Volthawk

Oh, whoops. Triple l in roll.

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*8*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*17*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*14*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*3*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Sean takes a well-aimed burst all over the van's windshield, starting with the exact point of the windshield behind which he sees the driver's skull...

(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 19 OR 34 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +9 acc, +2 aim, +2 RoF, -7 range; +0 size -7 skull OR +4 size -3 large window) rcl 3

----------


## u-b

So, that's a hit at the driver and 9 more hits at the windshield of the vehicle. Let's see (assuming there are 4 occupants)...

(7d6)[*20*] pi x4 at the driver (minus whatever skull DR)

Each of the extra hits gets _some_ passenger at 9 or less...

(3d6)[*13*] passenger (1d4)[*4*]
(3d6)[*8*] passenger (1d4)[*2*]
(3d6)[*14*] passenger (1d4)[*1*]
(3d6)[*9*] passenger (1d4)[*1*]
(3d6)[*8*] passenger (1d4)[*2*]
(3d6)[*13*] passenger (1d4)[*4*]
(3d6)[*13*] passenger (1d4)[*4*]
(3d6)[*13*] passenger (1d4)[*2*]
(3d6)[*13*] passenger (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Assuming 1 is the driver and 2 is the front seat guy, 2 hits at the front seat guy.

(7d6)[*24*] driver at hit location (3d6)[*13*]
(7d6)[*30*] front seat guy at hit location (3d6)[*11*]
(7d6)[*26*] front seat guy at hit location (3d6)[*11*]

So, the above is the minimum. Feel free to throw in Overpenetration as per B408 for backseat occupants and/or Hitting the Wrong Target as per B389 for leading / trailing bikers.

----------


## u-b

All three locations are inappropriate given the targeted area, so either reroll until appropriate or consider as three body hits.

----------


## JbeJ275

Each of the Wafflehouse Men kneel, and fire through doorways at the approaching bikers, aimed shots at the vitals.

13+3Acc+2 Aim+5 RoF+1 Braced-7 Range-3 for Vitals=13 Rcl 1
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## JbeJ275

So that's

(1d6+1)[*2*]
(1d6+1)[*6*]
(1d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## JbeJ275

And any damage that goes through DR is multiplied by three.

----------


## u-b

It does not seem relevant in this case, but when targeting the vitals a miss by 1 hits the torso instead, so that should be one more torso hit.

----------


## Volthawk

Tariq's firing at skill 17, as far as I can tell (Skill 14 + 1 acc + 1 bracing + 4 targeting hex + 1 sight + 1 AoA + 2 aim - 7 range): (3d6)[*11*], scatter if needed (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT-5 roll to resist stunning and blindness; (3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Both Wafflehouse men aim at the same targets as before, this time moving the focus of their aim to their enemies' arms.

----------


## JbeJ275

I put that in the wrong thread, serves me right for having too many tabs open.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

SR rolls;
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

HT-5 roll to recover from stun;
(3d6)[*16*]

Falling 5 yards damage;
(2d6)[*3*]
(2d6)[*2*]
(2d6)[*11*]
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

I assume Sean does not target the guy steering his bike. If he does, shooting 5 rounds instead of 1, for +1 more to hit at rcl 3.

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +6 acc, -7 range, -2 posture)

----------


## u-b

A bullet through the vitals: (7d6)[*26*] pi x3

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

In case you targeted the not-stunned biker;
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Giving two of the bikers a shot in the arm... 

13+3Acc+5 RoF+1 Braced-7 Range-2 for Arm=12 Rcl 1

(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## JbeJ275

To check if any of that does anything:

(1d6+1)[*5*]
(1d6+1)[*2*]
(1d6+1)[*7*]
(1d6+1)[*6*]
(1d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## Volthawk

Attacking at skill 15 (Skill 14 + 1 acc + 1 bracing + 4 targeting hex + 1 sight + 1 AoA + 7 range): (3d6)[*8*], scatter if needed (1d6)[*5*]

If that 5-yard move was enough to get him over 50 yards away, it's skill 14, but I don't think that's the case.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Wasn't that far. You hit him.

Rolling HT-5;
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Stunned bikers HT -5+1 roll;
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Biker SR roll;
(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Falling 5 yards damage;
(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting the biker (in the back?) with 5 rounds:

(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 16 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +6 acc, +1 RoF, -8 range, -2 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*29*] (7d6)[*25*] (7d6)[*31*] etc. pi x3

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Stealth 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Perception/Observation 15

----------


## u-b

Tariq: (3d6)[*8*] on Architecture regarding the following questions:

1. How it the vault ventilated and illuminated?
2. Can we inject something into the ventilation?
3. Cah we switch off the ligths?
4. What would we have to do to blast it open (not necessarily at the door (e.g. a ceiling is fine)?

----------


## u-b

Tariq finding the nearest vent access port:

(3d6)[*11*] on Architecture 13

----------


## u-b

Tariq modifying a 40mm gas grenade:

(3d6)[*9*] on Enginier (Small Arms) with all the Quick Gadgeteer bonuses for trivial modification

----------


## u-b

For now, let's try to get them start negotiations...

(3d6)[*11*] on Intimidate 13(?) (9 skill, +4(?) difficulty)
(3d6)[*8*] on Will 13

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Hearing -1 roll;
(3d6)[*5*]

----------


## Volthawk

Diplomacy 14: (3d6)[*12*]
Complementary Intimidation 12: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing Will 13;
(3d6)[*8*]

Another roll;
(3d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

To play it "safe" on the inhabitants, for the first explosion Tariq will go with 2 pounds of TNT, tamped with dead bodies just enough to give a 10% increase of the effect relative to just placing the explosive on the open floor. Since "The damage is 6d x square root of (weight of explosive in lbs. x 4 x REF)", what we get is...

(6d6)[*15*] x 2.8

----------


## u-b

> Errr... (6d6)[15] x 3.1 for the tamping


That was 46 damage and not enough to make a hole. Then Tariq will go through the mess to repeat with a smaller similarly-tamped charge exactly in the dent of the previous blast...

(6d6)[*26*] x 2.2

----------


## u-b

That's 57 more damage. The vault ceiling takes a total of 26 + 37 = 63 damage to its 47 hit points. Possible fragmentation to those below:

(3d6)[*9*] rcl 3 for (1d6-2)[*2*](?)

----------


## u-b

(1d4+1)[*2*] jerry cans 5 gallons each

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy roll;
(3d6+2)[*11*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy self-control roll;
[ooc]3d6[/ooc]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Oops, I mean:




> Enemy self-control roll;
> (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*11*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*16*] on Perception 15 (with maybe 0..3 darkness penalty)

----------


## u-b

Going hunting:

(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*12*] on complimentary Naturalist 12
(3d6)[*12*] on complimentary Survival 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15

----------


## u-b

Getting the chickens into that barn of theirs...

(3d6)[*8*] on Animal Handling 12(?) (7 skill, +5(?) extra time) with complimentary (3d6)[*6*] on Naturalist 12 and maybe some help from Ramsey

Extra time assumes a base time of one minute and half an hour actually spent. No idea what the difficulty modifier(s) would be.

----------


## u-b

Tariq is fixing and/or rebuilding some thingies (not sure if he can manage all of them before we leave or even today):

(3d6)[*7*] skill 20 for (1d6)[*6*] x30 min with (1d6+4)[*8*] bugs* working on Desert Eagle
(3d6)[*14*] skill 22 for (1d6)[*6*] x20 min with (1d6+4)[*5*] bugs* working on M1 Garand
(3d6)[*10*] skill 22 for (1d6)[*2*] x20 min with (1d6+4)[*9*] bugs* working on M1 Garand
(3d6)[*6*] skill 21 for (1d6)[*1*] x20 min with (1d6+4)[*5*] bugs* working on M1 Garand
(3d6)[*13*] skill 21 for (1d6)[*2*] x20 min with (1d6+4)[*9*] bugs* working on M1 Garand
(3d6)[*11*] skill 21 for (1d6)[*4*] x20 min with (1d6+4)[*6*] bugs* working on M1 Garand

*Minus twice the margin of success

----------


## u-b

All done in 8 hours of work with no bugs anywhere. Doing the pistol and one rifle before lunch in 5 hours total (say by 14:00..15:00 or thereabouts, considering a not-too-early start), then eventually the rest.

----------


## u-b

Oh, got to update the table and noticed we already had three rifles fixed. So disregard the last three. Will think what to do for the evening.

----------


## Volthawk

Been a while since I've remembered to do this:

Merchant 15 (13 + 2 half reaction mod): (3d6)[*11*]
Complementary Diplomacy 14: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*12*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*10*] on Perception 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*8*] on Perception/Observation 15

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Richard has rolled +5 on Merchant, but I also need to know how well the traders rolled to assess the exact amount of bullets that we got after the listed purchases.


Okay.

Opposing Merchant 15;
(3d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

> OC: Sean, do you still have the Flashbacks Disadvantages?


Absolutely.

(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Fast-Draw (Rifle)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Man in Shack, Guns 13 +1 RoF8! +1 AoA, Rcl 2;
(3d6)[*15*]

Bear Dodge 11;
(3d6)[*14*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Gun damage, 1 hit;
(3d6-1)[*15*] Pi

----------


## Volthawk

Fast-Draw (Rifle) 14: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Shooting a long burst at two "bears" and three "reptilians" the moment they are all near the shack...

(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 22(?) (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +6 acc, +2(?) aim, +1 size, -6 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*24*] (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 14 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 size, -6 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*23*] (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 14 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 size, -6 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*21*] (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 14 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 size, -6 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*32*] (7d6)[*23*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 14 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 size, -6 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*21*] (7d6)[*21*] pi x3

Expending 12 bullets total and targeting each thing at least once (assuming 2 bullets wasted; if more wasted, reduce targeting to one bullet each, starting from the last line and up). A miss by I hits the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Bear HT 14 Death Check;
(3d6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*28*]
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*29*]
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*21*]
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*28*]
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*20*]
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*29*]
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*30*]
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*28*]

Expending the remaining 8 bullets targeting up to 8 wolves (not sure how many are wasted instead). A miss by I hits the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 17 (13 skill, +1 collimator, +4 acc, +5 RoF, +1 determined, -7 range) rcl 1

----------


## u-b

> (3d6)[8] on *Guns (Shotgun)* 17 (13 skill, +1 collimator, +4 acc, +5 RoF, +1 determined, -7 range) rcl 1


So, that's up to 10 hits by Bart at whatever wolf he was targeting (maybe the same that Sean has missed).

*Spoiler: Rolling damage and hit locations, in case they are relevant*
Show

[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*16*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*12*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*12*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*12*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*11*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*10*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*16*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*10*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*10*]
[roll]2d-1[/roll] pi- at (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Rolling damage and hit locations, in case they are relevant*
Show

(2d6-1)[*7*] (2d6-1)[*5*] (2d6-1)[*4*] (2d6-1)[*4*] (2d6-1)[*6*]
(2d6-1)[*4*] (2d6-1)[*10*] (2d6-1)[*7*] (2d6-1)[*11*] (2d6-1)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

> Sean blazes away (spending 12 bullets in the process) and scores hits on seven of the horrors.


With 8 rounds total in the gun this means Sean has used Rapid Reload costing him one FP. Ok, here I do it again, for one extra FP, and shoot 12 more rounds, for up to 8 targets...

(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*20*]
(3d6)[*5*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*28*]
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*27*]
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*30*]
(3d6)[*4*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*30*]
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*30*]
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*33*]
(3d6)[*12*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 13 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range) for (7d6)[*22*]

A miss by I hits the torso instead.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

A certain roll;
(3d6)[*9*]

(3d6)[*10*]

(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Navigation 17 (12 skill, +1 compass, +4 map)
(3d6)[*13*] on Driving 16 (15 skill, +1 bond)
(3d6)[*7*] on Perception 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*6*] on Stealth 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*13*] on Traps 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Tactics 12

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*11*] on Perception/Observation 15

----------


## Volthawk

Observation/Perception 12: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*5*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*14*] on Tactics 12

----------


## Volthawk

Fast-Draw (Rifle) 14: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*8*] on Fast-Draw (Rifle) 12

----------


## u-b

When SMG man and/or Richard open fire, Sean will try to get most of the outside group using up to 12 rounds total...

(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*24*] pi x3
(3d6)[*7*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*27*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*21*] pi x3
(3d6)[*9*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*22*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x3
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*16*] pi x3
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*32*] pi x3
(3d6)[*15*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 12 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -6 range, -2(?) posture) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x3

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*6*] on Observation 15 (3 less range penalties through the scope)
(3d6)[*13*] on Tracking 13
(3d6)[*7*] (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*12*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*11*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

Bart lets the dogs out:
(3d6)[*12*] on Animal Handling (Dogs) 12

----------


## u-b

The dogs follow the trail:
(3d6)[*4*] on Tracking 23 (13 skill, +4 smell, +6 following a group of men) per 30 minutes

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Opposing skill 13;
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*17*] on Observation 15 (3 less range penalties through the scope)

----------


## u-b

Whoa! Do I see something that is _not_ there?

----------


## u-b

Using iron sights with IR laser and shooting up to 12 bullets total, covering an area up to 9 yards wide, including 3 men and up to 6 empty hexes. Targeting specifically the arms, so no effect from posture.

(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 20 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, +6 acc, +2 aim, -7 range, -2 location, -0 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*30*] (7d6)[*27*] pi
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range, -2 location, -0 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*27*] (7d6)[*22*] pi
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, +1 determined, -7 range, -2 location, -0 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*23*] (7d6)[*17*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Shooting a 5-round burst at the platform guard, aiming at vitals: Skill 17 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 6 Acc + 1 sight + 1 determined + 2 aim + 1 RoF - 7 range - 3 location): (3d6)[*5*], rcl 3, damage (7d6)[*24*], (7d6)[*23*], (7d6)[*14*], (7d6)[*22*], (7d6)[*25*], all pi and x3 damage mult

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemies dodge and drop;
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Man on elevated platform;
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 11 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -7 range, -2 location, -0 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*26*] (7d6)[*28*] pi
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 11 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -7 range, -2 location, -0 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*23*] (7d6)[*27*] pi
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 11 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -7 range, -2 location, -0 posture) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*24*] (7d6)[*16*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Enemy HT rolls;
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Will spend one hour providing first aid. This includes a TL8 Crash Kit and x2 extra time for 20 minutes per guy.

(3d6)[*10*] on First Aid 15 for (1d6)[*5*] hp
(3d6)[*6*] on First Aid 15 for (1d6)[*1*] hp
(3d6)[*9*] on First Aid 15 for (1d6)[*4*] hp

By this time the militia men have packed the loot from the cabin and Sean proceeds to check the horses (the breed and state of steeds themselves, riding gear, saddlebags and what not) and the men.

(3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*9*] (3d6)[*4*] (3d6)[*5*] on Search 15




> A pair of big plastic barrels that look to have been recently dug up out of an adjacent hole - now kept next to the wooden pseudo-cabin.


Are these in addition to the stuff in #517? Is so, we take these too.

----------


## Volthawk

Let's say up to an hour of talking while Sean binds wounds, does his looting, and whatever else comes to mind.

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*9*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*13*]

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*15*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*8*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*10*]

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*8*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*10*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]

Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*12*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*17*]
Interrogation 11: (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*13*] on Tactics 12

----------


## Volthawk

With +2 for Combat Reflexes, that's straight Will 12: (3d6)[*12*]
Fright Table roll, if he fails: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Fright Checks:
Sean: (3d6-2)[*11*]
Militia: (3d6-2)[*10*] (3d6-2)[*9*] (3d6-2)[*6*]
_Eventually_ Bart: (3d6-2)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Oops. I think I've applied the -2 wrong way around, so only one militia man succeeds and everyone else fails. So, lets see the effects (not rolling for Bart yet):
Sean: (3d6+3)[*10*]
Militia:  (3d6+3)[*17*] (3d6+4)[*13*] (assuming Will 11 and no modifiers)

----------


## u-b

Sean is stunned for (1d6)[*1*] seconds, after which... (3d6)[*14*] (3d6)[*11*] (3d6)[*8*] (3d6)[*17*] (3d6)[*12*] on modified Will 10
Also, a possible flashback on 6-: (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The penalty applies to Will, not the dice rolled.

Anyway, the NPCs do not suffer a Fright Check yet, they are hiding in the cabin. (You were right, they did not see the approaching things. For now, we'll simply note what they rolled and apply the results when appropriate. The militia NPCs have Will 10, Bart has Will 11.)

----------


## u-b

> they are hiding in the cabin


Sean told them to be on the roof, but whatever.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Sean told them to be on the roof, but whatever.


Duly noted, I was being fast and loose with the details.

----------


## Volthawk

Richard's spending those four seconds shooting, with each second being a 10-round AoO (Determined) spread out across the horde hitting ten of them once each - given how many they are, I'm assuming Richard can chain targets closer than one yard from each other and so won't waste bullets, but if that's not the case (or his earlier attacks remove enough for the later ones to have gaps) then drop attacks as needed. This is going to need to take two Rapid Reloads, costing him 2 FP and leaving him with a full magazine when Sean recovers.

Range-wise, they started at around 35 yards, lurched forward a bit and Richard took a few steps forward to talk, so assuming they're just within 30 yards now? If they're still over 30 yards away for any burst, then apply a -1 penalty, and as they'll presumably keep approaching as he shoots if they get to 20 yards then add +1 to the relevant bursts. Not entirely sure how fast they are besides being slower than us.

Second 1:
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*10*], damage (7d6)[*27*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*21*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*15*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*36*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*16*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*16*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*13*], damage (7d6)[*30*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*14*], damage (7d6)[*26*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*4*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*16*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi

Second 2:
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*5*], damage (7d6)[*24*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*34*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*15*], damage (7d6)[*29*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*15*], damage (7d6)[*24*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*21*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*7*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*13*], damage (7d6)[*26*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*13*], damage (7d6)[*32*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*17*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi

Second 3:
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*13*], damage (7d6)[*19*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*10*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*6*], damage (7d6)[*20*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*27*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*16*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*10*], damage (7d6)[*30*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*21*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*15*], damage (7d6)[*27*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi

Second 4:
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*7*], damage (7d6)[*21*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*14*], damage (7d6)[*26*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*9*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*8*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*13*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*32*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*7*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*27*] pi

----------


## u-b

> Skill 11 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined -7 range): (3d6)[*17*], damage (7d6)[25] pi


I think you should roll for this one...

----------


## Volthawk

> I think you should roll for this one...


Oh yeah.

Malfunction on 17+: (3d6)[*9*]
Malfunction: (3d6)[*5*]

Otherwise, critical miss: (3d6)[*5*]

----------


## Volthawk

> Oh yeah.
> 
> Malfunction on 17+: (3d6)[*12*]
> Malfunction: [roll1]
> 
> Otherwise, critical miss: [roll2]


Ranged attack, so "hit yourself" gets rerolled: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Volthawk

> Ranged attack, so "hit yourself" gets rerolled: [roll0]


Weapon turns in hand and needs a Ready manuever to be able to keep shooting - that was triggered on the final attack of the second 2 burst, so that burst fires normally but then Richard needs to take a second readying his gun. That means the whole set takes 5 seconds, so the last one hasn't happened by the time Sean recovers - Richard will fire the last burst in the second Sean first acts, though.

----------


## u-b

Throwing the flare at the fuel-soaked bush:

(3d6)[*14*] on Throwing 13(?) (11 skill, +1 determined, +4 hex, -3(?) range)

----------


## u-b

Scatter: (1d6)[*1*] where 1 is forward

----------


## u-b

Suppose this still hits the bush if it is of any real size?

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

The throw hits the bush and ignites chemicals.

The horrors approach at Move 4 per turn.

Richard's shooting does not waste bullets, the enemies are massed together. They do not make defence rolls, for now.

Mental note to self; -1, x1/5, 6 full multiple.

----------


## u-b

Shooting a long burst at the lot, targeting some other part than what Richard is targeting, six things total at two bullets each.

(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*21*] (7d6)[*25*] pi x3(?)
(3d6)[*10*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*28*] (7d6)[*23*] pi x3(?)
(3d6)[*11*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*18*] (7d6)[*23*] pi x3(?)
(3d6)[*6*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*34*] (7d6)[*22*] pi x3(?)
(3d6)[*13*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*22*] (7d6)[*23*] pi x3(?)
(3d6)[*8*] on Targeted Guns (Rifle) 15 (17 technique, +1 bond, +1 laser, -4 range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*17*] (7d6)[*27*] pi x3(?)

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

(3d6)[*7*] on Observation 15 to make sense of why less of them are down than might otherwise be expected

----------


## u-b

> Does switching to your rifle require a Ready before you start shooting?


Not sure. Sean had it in hand, but in left _hand_, so maybe Fast-Draw with some sort of bonus?

(3d6)[*13*] on Fast-Draw (Long Arm) 12+ (12 skill, +? difficulty)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Not sure. Sean had it in hand, but in left _hand_, so maybe Fast-Draw with some sort of bonus?
> 
> [roll0] on Fast-Draw (Long Arm) 12+ (12 skill, +? difficulty)


A rifle in one single off-hand is only technically ready and not very good for shooting (raised ST, off-hand penalties). Switching to a proper two-handed grip with your dominant leading is what you rolled with, and that switch requires either a Fast-Draw OR a Perk like Grip Mastery, IIRC.

No bonus or penalty to the Fast-Draw. Failure just means it takes a Ready.

Richard and the NPCs can act before Sean shoots, and then as Sean shoots. The monsters will keep advancing 4 yards per second, and the ones on fire suffer 1d burn per turn.

----------


## u-b

> OC: okay, while Sean and Richard are acting, what will the NPCs on top of the cabin do in the meantime?


After making (and possibly failing) whatever fright checks, I guess they'll aim and shoot at the illuminated targets. The back ranks, if they feel prudent to behave as told. I'll roll for all three of them, just in case. And they probably see by now that the targets are tough, but doable, so three rounds at a time.

(3d6)[*4*] on Guns (Rifle) 14+ (10+ skill, +6 acc, +1 determined, -3 range) rcl 3 for (7d6+1)[*22*] (7d6+1)[*30*] (7d6+1)[*31*] pi
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 14+ (10+ skill, +6 acc, +1 determined, -3 range) rcl 3 for (7d6+1)[*14*] (7d6+1)[*28*] (7d6+1)[*27*] pi
(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 14+ (10+ skill, +6 acc, +1 determined, -3 range) rcl 3 for (7d6+1)[*20*] (7d6+1)[*28*] (7d6+1)[*25*] pi

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Okay, good.
I'll roll the Fright Checks.
Will 10 -2;

(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*10*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Dang. All failed...
(3d6+7)[*14*]
(3d6+1)[*5*]
(3d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Results;
[14] lose (1d6)[*1*] FP and (1d6)[*2*] seconds of stun, then roll Will-2 every second to recover.
[5] stunned for 1 second, then recover without a roll.
[8] stunned for 1 second, then roll Will-2 every second to recover.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Recovering from stun;
Militia #2
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]

Militia #3
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*3*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

A long burst at all the same guys, except that the downed target is replaced by the one behind it. Heroically retreating either before or after the burst for three steps straight back costing Sean 6 yards of normal movement (they should be 2 yards away by my calculation and Sean probably cannot target six guys from that close).

(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 18(?) (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -2(?) range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*18*] pi
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 18(?) (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -2(?) range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*21*] pi
(3d6)[*5*] on Guns (Rifle) 18(?) (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -2(?) range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*20*] pi
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 17(?) (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3(?) range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*20*] (7d6)[*24*] (7d6)[*15*] pi
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 18(?) (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -2(?) range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*29*] pi
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 18(?) (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -2(?) range) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*26*] pi

Then heroically heroically reload. 7/12 FP remaining.

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, if Richard can throw it that's a Move and Attack (spending an FP to ignore the penalties, and moving backwards after throwing) aimed at where they'll be in a second, based on their previous speed - I think that's 5 yards away from Richard's starting position? It does mean that he's still at risk of fragmentation, even after moving back, but that's what all this armour he's wearing is for.

Skill 15 (DX 13 + 4 targeting an area - 2 range): (3d6)[*10*]
Scatter (if needed): (1d6)[*2*]

Explosion Damage: (4d6)[*16*] cr ex
Fragmentation, Skill 15: (3d6)[*8*]
Fragmentation Damage: (2d6)[*2*] cut

----------


## Volthawk

Two bits of shrapnel hit Richard, so two hit locations: (3d6)[*10*], (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

This is how many monsters are on fire now (including the monsters catching fire from the spreading);
(2d6+6)[*12*]

Every monster on fire suffers (1d6)[*6*] burning damage this turn.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*8*] on Tactics 12

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

NPCs Wait, brace their guns.

(1d6)[*1*] monsters catch fire this turn, adding to the 12 who already got toasted.

Every monster on fire suffers (1d6)[*6*] burning damage this turn.

----------


## u-b

Shooting at those brain-like things...

(3d6)[*8*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*19*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*25*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*15*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*26*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*25*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*29*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*21*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*32*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*22*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*28*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*24*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*11*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*17*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 10 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -3 range, -7 size) rcl 3 for (7d6)[*26*] pi x4(?)

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

In case it is relevant, here are perception rolls for militia men: (3d6)[*10*] (3d6)[*6*] (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

(1d6)[*1*] monsters catch fire this turn.

Every monster on fire suffers (1d6)[*2*] burning damage this turn.

----------


## u-b

Supposing the monsters are in range 3..7 yards from the start. Some may be behind some others in which case they are targeted anyway, but maybe at a further penalty and are only hit with the rest of the damage left after penetrating their friends. Not sure how many can be targeted and how many rounds are wasted, so rolling for each and every round Sean has left, use as many as needed.

(3d6)[*10*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*16*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*12*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*30*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*28*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*33*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*25*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*7*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*26*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 10..12 (18 skill, +1 bond, +1 laser, -1..3 range, -7 size) for (7d6)[*34*] pi x4(?)

----------


## u-b

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## Volthawk

Firing a burst at the remaining ones, aiming at the location called out. Richard's got a full magazine (heroic reloaded at the end of his initial shooting period), so he should be able to target all five survivors with some amount of bullet loss.

Skill 8 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined - 3 range - 7 location): (3d6)[*12*], damage (7d6)[*22*] pi
Skill 8 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined - 3 range - 7 location): (3d6)[*5*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi
Skill 8 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined - 3 range - 7 location): (3d6)[*15*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi
Skill 8 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined - 3 range - 7 location): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*25*] pi
Skill 8 (Guns 15 + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined - 3 range - 7 location): (3d6)[*11*], damage (7d6)[*28*] pi

----------


## u-b

The militia shooting:

(3d6)[*12*] on Guns (Rifle) 10(?) (12(?) skill, +6 acc, +1 brace, +1 determined, -3(?) range, -7 size) for (7d6+1)[*29*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*14*] on Guns (Rifle) 10(?) (12(?) skill, +6 acc, +1 brace, +1 determined, -3(?) range, -7 size) for (7d6+1)[*22*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*5*] on Guns (Rifle) 10(?) (12(?) skill, +6 acc, +1 brace, +1 determined, -3(?) range, -7 size) for (7d6+1)[*22*] pi x4(?)

----------


## u-b

Eventual shots by the militia:

(3d6)[*13*] on Guns (Rifle) 12(?) (12(?) skill, +6 acc, +2 elevation, +1 brace, +1 determined, -3(?) range, -7 size) for (7d6+1)[*17*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*8*] on Guns (Rifle) 12(?) (12(?) skill, +6 acc, +2 elevation, +1 brace, +1 determined, -3(?) range, -7 size) for (7d6+1)[*11*] pi x4(?)
(3d6)[*9*] on Guns (Rifle) 12(?) (12(?) skill, +6 acc, +2 elevation, +1 brace, +1 determined, -3(?) range, -7 size) for (7d6+1)[*19*] pi x4(?)

A miss by 1 hits the torso instead.

----------


## Volthawk

Firing a 2-shot burst at the monster's brain stem Richard aimed at:

Skill 14 (Guns 15 + 6 Acc + 1 bond + 1 sight + 1 determined - 3 range - 7 location): (3d6)[*13*], damage (7d6)[*23*] pi, (7d6)[*25*] pi

----------


## Volthawk

Merchant 13 for the big trade: (3d6)[*7*]

----------


## Volthawk

Alright, Diplomacy can be used alongside a reaction roll and lets you take the best, so going to roll both. If the Diplomacy roll succeeds, then the worst the reaction roll can be is "Good".

Reaction: (3d6+4)[*16*]
Diplomacy 15: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*13*] on Detect Lies 9 just in case

----------


## u-b

Outside of the house:
(3d6)[*15*] on Navigation 13 (12 skill, +1 compass; +4 more if the piece of map was given, not just shown)
(3d6)[*6*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Traps (Per) 15
(3d6)[*10*] on Search 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Lockpicking 14 (11 skill, +3 extra time)

Inside of the house:
(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*12*] on Traps (Per) 15
(3d6)[*6*] on Search 15

----------


## u-b

Retry on Navigation in case it's relevant: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Another retry on Navigation in case it's relevant: (3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Volthawk

Hm...I guess the most fitting skill for Richard to use here is Criminology, with Observation as a complementary skill.
Criminology 13: (3d6)[*15*]
Complementary Observation 13: (3d6)[*13*]

Perhaps Intelligence Analysis ahead of time in case we find something that warrants it:
Intelligence Analysis 12: (3d6)[*9*]

And I guess normal Observation and Search:
Observation 13: (3d6)[*14*]
Search 13: (3d6)[*11*]

Also, I forgot the Electronic Operations (Communications) roll that was asked for earlier when we got our radios sorted:
Electronic Operations (Communications) 13: (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*7*] on Traps 15..18 (12 skill, +3 per, +3 extra time)
(3d6)[*8*] on Lockpicking 14 (11 skill, +3 extra time)

----------


## u-b

The first check is to make sure Daisy wasn't back to her house after her apparent disappearance.

(3d6)[*10*] on Animal Handling (Dogs) 12
(3d6)[*16*] on Tracking 4(?) (13 skill, +4 smell, +3 following a man, -6 urban, -10(?) old)

The second check is to make sure no one else was.

(3d6)[*10*] on Animal Handling (Dogs) 12
(3d6)[*6*] on Tracking 7(?) (13 skill, +4 smell, +3 following a man, +3(?) a group, -6 urban, -10(?) old)

If the above fail, the third check will be at checkpoint to make sure she wasn't in and out of the city lately.

(3d6)[*12*] on Animal Handling (Dogs) 12
(3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 4(?) (13 skill, +4 smell, +3 following a man, -6 urban, -10(?) old)

And then finally the only _real_ check in case she went out on foot. Sadly, we'll have no way to prove she did not.

(3d6)[*12*] on Animal Handling (Dogs) 12
(3d6)[*8*] on Tracking 10(?) (13 skill, +4 smell, +3 following a man, +0(?) plains(?), -10(?) old)

The later two checks will be at different location and might take some time.

The checks are at -10 for the trail over a week old, but if something happened _within_ the last week, that is instead -5. Not sure if it helps that we have two dogs. If they assist each other, we likely have +1 to all the rolls above. Also, we might get bonus points if she uses expensive perfume, not sure if there is such a thing in the house, but it should be easy to check. I have no idea how spectacular the critical failures will be.

----------


## u-b

> The second check is to make sure no one else was.
> 
> (3d6)[10] on Animal Handling (Dogs) 12
> (3d6)[6] on Tracking 7(?) (13 skill, +4 smell, +3 following a man, +3(?) a group, -6 urban, -10(?) old)


This should be good for 1 minute of tracking (probably well over a minute of normal person walking, since both Sean and the dogs are fast), so should give us some idea about the direction to compare to Richard's inquiries, but there is no guarantee the person(s) tracked are who were with Daisy when she left and not someone who was here later for some reason. If the trail is _not_ lost in a minute, Sean will try to follow until it is.

----------


## Volthawk

Not sure if any specific skill applies here, for now I'll do some reaction rolls and let me know if skill rolls are needed:

(3d6+4)[*7*]
(3d6+4)[*20*]
(3d6+4)[*11*]
(3d6+4)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15

----------


## u-b

Not sure if it's a question of law or Area Knowledge suffices, but checking here if Sean has, by himself, a solid idea about local legal status of someone wanted dead in Red Brick and Gunmetal.

(3d6)[*12*] on Area Knowledge 10 (12 skill, -2 going from state to city)

----------


## u-b

Let's see if Sean has an opinion regarding whether he has been lied to...

(3d6)[*9*] on Detect Lies 9

----------


## u-b

Last hundreds methers checking the place before driving in...
(3d6)[*7*] on Stealth 16
(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*11*] on Tracking 13

Then dissecting a thing if all clear...
(3d6)[*7*] on Diagnosis 6+(?)
(3d6)[*13*] on Expert Skill (Mutants) 10 (if applicable and to determine _whether_ it's applicable too)

----------


## u-b

Tracking those men east...
(3d6)[*10*] on Tracking 19 (13 skill, +6 group of men, +0 less than a day old, +0 plains/woodlands)

----------


## Volthawk

Using the worst with the best as complementary makes it an Int An check with complementary Criminology:
Intelligence Analysis 12: (3d6)[*15*]
Criminology 13: (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

That is for Daisy's papers. Not sure if you can spend more time to try again, but anyway there is the raiders' stack.

----------


## Volthawk

> That is for Daisy's papers. Not sure if you can spend more time to try again, but anyway there is the raiders' stack.


In the past, it's been a roll a day when it comes to intelligence analysis.

Figured GM just wanted one roll for both, but in case that's not the case:
Intelligence Analysis 12: (3d6)[*11*]
Criminology 13: (3d6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Making sense of what has happened here...
(3d6)[*15*] on Tracking 13

And _maybe_ spotting something of interest...
(3d6)[*9*] on Observation 15

----------


## u-b

Before range modifiers...
(3d6)[*8*] on Stealth 17
(3d6)[*12*] on Camouflage 14
(3d6)[*15*] on Observation 15 (up to 3 range penalty negated)

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Secret roll;
(3d6)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Let's see if our +3 reputation kicks in...
(3d6)[*11*] recognized on 10- (or 11- if the distinctive feature affects the frequency of recofnition)

----------


## u-b

Moving on...
(3d6)[*12*] on Tracking 19 (13 skill, +6 group of men, +0 less than a day old, +0 plains/woodlands)
(3d6)[*14*] on Stealth 15
[roll]3d6[/roll on Observation 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15

----------


## Volthawk

Doing the standard reaction roll/Diplomacy roll. If the Diplomacy roll succeeds, then the worst the reaction roll can be is "Good", and if it fails then it's just the straight reaction roll as usual.

Reaction: (3d6+4)[*15*]
Diplomacy 17*: (3d6)[*11*] 

*I've been rolling this at 15 before (14 before the IQ boost) but I just reread the relevant advantages and realised I'd been missing that Charisma gives a general +1/level to all influence rolls in addition to the specific +2 Diplomacy granted by Voice. Whoops.

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*3*] on Tracking 19 (13 skill, +6 group of "men", +0 less than a day old, +0 plains/woodlands)
(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15
(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 15

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*10*] on Observation 15 (up to 3 from range is negated by the optics; no darkness penalty for Sean)
(3d6)[*9*] on Stealth 15

----------

